# Left 4 Dead



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 4, 2008)

So who's going to buy this game when it comes out? I've already pre-ordered with steam so I can play the DEMO this week. 

I think this game is going to be sweet. It has fast paced zombie blasting action so basically it can't fail. 4 player co-op should be great fun and the VS mode sounds promising too. Essentially VS mode features the same idea as 4 player co-op but an additional 4 players can play as boss zombies to coordinate attacks on the survivors while the AI zombie horde has them distracted.


----------



## francis511 (Nov 4, 2008)

Does this feature a single-player mode ?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes it does. I had to look it up since I'm mostly interested in MP modes though. 



			
				www.left4dead411.com said:
			
		

> Left 4 Dead is the new survival action game from Valve that blends the social entertainment experience of multiplayer games such as Counter-Strike and Team Fortress with the dramatic, narrative experience made popular in single player action game classics such as the Half-Life series of games.



Left 4 Dead 411


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Does this feature a single-player mode ?



Yes.. Oh and I'm buying it, you can count on that.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been waiting for this game since I saw it a couple months ago previewed in Game Informer.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 4, 2008)

Already pre ordered from steam,i get to try it on the 6th now


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 4, 2008)

I cant wait. I think the online mode with 4v4 is going to be a riot. 

Poll added. please vote


----------



## Guru Janitor (Nov 4, 2008)

AHHHHH I CANT WAIT FOR THIS GAME!  It looks so good, I'm getting it probably a few days before or after Christmas.  I'm a huge zombie buff, and this is like calling my name


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 4, 2008)

COD:WaW also has a zombie mode if you finish the game. The zombies are slow and you have the barricade yourself in a house and try to survive. Completely different style of zombie action but I might play it anyway.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah baby, Im killing those zombies left and right!


----------



## Exavier (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been waiting for this since they gave info about it like a year or two ago 
but now I'm waiting for cash to order..


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 4, 2008)

definitely getting this one. its on the Source Engine, right? that means it will run great and look good

been looking forward to this. along with Clear Sky and FC2 its been good gaming lately. will pass on Fallout 3 for now in favor of this, as Fallout 3 doesn't sound like my thing too much. more a curiosity. left4dead, however, sounds right up my alley. i'm a single player guy so i hope its good in that regard. i'm sure it will be

the previews look good, the trailers, all that good stuff. i like darkly themed games so this should be great. zombies and stuff. and i hope the demo is available even if you don't order from STEAM. because i'll be buying this from the store 

so yeah this and Project Origin are up next. should keep me busy for awhile


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 4, 2008)

The DEMO will be available for everyone.. just later than the people who pre-order.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 4, 2008)

It's so bloody arcadish. If not for the online co-op, I'd definatley pass it over.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 4, 2008)

Pre-ordered ages ago!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 4, 2008)

looks goooooood i want it bad man tasty gaming

co op with tpuers nice


----------



## Binge (Nov 4, 2008)

2 copies on preorder.  Pro Zombie slayer.  I killed Nicole :O


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 4, 2008)

newconroer said:


> It's so bloody arcadish. If not for the online co-op, I'd definatley pass it over.


so you've played it?


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 4, 2008)

Pre ordered a week ago  looks f'ing epic! online co op mode, zombies, guns - what more could you possibly want?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Pre ordered a week ago  looks f'ing epic! online co op mode, zombies, guns - what more could you possibly want?



<---  Boobies?


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 4, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> <---  Boobies?



well, ok i missed those out


----------



## Jeno (Nov 5, 2008)

they put one chick character in this game and they cover her up like shes a fireman or something... bring back the boobs!!!

apart from that yeah itll be a blast!!!!!   what do yall recon will be the best platform? teh box or pc?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2008)

Jeno said:


> they put one chick character in this game and they cover her up like shes a fireman or something... bring back the boobs!!!
> 
> apart from that yeah itll be a blast!!!!!   what do yall recon will be the best platform? teh box or pc?



PC. More online servers, constant updates, and the chance they might release new content like they did with TF2 Achievments.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 5, 2008)

I pre-ordered 2 days ago.  I cannot wait for the demo tomoro!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 5, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I pre-ordered 2 days ago.  I cannot wait for the demo tomoro!



Yeah Demo tomorrow!!!!! only 31 hours remaining


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 6, 2008)

Steam has opened the download to preload the demo for tomorrow's release.


----------



## Corrosion (Nov 6, 2008)

Allready know! my dad preordered the game so im gonna play the demo tomarrow on his comp and see if i like it enough to buy it. or ill get GTA IV for PC. which id kinda rather get GTA.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe we can have a TPU coop match when it comes out!


----------



## Binge (Nov 6, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Maybe we can have a TPU coop match when it comes out!



You better look alive cause I kill dead things >:O


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 6, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Maybe we can have a TPU coop match when it comes out!


You best belive it!!!



Binge said:


> You better look alive cause I kill dead things >:O


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 6, 2008)

Just pre purchased it. Can't wait to play the DEMO!!!


----------



## blkhogan (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh baby Im there!! I've been waiting for a good ol' zombie / kill everything that moves game  
Online co op = bonus


----------



## madmax_2069 (Nov 6, 2008)

This can be a good game, it just depends on how they made the game play feel, i do like the fact it has single player mode and co op. i still like the game play in Zombie Panic Source even if its online only.


----------



## ASharp (Nov 6, 2008)

The demo's out now for those who have pre-ordered it via Steam or EBGames/GameStop.

Any thoughts so far?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 6, 2008)

Dang I'm at school right now. Can't wait to get home and play.

We should set up a TPU team and kill zome mutant zombies!!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah I'm stuck at work and I cant play for a few hours still.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey guys! do you think this game should run better on ATI cards? i see a lot of benchs, and in half life 2, team fortress 2 , portal and the other valve games, the ATI cards get extra boost.... sometimes i think source games are optimized for ATI cards..... 
maybe i`m wrong.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 6, 2008)

No your right, Source based games do usually run very well on ATI cards but since the engine is optimized really well those games run well on almost all hardware. 

I dont know if will run better on ATI cards VS Nvidia cards but I know it will run great on my cards.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got home running it for the first time.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 6, 2008)

There is a 100mb update needed before running the game for the first time. 

I'll be home in a little more than an hour. I'm really excited to smoke some zombie skulls.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 6, 2008)

demo is awesome! its just a tad bit short in my opinion!

playing on expert is really hard but awesome fun! played for 2 hours wihtout being bored on the same map.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 6, 2008)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> demo is awesome! its just a tad bit short in my opinion!
> 
> playing on expert is really hard but awesome fun! played for 2 hours wihtout being bored on the same map.



I know right, you don't where they are going to come from.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 6, 2008)

Game crashed on me once.

Hey guys post steam ID!!

My name is Kill Face


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 6, 2008)

It wont let me dl it?


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 6, 2008)

guys someone itt post screens of the demo ok. and don't forget to give us a full report!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow does Valve and Steam have some work to do before this can to live. This game is having some major server related issues. crashing, disconnecting, and crap like that. When they get it patched ill be happy. The game is amazing when it works.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh did I have to pre-order to get the demo? Cause I ain't buying this until I play it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 7, 2008)

The demo will open for everyone next week and the game release on the 16th (i believe but dont quote me). Its really fun but i think the server load is too high. All other Source based MP games run well so I have faith that they'll get it sorted out.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks. I hope its available by Monday cause I wanna play it!


----------



## ASharp (Nov 7, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> The demo will open for everyone next week and the game release on the 16th (i believe but dont quote me). Its really fun but i think the server load is too high. All other Source based MP games run well so I have faith that they'll get it sorted out.



The demo will be out for everyone on November 11th and one week from that day on November 18th, the full game will be released.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 7, 2008)

Steam ID's anyone. I'd really like to play with some fellow TPU'ers


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 7, 2008)

triptex is my STEAM ID


----------



## ShogoXT (Nov 7, 2008)

ShogoXT is my steamID.


----------



## ShogoXT (Nov 7, 2008)

Im also fully capable of hosting a stable smooth running game. (people told me it was fine!)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 7, 2008)

ShogoXT said:


> Im also fully capable of hosting a stable smooth running game. (people told me it was fine!)



Ok added you both.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 7, 2008)

I will probably get it.. Maybe not.. My steam ID is LouieV3 if you wanna play with me tho


----------



## JC316 (Nov 7, 2008)

hmm, 4 player co-op.... That could be interesting. I thought it was only Multiplayer. I saw it being played at Quakecon 2 years ago, I was going to try it, but the line was out the door, so I didn't.


----------



## ShogoXT (Nov 7, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok added you both.



Whats your steam ID? BTW im making a game now.


----------



## blkhogan (Nov 7, 2008)

Lets get this motha rollin!! My steam ID is blkhogan.


----------



## ShogoXT (Nov 7, 2008)

Lets Play Expert!!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 7, 2008)

Me and shogo were just playing. Freaking awesome.

We need at least two more people!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 7, 2008)

Update released

Updates to Left 4 Dead Demo have been released. The updates will be applied automatically when your Steam client is restarted. The specific changes include:

Left 4 Dead Demo


Fixed several issues with matchmaking and password protected servers

Tuned matchmaking to provide better search results

Fixed bug where servers could stay reserved by matchmaking forever

Performance optimizations and fixes to networking layer

Fixed issue where game could cause Steam executable to use too much CPU

Fixed music resetting when changing video settings

Fixed some issues with not being able to chat and/or connect to other users


----------



## ShogoXT (Nov 7, 2008)

Come on in!!!! PLAYYYY!


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 7, 2008)

This is what my friend wrote about on the L4D steam forums lol after an epic play through of the demo on advanced:



> *Redfallout:*
> 
> In the generator room, up on top of the catwalks just moments from the safe room, my pal comes up with a 'great' idea for the witch we left behind. "I'm going to toss this gas can at her then snipe her with my pistols!" And without hesitation, he immediately does so. His aim is perfect, clonking the witch on the head with the can before igniting her with a spectacular explosion... However, the smoker silently watching from the window wasn't amused. It launched out a tongue and dragged him off the catwalk, right in the waiting arms of the firey witch below. Game over for poor ol' Nick.



I cant beleave it, I f*cken threw that gas can so well and it landed next to the witch perfectly then I shot it with 2-3 pistol shots making it explode! as I was laughing my ass off a smoker grabbed me by the neck and pulled me down to the witch! then the witch proceded to maul me to death while she was on FIRE


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 7, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> delete post, double post.



Whats your steam ID?


----------



## Corrosion (Nov 7, 2008)

Wolf37532 or Corrosion. idk wich one adds me.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 7, 2008)

Corrosion said:


> Wolf37532 or Corrosion. idk wich one adds me.



I think both would work. Anyways I added you.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 7, 2008)

Woah, I;m having steam issues. I ran home to dl and after running through install I see this crap:







any ideas?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 7, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Woah, I;m having steam issues. I ran home to dl and after running through install I see this crap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God hates you? Maybe?


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 7, 2008)

These Zombies must die!  I will not let Steam ruin my Zombie hunting vendetta!


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 7, 2008)

My steam ID is Black_Fallout


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 7, 2008)

Left 4 Dead is the best damn game ever!  Ok, maybe not the best - but it's definitely my favourite online game to this day. I enjoyed every freaking 2nd of the game, it didn't either annoy me when my team let me down and I died. I was quite happy to sit back and watch them play and then rescue me. 

I'll be recommending this game to anyone that likes Zombies. 

For those in the UK, check out my community, click the Gentleman-Bastards link in my signature. Unfortunately our servers can only deal with UK or EU pings - anything over 150+ lags like crap and ruins it for everyone. 

Still, please feel free to check out our site, forums and servers.


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 7, 2008)

seems everyone is into multi player. how is the single player campaign? any word?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 7, 2008)

I haven't tried it, but I presume it's the same but with NPCs controlling the other 3 instead of your mates.


----------



## Jacko28 (Nov 7, 2008)

This game is going to be awsome, Of now to get Gow2  aswell


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 7, 2008)

tigger995 here signing up for some zombie killing duties sah.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 7, 2008)

Anyone who tried to add me to Steam friend needs to do it again. My Steam profile wasnt setup properly so I wansnt able to accept the requests.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 8, 2008)

I just played the demo.. Its pretty good I will probably pre-order it soon.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey managed to play infected as Boomer, Tank, Smoker, and Hunter! Its freaking awesome.

Also I figured out a way to get more than four people to play. We had six playing all at once, it was tight.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 8, 2008)

How do you do that?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 8, 2008)

How to try Infected in the Demo
Taken from Scuzball in the Steam Forums, Thanks Scuzball!

This works for single and multiplayer as of now, and is of course an incomplete feature, so don’t even think about bugs or balance! This is purely for fun and curiosity!

There are scraps of Versus mode inside the demo. If this post is somehow against the rules, delete it at your leisure.

1. From the starting screen, click Options, then Mouse/Keyboard, and enable the developer console.

2. Start a single player game and open your console with the ~ key.

3. Type “sv_cheats 1″ This will enable cheat mode.

4. Type “ent_fire !self setteam 3″ to join the Infected team

You get to choose where to spawn as a baddie, but the AI controlled survivors will not leave their starting room and the game will not start on its own.

5. Type “director_force_versus_start 1″ in your console to begin the round.

The survivors will start hacking their way through the apartment building and you finally get to try your zombie character!

6. When you die (and you probably will), you will not respawn. Press space to cycle through different spectating modes till you are in in free flight mode. You must then use these commands in the console.

z_spawn tank
z_spawn boomer
z_spawn smoker
z_spawn hunter

These will spawn you as that infected at the spot you are currently “flying” as a spectator. (If you use these commands while you are alive, it will spawn a computer-controlled boss of that type where you are aiming. z_add will spawn a regular infected. z_spawn witch also works, but she is always computer controlled)

In Multiplayer, this will only work if you are the lobby leader and you choose to host the game locally; it will NOT work on other people’s dedicated servers!

Many people including me have been unable to get the AI survivors to leave the safe room in the subways. Unless someone gets a work around, this only works on the apartment level.


http://www.clutchkills.com/tips/left-4-dead-strategy-guide-and-tweaks/

Then to get more people to become survivors. Have a team of four humans, move three to infected then have them move back to survivors, rescue them and bam you have 4+3 = 7 survivors.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 8, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> <---  Boobies?



2nded


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 8, 2008)

seems like a lot of work.. I don't even have the steam demo  I got some leaked single player demo that has two levels.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 8, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> seems like a lot of work.. I don't even have the steam demo  I got some leaked single player demo that has two levels.



Yeah you can play that online and its exactly what steam uses have.

Its really simple

just enable cheats, switch to infected and then chose the one you want to spawn as.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 9, 2008)

I got the stand-alone installer for the demo from a torrent site and every time I try to play it says "Steam validation Rejected".  Have I put it in the right folder?  All my other steam games like CSS and HL2 are in this folder: (E:\Games\HL2\Valve\Steam\SteamApps\oli_ramsay)

I can only currently play single player, and I can't load the game via Steam because it's not showing up in my games list.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 9, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> I got the stand-alone installer for the demo from a torrent site and every time I try to play it says "Steam validation Rejected".  Have I put it in the right folder?  All my other steam games like CSS and HL2 are in this folder: (E:\Games\HL2\Valve\Steam\SteamApps\oli_ramsay)
> 
> I can only currently play single player, and I can't load the game via Steam because it's not showing up in my games list.



Its supposed to go into steamapps/common/left 4 dead demo

Also enable cheats in console sv_cheats 1 and type

ms_force_search_fail_dedicated_server 1

that way you won't play on dedicated servers and it might work for ya.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 9, 2008)

If any UK players are keen, my gaming alliance has 4 servers up, check the Gentleman-Bastard link in my sig.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 9, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Its supposed to go into steamapps/common/left 4 dead demo
> 
> Also enable cheats in console sv_cheats 1 and type
> 
> ...



Cheers, trying that now.  Do you launch yours via steam or just from the folder itself?

EDIT, just chanegd folder path and the dedicated server thing and still no luck   Guess I'll just have to kick some zombie ass in single player.

Also found this sort of easter egg which I thought was amusing:







No points for guessing what it's _really_ advertising


----------



## olithereal (Nov 9, 2008)

Gonna pre-order it later today probably! 
SteamID: qcptioli


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 9, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Cheers, trying that now.  Do you launch yours via steam or just from the folder itself?
> 
> EDIT, just chanegd folder path and the dedicated server thing and still no luck   Guess I'll just have to kick some zombie ass in single player.
> 
> ...



Yeah the 94% is the percentage of how many more peolple preordered Left 4 Dead over The Orange Box.


----------



## chris89 (Nov 9, 2008)

Brillant game so far, Demo is good, looking forward to the full game.

But random crashes and not connecting to servers is annoying.

Also aimed at the UK/ European players have you suffered from bad ping etc, on some servers?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 10, 2008)

chris89 said:


> Brillant game so far, Demo is good, looking forward to the full game.
> 
> But random crashes and not connecting to servers is annoying.
> 
> Also aimed at the UK/ European players have you suffered from bad ping etc, on some servers?



Everyone suffers dude, not just you guys.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 10, 2008)

Cannot wait for the real game to come out!  Been playin the demo alot lately.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 10, 2008)

I think they might release new maps for the Demo.

If you look in this folder C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\left 4 dead demo\left4dead\missions it lists a few other maps as in each of those text files including the ones you already have.


		"1"		"l4d_airport01_greenhouse"
		"2"		"l4d_airport02_offices"
		"3"		"l4d_airport03_garage"
		"4"		"l4d_airport04_terminal"
		"5"		"l4d_airport05_runway"

		"1"		"l4d_farm01_hilltop"
		"2"		"l4d_farm02_traintunnel"
		"3"		"l4d_farm03_bridge"
		"4"		"l4d_farm04_barn"
		"5"		"l4d_farm05_cornfield"

		"1"		"l4d_hospital01_apartment"
		"2"		"l4d_hospital02_subway"
		"3"		"l4d_hospital03_sewers"
		"4"		"l4d_hospital04_interior"
		"5"		"l4d_hospital05_rooftop"

		"1"		"l4d_dem_hospital01_apartment"
		"2"		"l4d_dem_hospital02_subway"


----------



## ShogoXT (Nov 10, 2008)

TPU game right now!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 10, 2008)

This game is sooo good. I've been playing so much lately and I can't get enough of it. I refuse to play on any setting less than advanced and after playing all weekend advanced feels too easy. IMO Expert is really the only setting worth playing. 

I simply cant get enough of this game... I've even started trying to play with max film grain and no flashlight.


----------



## Corrosion (Nov 10, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> This game is sooo good. I've been playing so much lately and I can't get enough of it. I refuse to play on any setting less than advanced and after playing all weekend advanced feels too easy. IMO Expert is really the only setting worth playing.
> 
> I simply cant get enough of this game... I've even started trying to play with max film grain and no flashlight.



Other night 3 friends and i played with only pistol on expert. was so awsome.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 10, 2008)

Demo's on 95% for me right now, ill report back once its done and i have had a burn on it!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 10, 2008)

Just had some mad fun with cheats enabled!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 10, 2008)

Corrosion said:


> Other night 3 friends and i played with only pistol on expert. was so awsome.



Did you make it through? How many tries did it take?


I hosted a game the other night and enabled the cheats so we could spawn more infected/bosses. we play for about an hour on the first map and decided to move on to the subway. I had god mode enabled for a bit and decided to really mess someone up. 

As three of us were in the safe room one stranded player was in the next room killing the last infected..... here's the fun part. I disabled god mode and spawned 4 tanks in the room with him, closed the door, and we all laughed uncontrollably.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 10, 2008)

If you really want to spice things up play a game with just you and one other friend on expert and kick the other two NPC you guys are not playing as. So its just yall two vs the Citie.

To kick them type kick louis or kick bill in console and they will leave.


----------



## Corrosion (Nov 10, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Did you make it through? How many tries did it take?



Not too far, lol. But last night i was playing with the same peeps and my bro likes to shoot the car alarm on the first level. so i booked to the safe house and all the rest of them died. i was fighting off zombies at the bottom of the stairs and went to run into the safehouse and a boomer was in there and pukes in me it stunned me back and i couldnt get into the door. SO CLOSE!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2008)

haha this game seems awesome. i think i might buy it over fallout 3. do you guys play a lot online????


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 11, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> haha this game seems awesome. i think i might buy it over fallout 3. do you guys play a lot online????



Duh???


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Duh???





well if i get it will you guys be online to frag some zombies with me??


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 11, 2008)

AIR HUNTER


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 11, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> AIR HUNTER



Dang you beat me to it.

Funny thing is we both saw diffrent version of him being stuck.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 11, 2008)

Left 4 Dead Update

Left 4 Dead Demo


Tuned matchmaking to provide better search results

Added UI to host a game on a local server

Improvements and performance optimizations to network layer

Improved handling of unsupported graphics hardware

Fixed a rare crash when kicking people from lobby

Fixes for demo exploits

Localization fixes

Increase automatic port range when running a Linux dedicated server with -fork


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 11, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Dang you beat me to it.
> 
> Funny thing is we both saw diffrent version of him being stuck.



Thats strange. 

btw I want sure what your TPU id was.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 11, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Thats strange.
> 
> btw I want sure what your TPU id was.



Yeah I'm Kill Face.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have seen the glitch as well...  It is quite rampant, but I have not noticed, as I kill anything that moves, minus teammates.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 11, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah I'm Kill Face.



I wasnt sure. It all makes sense now. 

I'm a little disappointed they removed the exploits to spawn as infected from the beta. I guess they either didnt want us (everyone) to do that anymore or they just decided to end it before the open demo starts this week. I do like the added UI to launch a local server though. No more sv_lan for me. 



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have seen the glitch as well...  It is quite rampant, but I have not noticed, as I kill anything that moves, minus teammates.



In over 14 hours it's the first time I've seen that bug.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 11, 2008)

lol i dont have a screeny of it but i put a smokers head through a door with the shotgun, ran around and had a look. Had to LOL haha.


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 12, 2008)

Holy crap this is the best Zombie game that I have ever played.

Finally I get to experience the Zombie Apocalypse. 

Just Pre ordered it


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 12, 2008)

*Awesome Demo*


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 12, 2008)

I so freakin' love Left 4 Dead - all other MP games fail in comparison even my previous love, CoD 4.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 12, 2008)

When I found out the public demo was single player only it made me appreciate my pre-order even more which I didnt think was possible. 

I've lost all taste for COD4 now. There is just something so completely gratifying about killing zombies that COD4 cant offer.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 12, 2008)

I wish I had money.. I am gonna go take back CoD5 today and try and get this.. I really want it after playing the demo


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 12, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> When I found out the public demo was single player only it made me appreciate my pre-order even more which I didnt think was possible.
> 
> I've lost all taste for COD4 now. There is just something so completely gratifying about killing zombies that COD4 cant offer.



Its like being in those "Land of the dead", "Shaun of the Dead" movies killing zombies !!!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I wish I had money.. I am gonna go take back CoD5 today and try and get this.. I really want it after playing the demo



You want it bad enough to return COD5? I guess I would too if I was in that situation.



wolf2009 said:


> Its like being in those "Land of the dead", "Shaun of the Dead" movies killing zombies !!!




Exactly except in this "movie" everyone has the "experience" to deal with the nature of zombies. Anyone playing this game with benefit from actually watching zombie movies.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 12, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> You want it bad enough to return COD5? I guess I would too if I was in that situation.



Long story short, I cant make an online profile :shadedshu So its worthless since I beat the sp in 3 hours..


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 12, 2008)

3 hours  

Either your elite or that game sucks. What difficulty did you play on?


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 12, 2008)

Normal.. The american missions are short and just feel like they were put in to make it longer.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah thats too short. I'm glad I decided to get Left 4 Dead instead. I played the COD5 beta and I wasnt all that impressed.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 12, 2008)

yea everyone says COD5 is a big disappointment. i think the COD franchise should be finished and the company should start fresh with some new ideas! left 4 dead is getting a lot of praise for being a lot of fun!


----------



## department76 (Nov 12, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea everyone says COD5 is a big disappointment. i think the COD franchise should be finished and the company should start fresh with some new ideas! left 4 dead is getting a lot of praise for being a lot of fun!



agreed.  L4D is original and fun, and even looks good though based on an old graphics engine.

making 3 repetitive WWII games is just retarded, cod4 is good because it's modern and was something new.


----------



## mdm-adph (Nov 12, 2008)

Where's the poll option for "I'm already killing them in Zombie Panic, which is what this game was based on?"  

I still think it's cool that Valve continues to prove that there _is_ money to be made in letting your customers mod your source engine (like how games like Team Fortress and Counterstrike got their starts) -- I hope the creators of Zombie Panic are getting compensated in some way, though.

Left 4 Dead is cool, but I agree with what one poster said earlier -- the game play is _very_ arcade-like.  The sudden rushes, the linear course you take -- I almost expect my character to be moving by itself like that old arcade shooter Area-51.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Nov 12, 2008)

My guess is this is such an overpowering yes because some people don't want to admit that their mom's wont let them play 'm' rated  games 

Ill get this eventually... i just have so many other games to beat/buy. It's time will come


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 12, 2008)

The game play is "arcade-ish" but I like it. 

At least they didnt call it "Zombie Panic: Word At War"


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 12, 2008)

MSG me on steam if you want to play the demo.. I am ready for some zombie hunting!
STEAM=Shadowfold



department76 said:


> agreed.  L4D is original and fun, and even looks good though based on an old graphics engine.
> 
> making 3 repetitive WWII games is just retarded, cod4 is good because it's modern and was something new.



Cod5 is not apart of the Call of Duty series. Its made by Treyarch which are notorious for making abysmal games. Infinity Ward made the good ones(PC ver. of 1 and 2 and 4).


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> MSG me on steam if you want to play the demo.. I am ready for some zombie hunting!
> STEAM=Shadowfold
> 
> I tried to add you but it didnt locate your ID
> ...


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 13, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> When I found out the public demo was single player only it made me appreciate my pre-order even more which I didnt think was possible.


its multiplayer as well. been playing it today


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 13, 2008)

been playing the demo every day since it came out, cant wait till the game is out.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 13, 2008)

ChromeDome said:


> its multiplayer as well. been playing it today



Yeah the friend that said the DEMO was single player only was wrong.  

He told me that he can get online now... my bad. 

*Anyone can play online for free for the time being. Please download this game and try it. You wont be disappointed.*


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 13, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> ShadowFold said:
> 
> 
> > MSG me on steam if you want to play the demo.. I am ready for some zombie hunting!
> ...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 13, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> TRIPTEX_MTL said:
> 
> 
> > hey trip, added you on steam, drop me a line if your up for some zombie slaying later on
> ...


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2008)

I was manic with laughter playing this with a couple TPU'ers last night.  This game is a testament to why demo's are important.  I will gladly shell out my fifty bucks to play the full version.


----------



## lamil (Nov 13, 2008)

lamil on steam. add me. i'll be popping in and out of this game at night.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> I was manic with laughter playing this with a couple TPU'ers last night.  This game is a testament to why demo's are important.  I will gladly shell out my fifty bucks to play the full version.



What's your steam ID?


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2008)

erocker212... I think.  I'll confirm it when I get home.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> erocker212... I think.  I'll confirm it when I get home.



youll get in and have like 30 friend requests haha  one of them shal be me!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 13, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> youll get in and have like 30 friend requests haha  one of them shal be me!



I accepted your request kyle. 

@ erocker. You'll have to add me (triptex) so far steam hasnt been able to located any of the IDs I've tried to add.


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2008)

Try [TPU]Erocker  That might be it.


----------



## J-Man (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone who has Xfire/Steam, add me.

Steam ID: RKOver

Xfire: tomahawk6


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> Try [TPU]Erocker  That might be it.



No it doesnt work. Im sure the name is right but everyone I've tried to add has failed.


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 13, 2008)

*Just FYI*

hey you guys know (maybe you did) at the end of the demo when you go into the safe room? well if your team doesn't go in and stay in and just keeps running around or walking around or w/e in that big room with the generators, the zombies just keep coming and coming. in waves and hordes. through the windows through doors and everywhere

just gotta move around a bit and fire a weapon now and again and they come out and attack. i played for about a half hour straight in that room last night


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah its fun  survival of the fastest


----------



## xu^ (Nov 13, 2008)

i REALLY wanna play this but...

in HL2 i had severe motion sickness probs (only game i do have a prob with) is L4D likely to give me the same probs ,or have valve somehow fixed what was causing it ?

and before any1 suggests stuff to help ,thanks but honestly ive tried Everything known to man in the attempt to stop it ,and had no luck. altho i havnt tried playing HL in a good 18mnths or more.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 13, 2008)

Motion sickness? WTH?


----------



## xu^ (Nov 14, 2008)

it was a common prob with HL2

if you never heard of it before then just think yourself lucky uve never had it ,going from being perfectly ok to virtually throwing up and feeling really ill in 15 mins is not fun.

i saw forums full of ppl who had similar problems with Half Life 2 when it was released ,i sold my copy within a couple of weeks cos i just couldn't play it.


----------



## Binge (Nov 14, 2008)

............
BRAINS!!!!

(had to! )


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2008)

Binge said:


> ............
> BRAINS!!!!
> 
> (had to! )



Don't mean to rain on you parade but they aren't really zombies. They are called infected and thats because they are sick people. So if  a cure was made, they could be administered it and be fine, plus their hearts are pumping blood. They are just really aggressive people, who kick and paw at you till you die, not bite and eat you like zombies.

Although I guess you could be right since we really don't know the whole story yet or why they have blood on their mouths?

So I guess this post was pointless, hmmm wow, 



IGNORE ME!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG, Start downloading Left 4 Dead!!!!!

Those that preorder Left 4 Dead can start downloading it now!

Open steam right click "Left 4 Dead" then click "View Pre-load Info..." and the click "Start Pre-loading" Bam now watch it download!!!!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 14, 2008)

I've hear of people getting motion sickness from gaming before. It was in HALO 2 but I think it was the same problem. 

My best screenshot so far 

Walk like an Egyptian-zombie-infected


----------



## sike89 (Nov 14, 2008)

haha thats an awesome pic A++


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 14, 2008)

lmao, nice pic, is that arm just floating there?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> lmao, nice pic, is that arm just floating there?



Yeah whats with that arm is that a witch? Lol ghost witch?


----------



## sike89 (Nov 14, 2008)

it was blown off and flying across the screen im guessing


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah it was just floating there. I it didn't belong to a witch though i actually think its that zombie's left arm.



sike89 said:


> it was blown off and flying across the screen im guessing



No it was still. I went back for ammo.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2008)

Well 50% of it done. I wonder if there is a way to run it hmmmm or at least browse through the files so see what it has got.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2008)

OMG ALL THE Fing  MAPS  ARE IN THE FOLDER!!!!!

I'm going to copy and past them into the demo folder and play them he he he he!!



EDIT: EPIC Fail... lol should have known. Doesn't recognize the map. Maybe once its done downloading probably not though.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeeee haa dling now. 






tigger


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 14, 2008)

If you make a single player game, the do sv_cheats 1, you can noclip round the rest of the 2nd map that you can't play on the demo.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow you won't believe this, I just got banned from steam forums for posting "Torrents FTW".

WOW just WOW.

Needed to vent.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2008)

Steam forums are full of tards,i got banned on there ages ago.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2008)

tigger said:


> Steam forums are full of tards,i got banned on there ages ago.



Hey you know that makes me feel a lot better. Thanks. I just liked reading up on things there oh well.


----------



## Gobbas (Nov 14, 2008)

Just get the demo on steam/xboxlive(there is one there too right?) and test if it causes motion sickness.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 14, 2008)

motion sickness???? what the crap are you guys talking about?


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 14, 2008)

I honestly have no idea. Is it the FOV? Do you seriously get sick from it  I find that immensely humerus.


----------



## xu^ (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah some ppl think its funny ,i assure u ,you wouldn't think so if it was u..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2008)

Well motion sickness is a physical thing. So its hard for a few of us to imagine how this could come about, since its not being physical enacted upon the other few people who experience it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 14, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> When I found out the public demo was single player only it made me appreciate my pre-order even more which I didnt think was possible.
> 
> I've lost all taste for COD4 now. There is just something so completely gratifying about killing zombies that COD4 cant offer.



No, the public demo allows folk to play online as well.


----------



## Arkilae (Nov 14, 2008)

*beep* *beep* *beep* *beep* *beep* *beep* *BOOM*.

Me want.


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 14, 2008)

*Whats the word on the full game?*

wow this game is really great. and thats just the demo!

does anyone have word on the full game? how many maps? will their be mods? how long is the single player campaign? i find that fun, too

honestly this is one helluva great demo. i can't stop raving. i don't play much online, so this is my first real big experience with it and it seems this game just makes it fun and easy. a clear enemy, you got your "buddies," and anything else, if it moves, shoot it!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2008)

Well I counted 30 different maps in the Map folder for Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Jeno (Nov 14, 2008)

judging by the way yall are going on i guess this game is a must-have! ill put it at the top of games to get list


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 14, 2008)

yea this game just seems like a ton of fun to play online with friends.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 14, 2008)

It really is one of the most entertaining games I've ever played. It does play like an arcade game but I dont consider this a bad thing. I'm now over 20h of play time and I've started getting sick of the demo maps, not the gameplay, just the maps. I can't wait for release day.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 14, 2008)

Seems like everyone loves this game. I think I'll grab the demo tonight and give this a try.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 14, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Seems like everyone loves this game. I think I'll grab the demo tonight and give this a try.



You wont regret it. This game is pure win.


----------



## mdm-adph (Nov 14, 2008)

I think it's amazing what Valve continues to do with the source engine -- the game looks great, even for today.    I'm kinda bummed out about buying any game for more than $30, though, what with buying Spore and it being a colossal letdown.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 14, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> I think it's amazing what Valve continues to do with the source engine -- the game looks great, even for today.    I'm kinda bummed out about buying any game for more than $30, though, what with buying Spore and it being a colossal letdown.



Yeah, I paid $50 for fallout 3 and was very disappointed, that's why I'll pick up the demo of this first.


----------



## mdm-adph (Nov 14, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I paid $50 for fallout 3 and was very disappointed, that's why I'll pick up the demo of this first.



You won't be disappointed.    The demo is great -- loads of fun.

I'm just worried about the replay value -- I'm sure people are going to mod it, but unless people start making completely new _cities_ to run around in, it's not going to be much different than a nicer-looking Zombie Panic in the end.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 14, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> You won't be disappointed.    The demo is great -- loads of fun.
> 
> I'm just worried about the replay value -- I'm sure people are going to mod it, but unless people start making completely new _cities_ to run around in, it's not going to be much different than a nicer-looking Zombie Panic in the end.



This is one of my concerns.


----------



## mdm-adph (Nov 14, 2008)

...though I have to admit that Zombie Panic is loads of fun.  

However it's also free.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 14, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> You won't be disappointed.    The demo is great -- loads of fun.
> 
> I'm just worried about the replay value -- I'm sure people are going to mod it, but unless people start making completely new _cities_ to run around in, it's not going to be much different than a nicer-looking Zombie Panic in the end.



The mods are coming. I think this game will offer huge amounts of replay value the main dynamic of this game is mp action. Sure you can play sp but that's not the main goal here. Having a good time with a group of even 1/2 decent players will make this game an instant classic. Hell your team doesnt even need to be 1/2 decent they just need to not shoot you. 

People have already used the models and AI Director to load levels from HL1 and CS:S not to mention there is close to 30 maps Valve is releasing.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 14, 2008)

You can load maps from CSS and Half life? Do zombies respawn? cs_crackhouse would be a pretty sweet defense maps.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah I got a shawn of the dead map from ZOmbie Master on it. Had to spawn the zombies myself however.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 14, 2008)

When I get home I gotta try this. Anyway to open one up and add spawns to a map?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> When I get home I gotta try this. Anyway to open one up and add spawns to a map?



Yeah the command to spawn zombies is z_add with cheats on SV_cheats 1


To simplfiy it, just type bind p "z_add" so while your in game and you perss p it will spawn a zombie. Spam P and you will spam zombies.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 14, 2008)

Do they respawn?


----------



## Exavier (Nov 14, 2008)

preordered


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2008)

How do you load maps then please?

I cant wait till this comes out,its pre loaded now,i'm just waiting.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh man, getting the demo now!

Can't wait, should be done in about 10 minutes! Looks like a load of fun for sure!


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 14, 2008)

Apparently there are some console commands that allow you to play as a zombie in the demo. Does anybody know how?  Google is failing me.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 15, 2008)

tigger said:


> How do you load maps then please?
> 
> I cant wait till this comes out,its pre loaded now,i'm just waiting.


go to console and type map "insert map name here"



Polaris573 said:


> Apparently there are some console commands that allow you to play as a zombie in the demo. Does anybody know how?  Google is failing me.



You can't anymore, they patched it with an update.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 15, 2008)

I tried CS_Crackhouse.. Doesn't work, says map not good or something like that. Which games maps work for it?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 15, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I tried CS_Crackhouse.. Doesn't work, says map not good or something like that. Which games maps work for it?



You need to extract all the models and materials of CS into the models and materials folder of Left 4 Dead. You will always get that and make sure you copy the CS_Crackhouse.NAV along with the .bsp version.

To extract the CS files you need a program called GCF Scape.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 15, 2008)

Well the latest patch has made me want to wait a few months to buy it. I cannot make a game with my friends for the life of me..


----------



## Binge (Nov 15, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> How to try Infected in the Demo
> Taken from Scuzball in the Steam Forums, Thanks Scuzball!
> 
> This works for single and multiplayer as of now, and is of course an incomplete feature, so don’t even think about bugs or balance! This is purely for fun and curiosity!
> ...



Covered on page 4 of this thread~


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 15, 2008)

hello 

anyone experiencing crashing with the game during gameplay. the "loop crashing" kind where the frame just gets stuck, as well as the sound?

it had done it a couple of few times before but the demo updated today and it now seems worse.
and "runtime error" crashing, too

anyone? i'm hoping its a somewhat common problem with the demo and not something else :/


----------



## chris89 (Nov 15, 2008)

I've got that error serval times, so it's not just you.


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 15, 2008)

^ well thats good news i guess. looking forward to the full game. probably pick it up thursday.

this may have been posted already, but maybe not. just some cool wallpapers:

http://www.left4dead411.com/media/wallpapers/


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 15, 2008)

ChromeDome said:


> hello
> 
> anyone experiencing crashing with the game during gameplay. the "loop crashing" kind where the frame just gets stuck, as well as the sound?
> 
> ...



Launch Left 4 Dead, once loaded Alt-Tab out and open task manager. Set the affinity to CPU 0 and the game should not freeze anymore. Worked for me.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 15, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Launch Left 4 Dead, once loaded Alt-Tab out and open task manager. Set the affinity to CPU 0 and the game should not freeze anymore. Worked for me.



You know that didn't work for me. It still crashed. What did work for me before the update that fixed the crash came out was disabling that cloud thing under options.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 15, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> You know that didn't work for me. It still crashed. What did work for me before the update that fixed the crash came out was disabling that cloud thing under options.



Yeah I did that at first as well. It stopped my crashing for a few days but eventually I had to set the affinity.


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 16, 2008)

mine has pretty much stopped crashing. kind of. its not real bad. i just got done playing a great game. i guess some people have some mods or ways of editing or w/e but this guy who was hosting had it so it was just crazy. with witches and smokers everywhere. and i mean everywhere 

but their were some server problems and eventually it crashed. i  wonder if thats just the game abruptly disconnecting from the server? although it usually tells you when that happens i wonder if the game sometimes crashes first? before the "disconnected from server" notice

anyway i hosted my first game tonight it was cool. but i don't know how to use the controls. somebody had a mic and said we should restart the game when it was having connection problems but i didn't know what the hell to do and ended up quitting the game by accident. so i guess those people got cut off somehow?

anyway can someone tell me how to "restart" a game? or change in game settings as i go? i'll check the online menu in the....menu....but idk if its there or not. instructions, that is. so when i "host' a game i know what the hell i'm doing.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2008)

For one, they had a patch to the game yesterday sometime. That may have addressed the crashing problem.
One thing that really pisses me off, is the fact that the demo gets shut down on the 18th! The day that the retail version is released.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2008)

stinger608 said:


> For one, they had a patch to the game yesterday sometime. That may have addressed the crashing problem.
> One thing that really pisses me off, is the fact that the demo gets shut down on the 18th! The day that the retail version is released.



are you sure its getting shut down? i thought that timer was merely how long until the pre-order expired (I thought the timer was a remnant for those who preordered)


----------



## Kusimeka (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought the game was great, but i honestly kind of expected more. Maybe i just need to play with some better players, but it just didn't seem like there was as much to do as a team as i expected.

I also found that even on Expert the game was pretty easy with half decent players, but this most likely cause it was the first few levels. But i defintley think it's a great game, and hopefully with some "tower defense" mods this will be awesome


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> are you sure its getting shut down? i thought that timer was merely how long until the pre-order expired (I thought the timer was a remnant for those who pre-ordered)



I don't have the count down and I pre-ordered it. However my friend who has not pre-ordered the game has it and I do believe Valve plans on ending the Demo upon release of the actual game.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2008)

Kusimeka said:


> I thought the game was great, but i honestly kind of expected more. Maybe i just need to play with some better players, but it just didn't seem like there was as much to do as a team as i expected.
> 
> I also found that even on Expert the game was pretty easy with half decent players, but this most likely cause it was the first few levels. But i defintley think it's a great game, and hopefully with some "tower defense" mods this will be awesome



Perhaps your one of those people who will enjoy playing as infected more so then others. If you thought it was easy to survive, your going to have tons of fun trying to kill them as an infected.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> are you sure its getting shut down? i thought that timer was merely how long until the pre-order expired (I thought the timer was a remnant for those who preordered)



Here is something that was stated at 1up.com. It says that the multiplayer part of the demo will end with the release of the retail version.



> Wait a minute, did he just say "pre-launch demo?" That's right. Valve has just announced that their upcoming zombie co-op shooter will be available in single and multiplayer demo form on both the Xbox 360 and PC on November 6...at least to anyone who preorders the game. For those who aren't on the ball about getting their game queued up before release, you'll have to wait until November 11 for the demo to be made available to everyone. The multiplayer portion of the demo will wrap up on November 18, the same day the game is officially released.




http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3170986


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 17, 2008)

*Hey Guys WTF Is This?*

ok i'm new to online gaming but here i am playing and i run into porn 






in the game! behind the red is a very large pee pee going into someplace...it shouldn't go :\

thats just rude! and the dude kicked me from his lame server for lol after he said he was a "pro" but died soon after 

jerk


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2008)

ChromeDome said:


> ok i'm new to online gaming but here i am playing and i run into porn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can use spray tags like in CS/CSS. it just means one of the players imported porn as his tag.


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 17, 2008)

great. well thanks for getting me caught up. hope no children are playing. like little kids. although if they are on the internet....well...its hard to avoid, i suppose


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2008)

ChromeDome said:


> great. well thanks for getting me caught up. hope no children are playing. like little kids. although if they are on the internet....well...its hard to avoid, i suppose



if children are playing a violent game with blood, gore, and zombies online and unsupervised i think they've got the ability to find porn too.


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah but if a parent see's a kid playing with cartoon zombies they might think "well ok i played video games growing up" 

i don't think a cartoon zombie game with porn included is expected, though. even if they use net nanny or some other program to help with the porn searches. 

i wonder if parents actually examine their kids steam games list very much?  doubt it.



EDIT: anyway i'm old enough for both so its all gravy baby


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2008)

ChromeDome said:


> yeah but if a parent see's a kid playing with cartoon zombies they might think "well ok i played video games growing up"
> 
> i don't think a cartoon zombie game with porn included is expected, though. even if they use net nanny or some other program to help with the porn searches.
> 
> ...



i dont see anything cartoony anout L4D. its violent, its gory. its no PG rated half life with the odd blood splatter, this has gore, vomit, gibs, detachable limbs, people on fire... its not child friendly by any means. (Unless you get the german version, lol)


----------



## csendesmark (Nov 17, 2008)

Yezz only 21h left 

Check this out


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 17, 2008)

hah thats great


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2008)

i kept making jokes like that too, hehe


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 17, 2008)

haha thats cool


----------



## mdm-adph (Nov 17, 2008)

ChromeDome said:


> i don't think a cartoon zombie game with porn included is expected, though. even if they use net nanny or some other program to help with the porn searches.



There's no porn "included" in Left 4 Dead, no more than there is porn "included" in Oblivion.  It's user generated content.  

Anyway, if a parent is letting their kid on the internet, they should expect them to encounter porn, no matter where they go, be it playing games or browsing the web.    It's like the #1 use of the Internet.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> There's no porn "included" in Left 4 Dead, no more than there is porn "included" in Oblivion.  It's user generated content.
> 
> Anyway, if a parent is letting their kid on the internet, they should expect them to encounter porn, no matter where they go, be it playing games or browsing the web.    It's like the #1 use of the Internet.



common sense parenting would involve teaching kids that online porn has viruses and trashes your PC, and to go buy magazines because you only get dirty looks from the girl behind the counter.

Thats going off topic: 6 hours til the full game is out! how is it, people?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 18, 2008)

hrm, so i think i will wait for this to arrive at my local gamestop on wednesday. i dont like paying for downloaded games.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 18, 2008)

I already have L4D pre-loaded.  I intend to stay up till it comes out...  and beyond.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 18, 2008)

Hrmm... pondering if I should buy this game or not


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 18, 2008)

man i need ponder not! i am getting this puppy


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 18, 2008)

Having downloaded the demo I planned to play a bit on my own and try it out for about half an hour. Little did I know Valve had concocted a game far more potent than simple 30 minute morsel. After about 20 minutes I though I would try my hand at playing online, and pretty much the only word to express my sentiments is 'wow'. The game is action packed enough on single playerbut to say this game excels online would be saying that about Call of Duty 4. Just as with the latter (and perhaps more so as the single player feels very boring after co-op) the game really comes alive. I confess I played for about 3 hours by the end of my session...........lol. The teamwork is essential and I like this (does anyone else think this is the best team game since... ever?), I noticed some fps god who was obviously far to adept for the rest of our team when it came to kills, but when he decided to go on little jaunt into the unknown alone he was soon crying for help begging for rescue from some loathesome tongue-of-death 'smoker' zombie. What furthers this teamwork idea is the distribution of painpills and medic packs. For example, you're on about 20% health so you really don't want to die but have that medic pack on you... so why don't you use it on yourself to ensure your surival, at least until another wave hits. But your teammate has about 1% health and is really looking a little worse for wear. Do you give it to him and help the team or use it on yourself in human selfishness - hehehe

From what I have played enemies come in several variants with bosses ranging from annoying to 'holy hell how the heck do we kill this thing??!!' If there is one criticism of the game it is the graphics. It is clear that Valve had attempted to rework the Source engine again but in all fairness the graphics are not bad at all. In fact I was quite impressed with the graphics bearing in mind the engine debuted in 2004. Valve have also used the age old trick of adding 'graininess' to the graphics to create a rawer and murkier atmosphere. I normally criticise this, but irritatingly I had to change my opinion - it really works well here. Damn you Valve and yor constant attacks on my opinions! In short, I think the game is dynamic, highly teamwork orientated, and whole lot of fun. I can see myself playing this game a whole lot.  This is without a doubt, an absolutely epic game!!!

Looks like I'm shelling out some more cash to  Steam


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 18, 2008)

Damn it! I voted wrong. Oh well I guess my mom wouldnt approve of "M" rated games......F#$King BITCH.


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 18, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> Having downloaded the demo I planned to play a bit on my own and try it out for about half an hour. Little did I know Valve had concocted a game far more potent than simple 30 minute morsel. After about 20 minutes I though I would try my hand at playing online, and pretty much the only word to express my sentiments is 'wow'. The game is action packed enough on single playerbut to say this game excels online would be saying that about Call of Duty 4. Just as with the latter (and perhaps more so as the single player feels very boring after co-op) the game really comes alive. I confess I played for about 3 hours by the end of my session...........lol. The teamwork is essential and I like this (does anyone else think this is the best team game since... ever?), I noticed some fps god who was obviously far to adept for the rest of our team when it came to kills, but when he decided to go on little jaunt into the unknown alone he was soon crying for help begging for rescue from some loathesome tongue-of-death 'smoker' zombie. What furthers this teamwork idea is the distribution of painpills and medic packs. For example, you're on about 20% health so you really don't want to die but have that medic pack on you... so why don't you use it on yourself to ensure your surival, at least until another wave hits. But your teammate has about 1% health and is really looking a little worse for wear. Do you give it to him and help the team or use it on yourself in human selfishness - hehehe
> 
> From what I have played enemies come in several variants with bosses ranging from annoying to 'holy hell how the heck do we kill this thing??!!' If there is one criticism of the game it is the graphics. It is clear that Valve had attempted to rework the Source engine again but in all fairness the graphics are not bad at all. In fact I was quite impressed with the graphics bearing in mind the engine debuted in 2004. Valve have also used the age old trick of adding 'gaininess' to the graphics to create a rawer and murkier atmospohere. I normally criticise this, but irritatingly I had to change my opinion - it really works well here. Damn you Valve and yor constant attacks on my opinions! In short, I think the game is dynamic, highly teamwork orientated, and whole lot of fun. I can see myself playing this game a whole lot.  This is without a doubt, an absolutely epic game!!!
> 
> Looks like I'm shelling out some more cash to  Steam


couldn't have said it better myself. its truly outstanding. this is my first experience with multiplayer and i couldn't be more satisfied. what fun!

i agree about the dynamics of the game. the med packs, pain pills, etc. and when you do find them they're never enough for the entire team, so that encourages the sharing and healing of other teammates. in this game i find your very survival depends on your team having your back and them having yours almost every instant

i played a game last where it was me and one other guy and two bots on "advanced." man we had to stick together like glue the best we could to get through it. but we did it and it was a blast!

the graphics? no complaints at all. given the "system busters" that come out that you have to struggle to run much less play well the Source engine is very welcome. it looks good, plays well, and runs like HL2. no complaints whatsoever. and yeah, that "graininess" does work good. its great for atmosphere and immersion

i really can't say enough about this game. what a great surprise, too. what with FC2 coming out, Fallout 3 and Clear Sky this was a bit of a curiosity. but they hit the ball out of the park with it imo


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2008)

its a great game. It looks and runs good.... and i can run it on 16x AA and 16x AF with no stuttering, on a mere 8800GT


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 18, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> Having downloaded the demo I planned to play a bit on my own and try it out for about half an hour. Little did I know Valve had concocted a game far more potent than simple 30 minute morsel. After about 20 minutes I though I would try my hand at playing online, and pretty much the only word to express my sentiments is 'wow'. The game is action packed enough on single playerbut to say this game excels online would be saying that about Call of Duty 4. Just as with the latter (and perhaps more so as the single player feels very boring after co-op) the game really comes alive. I confess I played for about 3 hours by the end of my session...........lol. The teamwork is essential and I like this (does anyone else think this is the best team game since... ever?), I noticed some fps god who was obviously far to adept for the rest of our team when it came to kills, but when he decided to go on little jaunt into the unknown alone he was soon crying for help begging for rescue from some loathesome tongue-of-death 'smoker' zombie. What furthers this teamwork idea is the distribution of painpills and medic packs. For example, you're on about 20% health so you really don't want to die but have that medic pack on you... so why don't you use it on yourself to ensure your surival, at least until another wave hits. But your teammate has about 1% health and is really looking a little worse for wear. Do you give it to him and help the team or use it on yourself in human selfishness - hehehe
> 
> From what I have played enemies come in several variants with bosses ranging from annoying to 'holy hell how the heck do we kill this thing??!!' If there is one criticism of the game it is the graphics. It is clear that Valve had attempted to rework the Source engine again but in all fairness the graphics are not bad at all. In fact I was quite impressed with the graphics bearing in mind the engine debuted in 2004. Valve have also used the age old trick of adding 'gaininess' to the graphics to create a rawer and murkier atmospohere. I normally criticise this, but irritatingly I had to change my opinion - it really works well here. Damn you Valve and yor constant attacks on my opinions! In short, I think the game is dynamic, highly teamwork orientated, and whole lot of fun. I can see myself playing this game a whole lot.  This is without a doubt, an absolutely epic game!!!
> 
> Looks like I'm shelling out some more cash to  Steam




Wow... you really make me want to preload it right now!


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 18, 2008)

batmang said:


> Wow... you really make me want to preload it right now!



Try it out, it's free.  I personally don't care for it that much, arcade games w/ lots of mindless shooting just aren't my type. It's valve though, so you know if that is your thing they definitely do it right. A novel game too, although it shares many concepts and throwbacks to arcade games and zombie movies, it's sum comes together for something rather unique. I'm really glad they gave a trial too. I'll probably see how far the community takes it and wait for a price drop myself before investing.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I will be buying it now that my friends will be playing it. With 4 people going in on it, its about $38 a copy ($149 for 4 copies special). So, thats enough for me to just go ahead and buy it


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 18, 2008)

hi guys

the demo has now expired for me and a "preloaded" copy is now installed on my computer. i like having a hard copy of the game plus i am splitting the cost between cash and a gift certificate, so i am buying mine at the store

my question is should i leave the preloaded game on my computer? i'm not sure how it works, but i'm thinking once i have the disc in and my key code activated it will simply run the game that is already on my computer. but i dunno? if thats the case no reason to uninstall the game and reinstall it for nothing

what do you think?


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 18, 2008)

ZOMG ITS OUT!!

I am going to play it once the files from the pre load finish decrypting. I am so excited to blast some zombie scum!!


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 18, 2008)

first reviews are coming in

http://www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/xbox360/left4dead


----------



## EviLZeD (Nov 18, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Try it out, it's free.  I personally don't care for it that much, arcade games w/ lots of mindless shooting just aren't my type. It's valve though, so you know if that is your thing they definitely do it right. A novel game too, although it shares many concepts and throwbacks to arcade games and zombie movies, it's sum comes together for something rather unique. I'm really glad they gave a trial too. I'll probably see how far the community takes it and wait for a price drop myself before investing.



I agree i canceled my pre order i heared its 2 hours to complete (IGN review) all campaigns and the 10 weapons you use in the demo is all the weapons not that i got too much of an issue with the game just dont think its worth the price atm so im just going to wait for when valve add content or if it gets cheaper


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 18, 2008)

EviLZeD said:


> I agree i canceled my pre order i heared its 2 hours to complete (IGN review) all campaigns and the 10 weapons you use in the demo is all the weapons not that i got too much of an issue with the game just dont think its worth the price atm so im just going to wait for when valve add content or if it gets cheaper



http://pc.ign.com/articles/930/930763p2.html

The IGN review never stated 2 hours of game play. The said each scenario can take close to 20-30 minutes on "normal" difficulty. On "Expert" you'll be lucky to complete the first scenario in one hour with a solid team. 

Did you even play the co-op demo online?


----------



## EviLZeD (Nov 18, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> http://pc.ign.com/articles/930/930763p2.html
> 
> The IGN review never stated 2 hours of game play. The said each scenario can take close to 20-30 minutes on "normal" difficulty. On "Expert" you'll be lucky to complete the first scenario in one hour with a solid team.
> 
> Did you even play the co-op demo online?



I did it was fun but on expert it started to annoying because after many attempts (about 15 on the same checkpoint) in the train station it was too hard to get to the end we got close but couldnt do it. it was more fun to play with friends but alot of mine are planning to buy it later. Im talking about the video review he doesnt state anything about difficulty he says it takes about 30 minutes to complete each scenario and theres 2 hours of gameplay im sure it takes longer to complete on harder diffculty and im sure valve is going to add more scenarios but ill just wait for that to happen then ill end up buying it.


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 18, 2008)

EviLZeD said:


> I agree i canceled my pre order i heared its 2 hours to complete (IGN review) all campaigns and the 10 weapons you use in the demo is all the weapons not that i got too much of an issue with the game just dont think its worth the price atm so im just going to wait for when valve add content or if it gets cheaper


i don't think its really a game to "complete." its supposed to be played again and again and it has a few different modes and ways of playing. for instance you can play as "Special" zombies or w/e

if you don't really like it short, you aren't going to like it with more content, prolly. because the content is the same. its a bunch of zombies

so far as weapons....the ones they have work great for killing zombies. especially when used right

i suppose this game just isn't for some. but imo its near perfect

and forget "expert" if you can't do it. try advanced or even normal. its just as fun


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 18, 2008)

Expert is daunting at first but does get easier with practice, communication, and no team killing. I guess I can understand the cancellation if you plan to wait for prices to come down. Personally I've waited a long time for a multiplayer game like this to come along and I cant wait any longer. 

I believe Valve increased the difficulty in an update yesterday. Two things caught my attention when I loaded the game after the update. i could be wrong but after almost 30h I did feel things were happening differently. 

1. The A.I.director appears to be out for blood now, sending more hordes and boss infected after slow moving groups. This made the game intense. Even on Advanced I encountered a tank more than once... much earlier than even before. 

2. I think the infected melee speed has been increased. They now swing much faster making them much more dangerous.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2008)

its a game made to play with friends. playing it with randoms online, is nowhere near as fun.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 18, 2008)

i am worried that if i buy this game i will be playing online with a bunch of morons which will make it suck. which is probably the reason users rated the game 4.9 out of 10 on metacritic. perhaps tpu should start a clan or something so that people who own this game always being playing with atleast 1 person they are familiar with and knows wants to actually play the game.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 18, 2008)

Mussels said:


> its a game made to play with friends. playing it with randoms online, is nowhere near as fun.



I've met some random 1337 players worth playing with again but for the most part you're right. Playing with randoms usually sucks. Either they are new, horrible, dead weight, or they insist you jump off the roof to save time. :shadedshu


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 18, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Expert is daunting at first but does get easier with practice, communication, and no team killing. I guess I can understand the cancellation if you plan to wait for prices to come down. Personally I've waited a long time for a multiplayer game like this to come along and I cant wait any longer.
> 
> I believe Valve increased the difficulty in an update yesterday. Two things caught my attention when I loaded the game after the update. i could be wrong but after almost 30h I did feel things were happening differently.
> 
> ...


i felt the changes, too. i thought i lost more health then before the updates. took more damage then before, relatively speaking


Mussels said:


> its a game made to play with friends. playing it with randoms online, is nowhere near as fun.



but i don't have any friends 

lol

no but serious i'm new to online gaming but through hard work and good game play  i now have FOUR Steam "friends" that noticed my total ass kickery in battle so they signed me up 


TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I've met some random 1337 players worth playing with again but for the most part you're right. Playing with randoms usually sucks. Either they are new, horrible, dead weight, or they insist you jump off the roof to save time. :shadedshu


yeah i've met some, too. some really good players. and some a - holes, but they usually get kicked from games. 

i'm a really good "random" however, so i find i'm welcome in most games. also if i play in "normal" mode thats where nubs / beginners might play so i get to be a badass and collect more friends. i'm cool with it


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 18, 2008)

ChromeDome said:


> i felt the changes, too. i thought i lost more health then before the updates. took more damage then before, relatively speaking
> 
> 
> but i don't have any friends
> ...



Have you completed the demo on expert with a solid team yet? I simply cannot play on normal. There have been several times I've joined random a game in progress on expert only to find a group of players with no business playing that setting. I do try to carry them but most often I find a new server. Honestly I dont care if people play expert with me AS LONG AS THEY DONT SHOOT ME. 

You should add my STEAM ID (triptex) to your friends list and we can play a few rounds.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 18, 2008)

alright you guys, im gonna go buy it at my local shop now. when i get back i plan on kicking some zombie ass with you all. we should start a Left4Dead PC Clubhouse on these forums so we can stay in touch and know eachothers online names.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 18, 2008)

I would say this kinda is the Left 4 Dead clubhouse.

Did you play the game Rhino? Personally I love the game (shocking I know) but it may not be for everyone. I'd hate to see you buy it and not like it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 18, 2008)

yea, the demo is cool. i think we should start a L4D-PC Clubhouse so that we can play with people that we are familiar with.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 18, 2008)

Well if you create a L4D clubhouse I'll gladly join.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 18, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Well if you create a L4D clubhouse I'll gladly join.



sweet. btw, what is your username so i can find you online? i am about to start playing at 1:00PM eastern


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 18, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> sweet. btw, what is your username so i can find you online? i am about to start playing at 1:00PM eastern



My STEAM ID is triptex. I wont be able to get online until after work.. around 5:00pm EST I guess.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 18, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> My STEAM ID is triptex. I wont be able to get online until after work.. around 5:00pm EST I guess.



cool i will be around probably at 6PM-7PM.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 18, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> cool i will be around probably at 6PM-7PM.



Sounds good.


----------



## EviLZeD (Nov 18, 2008)

ooo well i ended up preordering it again retail on pc i couldnt help it and its cheap on amazon


----------



## Binge (Nov 19, 2008)

yeooooo People add me so we can get into some games.  I'm tired of pubs D:


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow I just finished No Mercy on advanced. We started on Expert and waxed the first few levels but got overwhelmed once things were turning ugly. We only had one survivor make it to the chopper in a mad dash of self preservation (under instruction) leaving the others to their respective hordes, and or tank, and or hunter. 

It was intense and I loved it. This game rocks.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 19, 2008)

I get in my new place Dec 1st, I will be playin!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 19, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> I get in my new place Dec 1st, I will be playin!



Sweet, shoot me you steam ID when you're ready.


----------



## csendesmark (Nov 19, 2008)

an other funny pic from L4D411
Link


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 19, 2008)

binge, i am unable to add you.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 19, 2008)

what is the deal with the servers. can we host are own or do we start them through their servers??? i want to host my own because everyone seems to lag.


----------



## Binge (Nov 19, 2008)

Do you have to add people by their actual steam account ID or must it be by the alias you choose?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2008)

Binge said:


> Do you have to add people by their actual steam account ID or must it be by the alias you choose?



its their "Friends" alias in the steam community.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 19, 2008)

binge, i added you but you are not online.


----------



## bassmasta (Nov 19, 2008)

has anyone noticed that left 4 dead is MUCH easier than the demo? I'm using the single pistol just to keep it even


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 19, 2008)

bassmasta said:


> has anyone noticed that left 4 dead is MUCH easier than the demo? I'm using the single pistol just to keep it even



some people here said it is harder than the demo.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2008)

bassmasta said:


> has anyone noticed that left 4 dead is MUCH easier than the demo? I'm using the single pistol just to keep it even



hell i did that in the demo, even on expert. it depends on the people you're with, and the somewhat random AI director.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 19, 2008)

I only need 22$ and I get the game  Kinda sucks how they shut the demo down tho!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 19, 2008)

i dont think that steam had added L4D servers yet to the games list cause you cant search by L4D  however, i did create my own server called 'TPU Server' and it runs pretty well. so if you see it try it out.


----------



## Binge (Nov 19, 2008)

Yooo Easy sucked at the beginning but he picked up quick; he took out a tank in no time.  I was like 

That's some scary shit!  I can't wait to play with him again


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 19, 2008)

Binge said:


> Yooo Easy sucked at the beginning but he picked up quick; he took out a tank in no time.  I was like
> 
> That's some scary shit!  I can't wait to play with him again



bah! im just glad the server performed well for you. im looking at the stats right now and there are 4 players all have pings under 150 so that is pretty good.


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 19, 2008)

this game is INSANE. i played single player (No Mercy) first time out to familiarize myself beyond the demo, but didn't get past the sewers because i had to go somewhere. but anyway i just wanted to go beyond the demo so i don't join a co-op game and not know wtf to do. i'd mess up everything 

anyway idk why some say its short? that was just one campaign or w/e and i didn't even finish it and it was pretty long. very excited to play co-op

but i am scared lol



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> You should add my STEAM ID (triptex) to your friends list and we can play a few rounds.


will do. thanks


----------



## Homeless (Nov 19, 2008)

The demo was fun as hell.  Too bad I don't have the money to buy the game right now :[


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah idk why they didn't keep the demo activated. for at least a little longer. i mean i know the game is infinitely replayable, but we'd tire of the demo sooner or later. 

or they could have at least kept it open for single player. just to keep people chomping at the bit


----------



## lamil (Nov 19, 2008)

so much fun. can't stop playing. need sleep. work in the am ><


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 19, 2008)

lamil said:


> so much fun. can't stop playing. need sleep. work in the am ><




I know, between this and school, I'm getting no sleep.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 19, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> I know, between this and school, I'm getting no sleep.



Did you get passed No Mercy on expert yet? Personally I need to learn the levels first before it's possible in a realistic time frame. 

Best $50 I've ever spent.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have had some time to play, but not alot.  I like having only 5 weapons, it keeps things simple.  I have beat every level (except the last which I have not played yet) on advanced.  Expert is tough but fun.  The demo was much easier than the game.  Strange.  If some of you guys are pretty good, I'd love to beat it on expert with you, as some people I play with are noobs.


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 19, 2008)

i played No Mercy for the first time in co-op on "Normal" and found it challenging enough. i died just before i reached the helicopter, but i gunned down the "tank" from the ground before i died. it was epic

i did ok i guess for my first run through. when i felt lost i just stuck close to the guy who was doing the best job and seemed to know his way around. i like communicating with the flashlight, its pretty cool. and anyone with a mic does help, if they know how to use it. unfortunately one guy on the team was kind of a nub and kept breaking off from the rest and asking "what do i do now?

shoot the damn ZOMBIES lol

i'm going to play No Mercy on Normal more before i proceed further. then give the next Scenario a run through on single player before i go co-op

what great fun this game is


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 19, 2008)

this game wont even load from my DVD drive, does anyone have ideas, i've tried everything i could possibly know to make it work but i just get errors and windows is not responding shit, any help much appreciated!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 19, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have had some time to play, but not alot.  I like having only 5 weapons, it keeps things simple.  I have beat every level (except the last which I have not played yet) on advanced.  Expert is tough but fun.  The demo was much easier than the game.  Strange.  If some of you guys are pretty good, I'd love to beat it on expert with you, as some people I play with are noobs.



I don't mind the amount of weapons, if I had the change something I guess I would enable the iron sights on the assault rifle and pistols and add melee weapons like crowbars and axes. I don't know if you added my steam ID yet (triptex) but you should and we can try a few levels together to see if the dynamic is there for some Expert pwnage. 



ChromeDome said:


> i played No Mercy for the first time in co-op on "Normal" and found it challenging enough. i died just before i reached the helicopter, but i gunned down the "tank" from the ground before i died. it was epic
> 
> i did ok i guess for my first run through. when i felt lost i just stuck close to the guy who was doing the best job and seemed to know his way around. i like communicating with the flashlight, its pretty cool. and anyone with a mic does help, if they know how to use it. unfortunately one guy on the team was kind of a nub and kept breaking off from the rest and asking "what do i do now?
> 
> ...



You're right, communication is key and not having dense teammates is also key. In my most recent round we had one player volunteer to cover our rear as we moved through the maps. That made things much easier knowing we were covered by an autoshotty. We did however have a few players with close to 8 hours playing together in the demo so our dynamic was pretty good.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 19, 2008)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> this game wont even load from my DVD drive, does anyone have ideas, i've tried everything i could possibly know to make it work but i just get errors and windows is not responding shit, any help much appreciated!



hmm have you checked the disk to make sure it's not scratched? Tested another DVD to make sure the drive is still working? 

If you have another system in the house you can try sharing the DVD drive, put the disk in and access it from your gaming system to install and run disk check before playing. You'll likely have to map the DVD as a network drive from the gaming system as well.


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 19, 2008)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> this game wont even load from my DVD drive, does anyone have ideas, i've tried everything i could possibly know to make it work but i just get errors and windows is not responding shit, any help much appreciated!


so i assume you saw my post in your thread?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1068140&postcount=4

you don't need the disk to install, just the activation code


----------



## Binge (Nov 19, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have had some time to play, but not alot.  I like having only 5 weapons, it keeps things simple.  I have beat every level (except the last which I have not played yet) on advanced.  Expert is tough but fun.  The demo was much easier than the game.  Strange.  If some of you guys are pretty good, I'd love to beat it on expert with you, as some people I play with are noobs.



Lol, I'd LOVE to play on expert if the boss infected didn't have suck crazy HP/stats durring the Finale.  It's absolutely insane trying to win on advanced in a pub.  1 smoker and the finale is over.  They just drag people too far if a team isn't watching each other. 

Rhino made a good server last night.  Hopefully it will be up and running today.  If you guys/gals (I was supprised to play with so many females yesterday lol) want to browse servers instead of being thrown into one; type _openserverbrowser_ in your console to browse the old fasioned way.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 19, 2008)

when you 'openserverbrowser' you will most likely see TPU Server on there. that is mine. everyone in the US should get a solid connection to it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 19, 2008)

Canadians with quality ISPs will also get good connections to American servers.


----------



## lamil (Nov 19, 2008)

i should have slept. ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 19, 2008)

lamil said:


> i should have slept. ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff





what is your steam ID so we can add you as friend?


----------



## lamil (Nov 19, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> what is your steam ID so we can add you as friend?



http://steamcommunity.com/id/lamil

makin it ez since 1905.


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 19, 2008)

just played for 95 intense minutes

man this game is exhausting. in a good way


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 19, 2008)

yea, i just played on expert for an hour and we couldnt get past the 2nd part haha. 

so guys we should all play tonight, say around 10PM eastern. i can fire up my server and we can choose whatever campaign we want.


----------



## lamil (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll be home around ~6est and be getting on for sure

edit- accepted you rhino.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 19, 2008)

lamil said:


> I'll be home around ~6est and be getting on for sure



alright cool. this is what will happen... around 10pm i will fire up the server and join it. when you see me on steam just try and join my game. if it is full msg me on steam and i will kick some people out to make room for us all.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 19, 2008)

I won't be able to play tonight. :shadedshu

Enjoy yourselves though.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 19, 2008)

Just went and bought a copy at gamestop so I will be playing in about 10 mins when its done downloading. My steam ID is LouieV3 and my nick is Shadowfold


----------



## chris89 (Nov 19, 2008)

Brillant game, and glad i brought it on Steam, even though it was bit expensive since the Pound is crashing and is terrible against the Dollar 

Versus is good, and so is the Boomer , Still haven't had the chance to be a Tank though


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 19, 2008)

K I'll be playing.  If anyone wants to add me, I'm PVTCaboose1337.


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2008)

Purchasing this game tonight!!! [TPU]Erocker on steam.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Purchasing this game tonight!!! [TPU]Erocker on steam.



We shall play together my friend!  I hope you like Expert.


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh yeah!  I was just thinking... What if Fallout3 included hordes of zombies?  That would be cool.. Downloading now.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Oh yeah!  I was just thinking... What if Fallout3 included hordes of zombies?  That would be cool.. Downloading now.



Fallout 3 does include Ghouls...  I guess those are close enough.


----------



## Mandown (Nov 19, 2008)

I think I played 1 round on normal and then went straight to expert. Haven't even beaten the No Mercy yet, but has anyone else noticed the Louis is attacked more than anyone? Cause when I'm him I get attacked by every hunter and smoker in the game. Lot of people I play with say the same thing.


----------



## J-Man (Nov 19, 2008)

I've played it for hours today. I totally love it. Playing as Boomer rocks, attracting hordes of zombies is the best part for multiple points .


----------



## lamil (Nov 20, 2008)

if you want to play expert campaign add me and send me a message. i want to beat it and pubs are pissing me off ><

http://steamcommunity.com/id/lamil


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 20, 2008)

i think "Advanced" is the sweet spot


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 20, 2008)

Expert is the only way to go


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 20, 2008)

on damn :'(


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 20, 2008)

if you like tankin' zombies on advanced go for it lol


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 20, 2008)

oh i played expert on the demo. beat it with a good team, too. i just go slow with games

i haven't even checked out any other scenarios past No Mercy yet. i'll get to it, though. after another run through in No Mercy and a single player run through in the next Scenario. just to familiarize myself with the map. expert is fine....but i like to WIN. eventually 

arrrrgh this game is GREAT


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 20, 2008)

not sure if this helps, for for those who had issues joining my server, try restarting your client. there are still a decent amount of bugs in the dedicated server. also, no easy way to start the server and change all the settings without people joining immediately.


----------



## Binge (Nov 20, 2008)

My stomach... I'm almost out of Tums... the anxiety 

Hahaha, Rhino picked a sweet level and we almost got it done but *Zoey* likes to stand in the open and take in the scenery.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 20, 2008)

Versus is super fun. I was playing that all day! Me and my friends are so good the survivors got no further than the spawn most of the time and left


----------



## lamil (Nov 20, 2008)

I got stuck cause zoey was a dumbass. Then I died cause i had a rifle / pistols outside with like 500 zombies eating my back. =*(


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2008)

Damn, I got to get this game soon!!! It sounds like you guys are having a hell of a good time


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 20, 2008)

stinger608 said:


> Damn, I got to get this game soon!!! It sounds like you guys are having a hell of a good time



i havnt had this much fun playing multiplayer since hl2. im also looking forward to all the mods people make in the coming months.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 20, 2008)

whenever I play alone or online and no-one pics bill, bill always takes the med kits and wastes them as soon as we get in the safehouse and we end up getting getting killed on expert everytime because he stands there and dosen't get us up most of the time, maybe I just don't like "bills" lol

already beat it though lol

one time zoey was getting ripped apart while bill stood there watching and didn't even shoot so I shot him up and got the zombies on him before the tank bashed me into the dirt, lol


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 20, 2008)

i'm going to go for the second scenario now. on single player to get familiar with the maps and events so i don't screw up a co-op game when i play it.  then when i go co-op, the real fun begins


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 20, 2008)

If anyone wants to do some VS Clan wars my clan Its Louis' Fault is looking for some  My steam ID is [ILF]Shadowfold or LouieV3.


----------



## ShogoXT (Nov 20, 2008)

I cant find you on steam erocker.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 21, 2008)

we will be playing tonight if people want to join. just contact me on steam and i can give you the ip address of the server and the password for it. make sure that developer mode is enabled so you can access the console with ~ . that way you can 'openserverbrowser' and instead easily find TPU Server. join it and when it asks for a pass enter 'tpu'

edit: so i found a way around the whole issue i was having with people joining. people can no longer see the server or join from a lobby. so that means you must connect to the ip address of the server. just msg me on steam for it.

edit2: i need to have a password on it for people to not join using matchmaker. so the password is indeed 'tpu'
when you do 'connect "my ip which i will give you" the system will load up and there will be a small password window behind the console. just enter in tpu and you are good to go.


----------



## viczulis (Nov 21, 2008)

This is one hell of a game,  WoW    Havent really online yet but I cant wait to check it out. Head shots look so cool.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 22, 2008)

We couldn't make it up there


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 22, 2008)

Ordered this today from amazon, and it's been dispatched.  I hope it arrives tomorrow!!!  Can't wait to play this!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> We couldn't make it up there



ahah!! im glad you got a screenie of it!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2008)

i was bored waiting for Lamil to get out of "idle"


----------



## J-Man (Nov 22, 2008)

To those who are in UK especially, add me on Steam and Xfire.

Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/id/RKOver

Xfire username: Tomahawk6


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 22, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> ahah!! im glad you got a screenie of it!



More pwn


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> More pwn



bah! you should have heard my teammates cursing each other out. i hate people who insist on playing that way, which is why i left.


----------



## ktr (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 24, 2008)

Lol at the comics.  The first is so true...


----------



## Viorel (Nov 24, 2008)

Anyone knows why I can't open the console and how to change the FOV? (the FOV make me feel sick & the fov_desired don't work   ¬_¬)

I have the "Console Director" or something like that Enabled.


----------



## ktr (Nov 24, 2008)

Some one made these in gmod...


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 24, 2008)

Haha I like that last one

how did you get l4d stuff in gmod?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2008)

lol. those are pretty good. i should be ordering my copy today! (steam)


----------



## TooFast (Nov 24, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Sounds good.



i want to play too.... (turbotom26)


----------



## EviLZeD (Nov 24, 2008)

lol i dont know if anyone else posted this but its damn funny left 4 bed

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=NW8tE93Vx8Q


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 25, 2008)

EviLZeD said:


> lol i dont know if anyone else posted this but its damn funny left 4 bed
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=NW8tE93Vx8Q



HAHAH!!!!


----------



## raptori (Nov 25, 2008)

why all levels are open in single player ..is it suppose to be closed? and we open them one after one through a campaign or this game is more multiplayer type.

and is there a LAN multiplayer or LAN CO-OP


----------



## EviLZeD (Nov 25, 2008)

raptori said:


> why all levels are open in single player ..is it suppose to be closed? and we open them one after one through a campaign or this game is more multiplayer type.



Its definately aimed more towards multiplayer as there isnt a real in depth story or anything just a few scenarios its really fun online too. Im sure you can play through lan too by creating you own lobby and making its server type as local?


----------



## FilipM (Nov 25, 2008)

EviLZeD said:


> lol i dont know if anyone else posted this but its damn funny left 4 bed
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=NW8tE93Vx8Q




LMAO :shadedshu

@EviLZed, yes, you can play in lan with server type as local, but I believe you have to be friends on Steam? or am I wrong?


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 25, 2008)

So how do you get l4d stuff in gmod?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 25, 2008)

Can't yet without Gmod crashing. Wait a while, the engine it runs on is being swapped over to be able to run L4D stuff.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 26, 2008)

Also, figure I may as well throw this out there, I can get you L4D servers for $10 for 3 months, if anyone wants one. PM me if you do, and I'll forward it to my contact.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 27, 2008)

i just got my copy last night. due to dodgy internet, i cant play online  but at least i have it playable with both my PC's (Steam offline mode works for me to play with a friend)

its definately less fun than with 4 players, i'll have to work on that.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 27, 2008)

Check it out!


----------



## Kursah (Nov 27, 2008)

I got my copy off of STEAM last night, downloaded pretty quick and I gotta say I am hooked on this game. Looking forward to the future of it, and atm trying to get my clan to replace Far Cry 2 with this as our primary online shooter. This is just so fun and addictive, I am hoping for future map packs and coop packs, and I'm sure there will be DLC for this game, it's too cool to ignore for sure!

BTW, a member of GPU! Staff is preparing a review of this game, don't know when it will be completed, but keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2008)

Kursah said:


> I got my copy off of STEAM last night, downloaded pretty quick and I gotta say I am hooked on this game. Looking forward to the future of it, and atm trying to get my clan to replace Far Cry 2 with this as our primary online shooter. This is just so fun and addictive, I am hoping for future map packs and coop packs, and I'm sure there will be DLC for this game, it's too cool to ignore for sure!
> 
> BTW, a member of GPU! Staff is preparing a review of this game, don't know when it will be completed, but keep your eyes peeled!



Haven't got the game yet, but played the Demo, and had a blast, (no pun intended, LOL), and can't wait until I get the game, which will be in about a week and a half!!!!!

Oh yea, Kursan, I notice you are from Missoula!!! Man, grew up in Kalispell myself, glad to see some other folks here from Montana!!!! Awesome man


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 27, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i just got my copy last night. due to dodgy internet, i cant play online  but at least i have it playable with both my PC's (Steam offline mode works for me to play with a friend)
> 
> its definately less fun than with 4 players, i'll have to work on that.



If you ever get your interwebz working, I'd love to play with you sometime.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 27, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> If you ever get your interwebz working, I'd love to play with you sometime.



the phone exchange here is overloaded and keeps dropping out. its hardly net at this rate, but as i move within a month i cant be arsed paying to have it fixed (or more accurately, paying to have someone tell me theres nothing wrong... sigh)


----------



## ktr (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 27, 2008)

On that note Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 28, 2008)

We had our Thanksgiving in Oct... it's completely ridiculous to have two nearly identical holidays on the same continent with the same name but on different days.:shadedshu

Anyway I going to make a montage of failed attempts at the Cr0wned (killing the witch with a single shot) achievement. Should be funny. 


"I dont got this, I dont got this" lolz


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2008)

many lolz ^^

we just played a vs game on farm, at the end of it the APC rocked up as a tank spawned, in the end one survivor made it out... on his back, with the tank on top of him 

APC drove off with the tank *INSIDE*... they still won. i got much more to learn as an infected player.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 28, 2008)

How did you get wmp like that in game?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> How did you get wmp like that in game?



it looks like a screenshot of another program - vistas pic viewer has things like that in slideshow mode. (it does video as well as pics now)


----------



## mikey8684 (Nov 28, 2008)

I gotta admit ... playing L4D on expert is by far the way to play. Just stay the F**K away from those tanks and witches lol

They'll kill ya dead in an instant.

LOVE THIS GAME


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> it looks like a screenshot of another program - vistas pic viewer has things like that in slideshow mode. (it does video as well as pics now)



I was thinking that too, but why would there be the WMP buttons like shuffle and repeat


----------



## Binge (Nov 28, 2008)

I need to get back in the swing of this game... Expert is so awesome.  LOL I love RKover... dude pisses me off he's so cocky with that game setting.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> I was thinking that too, but why would there be the WMP buttons like shuffle and repeat



because its tied in to WMP, and can play/pause/skip video files.


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> because its tied in to WMP, and can play/pause/skip video files.



Lol now that I look at it, it looks as if its just a video playing in WMP (fullscreen). I thought it was a screenshot...but its a vid. (Picture and fax viewer has diff buttons to WMP lol, even when playing a vid)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 28, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> We had our Thanksgiving in Oct... it's completely ridiculous to have two nearly identical holidays on the same continent with the same name but on different days.:shadedshu
> 
> Anyway I going to make a montage of failed attempts at the Cr0wned (killing the witch with a single shot) achievement. Should be funny.
> 
> ...



Shotgun to the face = crownd!


----------



## Binge (Nov 28, 2008)

Left 4 Dead $19.95 on Amazon.com black friday deals.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 28, 2008)

Binge said:


> Left 4 Dead $19.95 on Amazon.com black friday deals.



Not a bad deal!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 28, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Lol now that I look at it, it looks as if its just a video playing in WMP (fullscreen). I thought it was a screenshot...but its a vid. (Picture and fax viewer has diff buttons to WMP lol, even when playing a vid)



You're right... that's exactly what happened. I recorded with fraps and took the screenshot while it was playing later.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 28, 2008)

OMG I was supposed to get behind the witch in that pic, but the subway cart thing was in my way so from saying "I got this, I got this" as soon as I realized I didn't... lets just say I panicked a little. Oh well I managed to get crowned though.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 28, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> OMG I was supposed to get behind the witch in that pic, but the subway cart thing was in my way so from saying "I got this, I got this" as soon as I realized I didn't... lets just say I panicked a little. Oh well I managed to get crowned though.



Yeah things just got ugly when you lost the confidence lol. 

In other news... I didn't even get the Akimbo Assassin achievement from the last game we played :shadedshu I think it's because I picked up the M16 by accident but I didn't use it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 28, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yeah things just got ugly when you lost the confidence lol.
> 
> In other news... I didn't even get the Akimbo Assassin achievement from the last game we played :shadedshu I think it's because I picked up the M16 by accident but I didn't use it.



Even throwing molotovs makes Akimbo Assassin fail.  Using the minigun does as well.  Picking up weps is ok though.  

BTW, we need to play sometime today again!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 28, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Even throwing molotovs makes Akimbo Assassin fail.  Using the minigun does as well.  Picking up weps is ok though.
> 
> BTW, we need to play sometime today again!



I heard molotovs are OK for Akimbo... I read that on the steam forum... honestly idk I'll have to try again. I don't know if I can play today... but we will play again sometime for sure.


----------



## Troy210 (Nov 29, 2008)

My account name is 4deuce is someone wants to add me on steam..would be fun to play with another TPU member!


----------



## Binge (Nov 29, 2008)

FRIEND!  Join us!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 29, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I heard molotovs are OK for Akimbo... I read that on the steam forum... honestly idk I'll have to try again. I don't know if I can play today... but we will play again sometime for sure.



I have akimbo assassin...  I think I might be right...  Just play on easy with the AI.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 29, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have akimbo assassin...  I think I might be right...  Just play on easy with the AI.



hmmm... I dont like playing with the AI. I'll just find a group of people who all want to try for it at the same time. 

I do believe you though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 3, 2008)

the amount of crap servers out there is sad... it takes forever to find a good one.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 3, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> the amount of crap servers out there is sad... it takes forever to find a good one.



thats why you play with friends/LAN it.

sadly the bandwidth requirements are high for a host, my 384Kb upload (approx 45KB/s real) can only manage 6 people, on a bad day only 5


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> thats why you play with friends/LAN it.
> 
> sadly the bandwidth requirements are high for a host, my 384Kb upload (approx 45KB/s real) can only manage 6 people, on a bad day only 5



well my server is 2Mbit up and it runs 8 people very well and it usually is packed. but whenever i play on another server it is almost always lagged.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 3, 2008)

I constantly need more people to play with, so my Steam ID is:

PVTCaboose1337

Add me.  I have played with both EasyRhino and Triptex so far.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats odd. They were saying that hosting servers for this game takes up a lot less then hosting servers for tf2 and cs:s.

This game is good, but does anyone know if/when they are going to add some stuff? I'm bored with it already -_- played the campaigns too many times.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 3, 2008)

Drizzt5 said:


> Thats odd. They were saying that hosting servers for this game takes up a lot less then hosting servers for tf2 and cs:s.
> 
> This game is good, but does anyone know if/when they are going to add some stuff? I'm bored with it already -_- played the campaigns too many times.



well as i said, i know my net and i cant handle many players. we end up having to play in hamachi most of the time, due to some really weird lag/disconnection bugs when playing online (tells us steam has lost connection etc)

I think they just need more maps. that'll happen eventually.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 4, 2008)

what is worse than playing with noobs?? playing with people who think they are awesome and say that you suck!


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> well as i said, i know my net and i cant handle many players. we end up having to play in hamachi most of the time, due to some really weird lag/disconnection bugs when playing online (tells us steam has lost connection etc)
> 
> I think they just need more maps. that'll happen eventually.



I just got L4D yesterday. When I am free (if you want), ill host and you can join  (Got 1mbit up here)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 5, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> I just got L4D yesterday. When I am free (if you want), ill host and you can join  (Got 1mbit up here)



pinchy, what is your steam info so i can add you as a friend?


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 5, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> pinchy, what is your steam info so i can add you as a friend?



<-- Same as my MSN email


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone playing this game with cards in Crossfire should be pleased with Catalyst 8.12 once it gets released. The 8.12 RC3 beta I'm using now have boosted my minimum FPS from the low 40s-50s to 70s-80s. I'm running the game now with all settings at the highest with 8xAA and 16xAF.


----------



## Yin (Dec 8, 2008)

wow so many of you guys play l4d,
I need more ppl to play with when i do play which is rare now...
anyways try this command in the console ,
openserverbrowser
in the main menu, makes finding decent servers a tiny little easier.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2008)

Yin said:


> wow so many of you guys play l4d,
> I need more ppl to play with when i do play which is rare now...
> anyways try this command in the console ,
> openserverbrowser
> in the main menu, makes finding decent servers a tiny little easier.



i was just LANning it with two friends  game is quite fun.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 8, 2008)

Lan must be nice with this game.... no network lag at all. No crappy servers only locally hosted goodness.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 8, 2008)

lag has been a problem. even when my connection reads the 3 green bars i still notice lag and every once in a while the screen will freeze up for a split second.


----------



## human_error (Dec 8, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I heard molotovs are OK for Akimbo... I read that on the steam forum... honestly idk I'll have to try again. I don't know if I can play today... but we will play again sometime for sure.



They are, i got my akimbo achievement from a game where i had picked up, but not used the sniper rifle, used pipe bombs (and i think i used a molatov as well), stayed well away from the mini guns though...

On a side note i'd love some liscenced maps from all the zombie films over the years, would be great DLC/free updates.

Also is anyone else getting random DC's from servers all the time?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2008)

we're lanning it because we noticed nasty net issues online. even lanning it through hamachi gave teh same ones, i dont know if its our net doing it or the games just buggy.

we mostly noticed that people would randomly drop to one red bar, particularly in certain areas/levels - the start of the 2nd demo level was a good one for it. (hospital 2 i think)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 9, 2008)

Check this out...

http://forums.l4dmaps.net/showthread.php?t=204


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 9, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Check this out...
> 
> http://forums.l4dmaps.net/showthread.php?t=204



what is he using to make these maps?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 9, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> what is he using to make these maps?



Don't know really. Hammer of course but with out the L4D SDK. He is importing the textures from the game I think manually and then using them, but don't take my word for it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 9, 2008)

I cannot wait for the Dead before Dawn mod pack.  That will be good to see some new map packs.


----------



## Terin (Dec 10, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Don't know really. Hammer of course but with out the L4D SDK. He is importing the textures from the game I think manually and then using them, but don't take my word for it.


It's possible to extract the textures using GCFScape, then put them into a game's folder, like TF2, then they will show up in Hammer. The entities then are copy and pasted, or just manually put in the values for it. We're supposed to get info on the SDK... soon, but it's kinda drifted by.

I'm having so much fun playing this game, even on my terrible Radeon x300. It's just so damn replayable. Valve is apparently planning to integrated custom movie finding in their matchmaking system, which will be awesome once the SDK comes out.


----------



## Yin (Dec 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> we're lanning it because we noticed nasty net issues online. even lanning it through hamachi gave teh same ones, i dont know if its our net doing it or the games just buggy.
> 
> we mostly noticed that people would randomly drop to one red bar, particularly in certain areas/levels - the start of the 2nd demo level was a good one for it. (hospital 2 i think)



I think it also depends on the person hosting. Obviously the host would need a decent rig to host with out lag.

I noticed this when my brother host on his laptop and his laptop isn't that bad.
I think the specs are
2.2ghz intel
2 gb ram
8600gt

I also noticed that even though my system is old
<--------------------
It can host it better than his laptop.

Does anyone know if this game supports duo or quad core?


----------



## NeoCrisis (Dec 11, 2008)

I finally got the game off ebay for $28 after shipping. Its a fun game but I dont think its worth $50 especially for just a co-op only online game. I think what makes this game more fun is the ppl you play with. If you just pug it with strangers then its meh but with ppl you know and ppl you can communicate with well makes it much better.

If anyone wants to do some vs. matches feel free to add me to your friends list Neocrisis00 <--double zeros


----------



## Yin (Dec 11, 2008)

is there a tpu group\community thing on steam we can join"?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2008)

we have an 8 player LAN starting right now, for 24 hours of Vs mode


----------



## Yin (Dec 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> we have an 8 player LAN starting right now, for 24 hours of Vs mode



which servers do you play on mussles?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2008)

Yin said:


> which servers do you play on mussles?



my ones


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 15, 2008)

i play on quick join server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 17, 2008)

ok i have a problem. today every time i go to start the game it locks up my pc. steam operates fine. so i launch the game. i see the valve screen and the music. then i see the opening movie and everything appears normal. then as soon as it jumps to the main menu it locks up. the entire PC is frozen. i uninstalled the game. i updated my nvidia drivers. then i reinstalled the game. same thing!! i thought maybe i have gpu issues. but i just finished a 30 minute session of company of heroes on high res settings! any thoughts?


----------



## Binge (Dec 17, 2008)

I've had video games crash because of sound card issues.  I hope that bit of info helps.  Good luck Rhino!  I hope to play with you again some time.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 17, 2008)

so weird cause i was playing it today fine. and now all of a sudden it just freezes up. there have been no changes to my system! and i can play other games without a problem.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 17, 2008)

all i want for christmas is left 4 dead!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 17, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> all i want for christmas is left 4 dead!



But i wont be left alive so i can celebrate christmas.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 17, 2008)

been reading through this and from what u guys have said this game seems mint. But then again that what every one said about battlefield 2142, and the latest online quake game. Then i get them and the online gameing is crap. Id like a multiplayer game where its more scenario based or it feels like your playing on the campaign mode. Is this game more scenario feel to it or is like evry other online game?


----------



## MainframeTM (Dec 17, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> been reading through this and from what u guys have said this game seems mint. But then again that what every one said about battlefield 2142, and the latest online quake game. Then i get them and the online gameing is crap. Id like a multiplayer game where its more scenario based or it feels like your playing on the campaign mode. Is this game more scenario feel to it or is like evry other online game?



the game has a more scenario feel. the worst part about it is when your with someone or a team that runs off and leaves you behind. the game is based on working together & caters to that. I think you will like it.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 17, 2008)

kwl its just ive only played batlefielf 2142 and the latest quake game and they were enough to put me off multiplayer games for life


----------



## MainframeTM (Dec 17, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> kwl its just ive only played batlefielf 2142 and the latest quake game and they were enough to put me off multiplayer games for life



I've played mostly hl mod online games...cs..dod..l4d..dm. It seems these types have a pretty good community compared to most other online games I've been in or seen. my 2 cents @ least


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 17, 2008)

The online mode is like playing the single player with your friends.. Because the SP is the same thing lol Anyways its fun.. Haven't been able to play because of finals tho.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 19, 2008)

Fun little game! At 1920x1200, 8xmsaa, af at full ect I'm staying well over 100fps.  Just can't figure out how or if it does saves.  Doesn't seem to,  oh well.  Guess I'll have to try this on a server sooner or later....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 22, 2008)

this game is starting to become fail. lots of people now bail after their first death. so then everyone leaves.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 22, 2008)

That's a bummer, I still am enjoying the hell out of it...but I host a private dedicated server for my clan...we usually have at least 4-8 guys with L4D on, so we just scrim against eachother or we do a couple of campaigns and what-not. Looking forward to seeing some DLC for this game. Definately suits the bill when we get tired of FC2 online.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 22, 2008)

Kursah said:


> That's a bummer, I still am enjoying the hell out of it...but I host a private dedicated server for my clan...we usually have at least 4-8 guys with L4D on, so we just scrim against eachother or we do a couple of campaigns and what-not. Looking forward to seeing some DLC for this game. Definately suits the bill when we get tired of FC2 online.



how big is your clan? i am thinking i need to join one if i actually want to play it and have fun.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 22, 2008)

We're at about 16 members or so...we have been talking about getting more members, but we're re-working the website and forums atm, so until that's completed we're sticking with who is still active. But when we open up positions, I'll give ya a shout if you're interested!

Like any FPS game I've played online in recent years, playing with clans and against other clans is a different level of fun and is so much more consistent in good gaming that going solo online just isn't worth the hassle and "what-if's". Sure you can still have a great time, but damn it's so much more fun with a few friends!

I'll post up the website once we get it reworked...kind of a mess atm lol.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 22, 2008)

I started playing with my 360 controller to make the game more interesting and challenging. Where L4D kills other "Games 4 Windows" is the ability to configure the controller to suite your needs. Most other games have the controller config locked to whatever the devs felt was appropriate.


----------



## airways92 (Dec 22, 2008)

game bought in the first day it came out


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 22, 2008)

New glitch in Left 4 Dead by Valve.

You can melee the Gatling Gun thus "Charging" it up as many times as you like, increasing the Charge to no limit and upon jumping on top of the Gun it will launch you in the direction it is facing. The more you charged it via melee the further the distance it will launch you.

Go head, try it!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 22, 2008)

That could be useful at the end of No Mercy when you need to get to the choppa.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 22, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> That could be useful at the end of No Mercy when you need to get to the choppa.



Its acutely useful in many other ways but yes that too.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 23, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> New glitch in Left 4 Dead by Valve.
> 
> You can melee the Gatling Gun thus "Charging" it up as many times as you like, increasing the Charge to no limit and upon jumping on top of the Gun it will launch you in the direction it is facing. The more you charged it via melee the further the distance it will launch you.
> 
> Go head, try it!



that is one hell of a glitch.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 23, 2008)

shadowfold and i were messing around with the glitch. it is hilarious.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 23, 2008)

From my POV


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2008)

sounds hilarious. i'll try it soon, about to coop with my brother and cousin.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 23, 2008)

I got a video uploading to youtube but its taking forever.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 23, 2008)

Wouldn't you take falling damage from that?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 23, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Wouldn't you take falling damage from that?



yea  pretty much every time the person died or became crippled.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 23, 2008)

The video.. Had to make it smaller because youtube wouldn't upload it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pk3U64KFo8


----------



## ChromeDome (Dec 26, 2008)

minigun  fail :'(


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 27, 2008)

God, finally was able to get this game today!!!!! 
Steam has it on sale this weekend only! 25% off

Downloading it still LOL, should be done in about 15<20 minutes...............Damn, can't wait!
Been wanting this game forever..............Well ok, for a few weeks anyhow 

Also downloading the dedicated server on my dual cpu game server............Once I get it set up, I will put the info in a post for all of the TPU members!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok I just got this game and its F'ing amazing! My Steam ID is TheMailMan78. If I'm online send me an invite and Ill join ASAP!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 28, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok I just got this game and its F'ing amazing! My Steam ID is TheMailMan78. If I'm online send me an invite and Ill join ASAP!



Added you to my friends list Mailman!!! You will have to respond of course


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 28, 2008)

might get it once my system is running


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 29, 2008)

Win.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 29, 2008)

I see this getting removed ^^^^


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 29, 2008)

how in the hell did someone make that...and why?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> how in the hell did someone make that...and why?



I'm guessing "Gary's Mod" and why do people look at "Hentia"? Ill never understand why. I can only imagen what must be going through thier minds.

Fap,fap,fap,fap,fap,fap,fap Oh man that ALMOST looks real! Fap,fap,fap,fap,fap,fap,fap Take the tentical you purple headed school girl Fap,fap,fap,fap,fap,fap,fap OMG THE COLORS ARE SO WONDERFLY DONE.......BURST!



ShadowFold said:


> The video.. Had to make it smaller because youtube wouldn't upload it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pk3U64KFo8



Thats not as cool as the "Boomer Dance"!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2n9nRkahxg&NR=1


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 29, 2008)

I did some videos.. Mind the lag, I have been playing on a Pentium 4 lol

Wall of Burning Witches
Not sure, but its funny
Stupid Witch


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 29, 2008)

what made that boomer dance even funnyer was i was listening to some dub- reggae and it fit perfectly in time hahahaha


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 29, 2008)

l4d needs more weapons and maps


----------



## Binge (Dec 29, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> l4d needs more weapons and maps



play expert public matches... you'll be saying the same thing but you'll be a lot more impressed with the difficulty.


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 29, 2008)

in what weapons or maps?


----------



## Binge (Dec 29, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> in what weapons or maps?



Yes, the maps will seem longer and 2nd tier weapons will seem a LOT better.


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 29, 2008)

no its the collection of weapons is very small
i would like to get an ak47 or a differend pistol every one seems running around with a colt ,45


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree there.. They needed a way to choose your weapon and customize the hell out of it. Like be able to put like a bunch of attachments on it and paint it. If I was in a zombie apocalypse I would want a kick ass arsenal with bad ass looking guns. I would personally get a M4A1 sopmod with a drum mag, front grip, two halogen flashlights, and a desert eagle with a red laser.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> no its the collection of weapons is very small
> i would like to get an ak47 or a differend pistol every one seems running around with a colt ,45



And what the hell is wrong with an M1911? If/when the zombie apocalypse happens I wouldn't have anything else as a side arm. If you say Luger I swear Ill scream for your banishment from TPU!


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 29, 2008)

what i want is somthing like a glock with burst mode, usp, a Five-seveN or a desert eagle, 
for aussault riffels
G36, Aug, Famas, Ak47, ak74, Mx8, mp5, 
bolt action rifel, 
a large collection like in cs source
ps i hate luger
i prefer walter p38


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 29, 2008)

You would think a AK would be the best for a zombie attack but they aren't very accurate at distances.. You never know when you might want to start picking 'em off from afar. Another awesome one would be some explosives.. I'm thinking a couple thousand HE grenades.


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 29, 2008)

yea i want dual five seven pistol got 20 rounds each and is also armour piercing


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 29, 2008)

weapon mods are a good idea so long as they also allow for zombie mods. it would be unfair in versus mode if the humans have super mod weapons and the zombies dont have some sort of equalizer.

also, has anyone heard anything about valve adding more levels and stuff yet? ive been playing this game almost every day since it came out and am ready for addons!


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't think valve will do much with the game honestly. The only game they really added a lot of things too is TF2. They like to leave it up to the community to add things :shadedshu, lazy bastards.


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 29, 2008)

is the sdk released?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> weapon mods are a good idea so long as they also allow for zombie mods. it would be unfair in versus mode if the humans have super mod weapons and the zombies dont have some sort of equalizer.
> 
> also, has anyone heard anything about valve adding more levels and stuff yet? ive been playing this game almost every day since it came out and am ready for addons!



Ask and you shall receive! Left 4 Dead DLC. Soon we will have something. With Valve I'm sure it will be awesome!



> Valve Teases Left 4 Dead DLC Reveal Soon, Simultaneous Xbox 360 Release
> 
> Solid details on the first batch of Left 4 Dead downloadable content should be out "shortly," according to Valve writer Chet Faliszek. But, in true Valve tradition, it appears the announcement has already been postponed, as it was expected "before Christmas."
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh.. Well that article says they would say what it is before xmas. No news, and its almost 2009..


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 30, 2008)

whats a dlc


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 30, 2008)

just getting versus mode for the other 2 scenarios will be awesome.


----------



## Binge (Dec 30, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> just getting versus mode for the other 2 scenarios will be awesome.



+1  Remember the Ninja???


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> whats a dlc



DLC = Downloadable Content.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 30, 2008)

Binge said:


> +1  Remember the Ninja???



that guy was a douche.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> that guy was a douche.



What the hell are yall talking about?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 30, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What the hell are yall talking about?



some douche we played L4D with online. he was your typical 16 year old kid who insists on yelling at everyone when things start to go wrong.


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 30, 2008)

i do that to  only when i am playing at expert


----------



## apheX? (Dec 30, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> some douche we played L4D with online. he was your typical 16 year old kid who insists on yelling at everyone when things start to go wrong.



hahahahaha rofl! im quoting that lool love it


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Binge (Dec 31, 2008)

Morgoth, you never cease to amaze me


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 31, 2008)

i want an expension pack and quik


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 31, 2008)

w00t, im downloading it now!


----------



## D007 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am Bishop77..

If you are a teamplayer..
A person who does not run ahead and try to get all the kills..
A person who uses in game voice chat.
A person who is not a jerkoff.
Please feel free to add me. ...

Seriously though.. don't add me if your a rambo..
you won't like me for long..lol..


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 1, 2009)

cant find you on steam..


----------



## D007 (Jan 1, 2009)

strange ill log on now..
My steam account main name is D007..
Maybe that's why.
I'm not use to the whole adding people thing yet XD..
My bad.


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 1, 2009)

feel free to add me 
Morgoth 1€ ≠ 1$


----------



## D007 (Jan 1, 2009)

cool deal. will do ^^

Edit: found ya.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 4, 2009)

anyone else experiencing major server problems over the past 3 days? i havnt been on a solid server since dec 30th. not sure what the problem is but everyone i play with says the same thing. they are all laggy and usually drop the connection.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

Guess I didn't miss much eh? My steam account got stolen so I haven't been able to play  I'm about to call valve because they have yet to respond! Made a report on Tuesday!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Guess I didn't miss much eh? My steam account got stolen so I haven't been able to play  I'm about to call valve because they have yet to respond! Made a report on Tuesday!



Sorry to say, but ur account is gone for good...  Valve really does not care about those issues cause they want you to buy more games...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Guess I didn't miss much eh? My steam account got stolen so I haven't been able to play  I'm about to call valve because they have yet to respond! Made a report on Tuesday!



how did somebody steal your steam account?


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 4, 2009)

probaly a key logger?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 5, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Sorry to say, but ur account is gone for good...  Valve really does not care about those issues cause they want you to buy more games...



Well my account got Jacked once as well, but Valve took care of it rather quickly and I got my account back with all my games.

As long as the person who steals your account doesn't hack and get you banned you will be ok, but if he gets banned and you get your account back banned than you are shit out of luck my friend.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 5, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well my account got Jacked once as well, but Valve took care of it rather quickly and I got my account back with all my games.
> 
> As long as the person who steals your account doesn't hack and get you banned you will be ok, but if he gets banned and you get your account back banned than you are shit out of luck my friend.



Alright good luck with that.  I know the people on the other side of the ring who actually take the accounts...  clever guys, make a good profit selling them.  Usually they pull out ahead (by a few hundred dollars a week!  )


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 5, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Alright good luck with that.  I know the people on the other side of the ring who actually take the accounts...  clever guys, make a good profit selling them.  Usually they pull out ahead (by a few hundred dollars a week!  )



being illegal makes money, i use to pirate...i know.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 5, 2009)

but how does someone steal a steam account? what should i look for? it seems like you would have to be a moron to have your account stolen.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 5, 2009)

idk my password doesn't work. My recovery question is reset and so is my email. My friends still have me on their lists and I haven't been on in awhile. Idk what the hell they were thinking.


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 5, 2009)

theres many ways to hack an account, i found 3 different ways to steal CD key codes for adobe products...hacking is a big world.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 5, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Alright good luck with that.  I know the people on the other side of the ring who actually take the accounts...  clever guys, make a good profit selling them.  Usually they pull out ahead (by a few hundred dollars a week!  )



What do you mean good luck with that? I got my account back a long time ago lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 5, 2009)

the only way someone could hack your steam account if you are careful is if they guess your lame password or something.


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 5, 2009)

Ordered last Thursday, should be here today....

With my new set of Logitech X-540's !!

:Cheers:


----------



## johnspack (Jan 5, 2009)

Got tired of the weird freezing,  turned off threaded optimization in my driver,  game runs perfect!  Why would they make a game in this day and age that only runs proper on a single core?  Oh well...  hope there's a patch for this soon.
Edit: nope, still does it,  wins the most frustrating game of the year award for me!  I'll have to try that console setting if I can find the thread...
Ok, found it, mat_queue_mode 0,  jeez, finally runs smooth,  why so much work to make a game run?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 5, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Got tired of the weird freezing,  turned off threaded optimization in my driver,  game runs perfect!  Why would they make a game in this day and age that only runs proper on a single core?  Oh well...  hope there's a patch for this soon.
> Edit: nope, still does it,  wins the most frustrating game of the year award for me!  I'll have to try that console setting if I can find the thread...
> Ok, found it, mat_queue_mode 0,  jeez, finally runs smooth,  why so much work to make a game run?



Dang man. It runs smooth for me on two different multi core rigs that I have. One Dual Core the other Quad Core.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 5, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Got tired of the weird freezing,  turned off threaded optimization in my driver,  game runs perfect!  Why would they make a game in this day and age that only runs proper on a single core?  Oh well...  hope there's a patch for this soon.
> Edit: nope, still does it,  wins the most frustrating game of the year award for me!  I'll have to try that console setting if I can find the thread...
> Ok, found it, mat_queue_mode 0,  jeez, finally runs smooth,  why so much work to make a game run?



which freezing problem? mine freezes every 120 seconds or so for approx .25 seconds. it is highly annoying.


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 5, 2009)

Was hoping it would arrive today. No luck - I've got tommorow off, Hoping it'll be here by then.


----------



## airways92 (Jan 5, 2009)

mine freezes sometimes too.. people say is because of the lag but when i got 3 bars of signal, still freezes. I have to run it in window mode, just in case it crashes.. pure BS


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 5, 2009)

Dang I guess I'm luck with the freezing issue than.


----------



## Tyr.1358 (Jan 5, 2009)

I would love to play my copy of Left 4 Dead, but steam won't install it


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 6, 2009)

airways92 said:


> mine freezes sometimes too.. people say is because of the lag but when i got 3 bars of signal, still freezes. I have to run it in window mode, just in case it crashes.. pure BS



Try entering this into the console or rolling back to earlier drivers.  There is a problem with threaded optimization and nvidia's latest drivers that causes stuttering/freezing/crashing in Left 4 Dead.


```
mat_queue_mode 0
```


----------



## D007 (Jan 6, 2009)

I just got back on left for dead..
had to beat Mass effect like 3 times..lol..

I found this helpful tidbit online I thought might help some people.
Helped me..
L4D was causing weird controller issues so I looked into it..
messed with the settings using this link:

http://revvergoodies.blogspot.com/2008/11/play-left-4-dead-split-screen-with-ps3.html

and wala.. I can now use my ps3 controller without even using pinnacle profiler.
and the ps3 works 100%..
no weird, locked in buttons that refuse to change.
Everything does what i want it to do.

Worth looking into for those of you who use the ps3 controller or want to.
I ended up deleting every single preset in my c/program files/steam/steam apps/common/left for dead/left for dead/cfg.. file.
anything that said 360 on it got the boot, including presets and default cfg.
as well as the plain old config file.

the xbox 360 controller file is the one you edit..
anyway it works..
cheers.


----------



## airways92 (Jan 6, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> Try entering this into the console or rolling back to earlier drivers.  There is a problem with threaded optimization and nvidia's latest drivers that causes stuttering/freezing/crashing in Left 4 Dead.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Ill try that Polaris, ill let you know if it works..


----------



## johnspack (Jan 9, 2009)

I just tried it on the new 181.20 whql driver,  it finally runs perfect!  Zero freezes,  lockups ect,  just runs perfect!  Try the new driver nvidia users!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 9, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I just tried it on the new 181.20 whql driver,  it finally runs perfect!  Zero freezes,  lockups ect,  just runs perfect!  Try the new driver nvidia users!



gonna give it a go!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay,  have to eat my words here,  but darn thing is still freezing up.  Jeez I like this game but it's sure hard to play....  where are the friggin patches?
Edit: may have jumped the gun a bit,  I was folding at the same time,  stopped it,  and game is running fine again!  ooops.....  the driver works!
Yes,  I was right the first time,  181.20 fixes it.  Now time for some multiplayer action!!


----------



## RevengE (Jan 9, 2009)

L4D is awesome I just got
It the other day..graphics are good gameplay never gets boring and I love how they change up re A.I so it's never the same!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 10, 2009)

how to call console mode in L4D because when i press (`) key it doesnt appear?and i want that classic server list menu.


----------



## Binge (Jan 10, 2009)

So you want to spam vocalize commands? Here are as many of the console commands that I could find. Bind it to a key by typing- bind x "vocalize Player...." in the console



vocalize PlayerAlertGiveItem

vocalize PlayerAreaClear

vocalize PlayerAskReady

vocalize PlayerChoke

vocalize PlayerCoverMe

vocalize PlayerDeath

vocalize PlayerFollowMe

vocalize PlayerFriendlyFire

vocalize PlayerHealing

vocalize PlayerHealingOther

vocalize PlayerHelp

vocalize PlayerHurrah

vocalize PlayerHurryUp

vocalize PlayerImWithYou

vocalize PlayerIncapacitated

vocalize PlayerIncoming

vocalize PlayerKillThatLight

vocalize PlayerLaugh

vocalize PlayerLeadOn

vocalize PlayerLedgeHangEnd

vocalize PlayerLedgeHangMiddle

vocalize PlayerLedgeHangStart

vocalize PlayerLedgeSave

vocalize PlayerLedgeSaveCritical

vocalize PlayerLookOut

vocalize PlayerMoveOn

vocalize PlayerNegative

vocalize PlayerNiceJob

vocalize PlayerNiceShot

vocalize PlayerNo

vocalize PlayerReviveFriend

vocalize PlayerSorry

vocalize PlayerSpotAmmo

vocalize PlayerSpotFirstAid

vocalize PlayerSpotGrenade

vocalize PlayerSpotPill

vocalize PlayerStayTogether

vocalize PlayerTaunt

vocalize PlayerThanks

vocalize PlayerVomitInFace

vocalize PlayerWaitHere

vocalize PlayerWarnBoomer

vocalize PlayerWarnCareful

vocalize PlayerWarnHunter

vocalize PlayerWarnSmoker

vocalize PlayerWarnTank

vocalize PlayerWarnWitch

vocalize PlayerWatchOutBehind

vocalize PlayerYes

vocalize PlayerYouAreWelcome

vocalize smartlook 

ex. in console: bind k "vocalize PlayerYouAreWelcome"


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> So you want to spam vocalize commands? Here are as many of the console commands that I could find. Bind it to a key by typing- bind x "vocalize Player...." in the console



now i can be annoying like all the other noobs!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 10, 2009)

Vocalize die on Zoey is CLASSIC.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Vocalize die on Zoey is CLASSIC.



you mean vocalize playerdeath when you have zoey! it is hilarious and people get so pissed.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 11, 2009)

new nvidia drivers did not fix the freezing issue. i just had a gpu lockup. wtf!


----------



## D007 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ahh maybe I can help..
for one..
this is just something I always do..
disable V-sync.
but that's not the main problem with LFD..
the main problem is multi core rendering..
turn it off..
it does not work at all and it will make you crash..
one more thing..
never.. ever.. talk in the lobby on voice..
it will very likely crash you..
the lobby voice is different than the in game voice which works fine..

disable multi core rendering and do not talk on voice in the main lobby..

I generally recommend going to: start /run/ 
then type dxdiag..
then go to sound 1 and 2. and make them both basic.
you won't notice the difference.
and the more power you keep for the game.. the better.

181.20 destroys my overscan compensation on my 50" tv..
I can't use it..
thanks again nvidia.

Oh if you have a mic and use voice in game.. 
feel free to add me..
but please understand.. 
I'm an older guy..
I don't play well with kids.
So if you want to team up and play a game with some solid teamwork and no kill mongering, feel free to dd me..
D007 on steam.
Bishop in game.
only good mannered and honorable people need apply..lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 11, 2009)

D007 said:


> Ahh maybe I can help..
> for one..
> this is just something I always do..
> disable V-sync.
> ...



thanks i will give that a try. and i also only like to play with older people. i am older myself.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 11, 2009)

Well I still don't have my steam account. Hoping Valve will respond to my ticket soon.. Probably gonna buy hard copy stuff from now on. I don't want to have to deal with their abysmal support anymore.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Well I still don't have my steam account. Hoping Valve will respond to my ticket soon.. Probably gonna buy hard copy stuff from now on. I don't want to have to deal with their abysmal support anymore.



that blows. wish you could join us fraging noobs!


----------



## D007 (Jan 12, 2009)

Lol, always good fragging noobs..
and noob zombies.. XD..
holler at me anytime Rhino ^^..

I'm more of a "watch your back" kind of player..
I don't end with the highest kills..
I end with the most team members protected ..
and The most damage taken..lol..


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Shadow, you do realise that you'd still have to register it over steam for valve stuff right?


----------



## chris89 (Jan 12, 2009)

But easier to claim it's yours as you take photo of Case/ CD Key.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 12, 2009)

Well 10 days later they reset my password.. That's too long..


----------



## D007 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yea I just started this buy online stuff and it has not been very fun.

It said "pay here and in "just a few moments" you'll be playing..
so there I was thinking. "cool, np, I'll be playing in no time..
like 10 hours later..lol.. yay I have my games..

then immediately after I finished getting it and setting up my controls..
I had a catastrophic failure on the pc, because the nforce 15.23 storage drivers overwrote my raid drivers.

so I had to re-downloaded all of it again after I reinstalled everything.
it was crysis, 
warhead, 
and wars.

I'm getting discs from now on.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2009)

D007: steam has the option to backup the games to discs. You should try that next time.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 13, 2009)

The game gets boring after 15 minutes. I uninstalled.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 13, 2009)

J-Man said:


> The game gets boring after 15 minutes. I uninstalled.



So either A) you should try to make wiser purchase decisions because that would be a wasted of money or B) you obviously got an illegal version and realized single player on a miltiplayer oriented game was not that much fun. 

Im leaning towards B) for this one.


----------



## MainframeTM (Jan 13, 2009)

older player looking for groups..find me under the handle F.R.0.T Nixon for some zombie killing good times. I'm more of a defensive player..end up with high kills most of the time & around a 30%+ish (@ times 40%+) accuracy. currently trying my hand @ expert.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 13, 2009)

What are the best NV vista drivers for this game? I would hate for it to lock up a lot..


----------



## Binge (Jan 13, 2009)

I've had no problems with anything from the 180.48s up to 181s


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 13, 2009)

Which ones add that occolision stuff? Is that good for L4D?


----------



## Binge (Jan 13, 2009)

185s, the ones that add AO are in alpha right now.  they WILL mess up your system guaranteed.  If not sooner then later.  I have a set of drivers that will not clean up no matter what I do now.  I'll need to reformat.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 13, 2009)

Alright thanks. I will try the 180.84's when I get my card tomorrow.


----------



## D007 (Jan 13, 2009)

Binge said:


> 185s, the ones that add AO are in alpha right now.  they WILL mess up your system guaranteed.  If not sooner then later.  I have a set of drivers that will not clean up no matter what I do now.  I'll need to reformat.



did you go into safe mode with driver sweeper and try to remove them?
make sure you go into safe mode before using it..
But I had the exact same thing happen to me..
the drivers warped and screwed my system up so bad i ended up reformatting.

make sure you guys don't have multi core rendering enabled in L4D.
it causes issues..
and talking in the lobby is a nono..
it has issues that will crash you in a heartbeat.
in game voice seems perfect though.


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 14, 2009)

is there some magical way to connect to the server you want to connect to and not use the stupid automatic server join thingy?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 14, 2009)

open the console and type "connect ip.ip.ip.iport"  example connect "192.168.1.110:3389"

I think it is more or less the command. you can also enter "openserverborwser" to see a list of active server and game types used.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 14, 2009)

Or you could type "openserverbrowser" in console to bring up a list of all the servers.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 14, 2009)

there is a way of actually integrating a Server Browser menu rubric into the main menu, you edit the MainMenu.res file. i'll dig it up from somewhere:

Go to
C:\Program Files\Steam\SteamApps\common\left 4 dead\left4dead\resource\UI\L4D360UI

Open mainmenu.res with notepad.

Look for.....



```
// Single player
"BtnPlaySolo"
{
"ControlName" "L4D360HybridButton"
"fieldName" "BtnPlaySolo"
"xpos" "100"
"ypos" "150"
"wide" "180" [$X360]
"wide" "180" [$WIN32]
"tall" "20" [$X360]
"tall" "15" [$WIN32]
"autoResize" "1"
"pinCorner" "0"
"visible" "1"
"enabled" "1"
"tabPosition" "0"
"navUp" "BtnVersus"
"navDown" "BtnStatsAndAchievements"
"labelText" "#L4D360UI_MainMenu_PlaySolo"
"tooltiptext" "#L4D360UI_MainMenu_PlaySolo_Tip"
"disabled_tooltiptext" "#L4D360UI_MainMenu_PlaySolo_Tip_Disabled"
"style" "MainMenuButton"
"command" "SoloPlay"
"ActivationType" "1"
"FocusDisabledBorderSize" "1"
}
```


DIRECTLY UNDER THIS, copy + paste the following....



```
// Server Browser
"BtnOpenServer"
{
"ControlName" "L4D360HybridButton"
"fieldName" "BtnOpenServer"
"xpos" "100"
"ypos" "175" [$X360]
"ypos" "165" [$WIN32]
"wide" "180" [$X360]
"wide" "180" [$WIN32]
"tall" "20" [$X360]
"tall" "15" [$WIN32]
"autoResize" "1"
"pinCorner" "0"
"visible" "1"
"enabled" "1"
"tabPosition" "0"
"navUp" "BtnPlaySolo"
"navDown" "BtnStatsAndAchievements"
"labelText" "OPEN SERVER BROWSER"
"tooltiptext" "Look for a server using the server list."
"style" "MainMenuButton"
"command" "OpenServerBrowser"
"ActivationType" "1"
"FocusDisabledBorderSize" "1"
}
```

Update: i've attached a zip of the mainmenu file, just extract and put it in the location detailed above. make a backup of the original file first. i'm assuming no responsiblity if it goes wrong or screws your game up. use at own risk. although it DOES work for me.


----------



## human_error (Jan 15, 2009)

left 4 dead patch has just been released http://store.steampowered.com/news/2162/

General

    * Fixed Survivors being able to climb surfaces marked for versus infected only
    * Fixed a class of SurvivorBot bugs dealing with rescuing downed players
    * Players can no longer grab ladders while flying through the air after a Tank punch
    * Shooting near a car with an alarm that has already fired the alarm will no longer make chirping noises
    * Improved loading time
    * Fixed mini-gun physics exploit
    * Fixed propane tanks (and other physics objects) causing players to fall through elevators
    * Fixed rare achievement bug issues
    * Fixed several map exploits
    * Fixed various match making issues
    * Fixed NAT traversal issues


Versus Changes

    * Added HUD elements to show status of other infected players
    * Changed color of infected player name in chat to red
    * Fixed exploit where players could spawn infected bots
    * Fixed instance where a Survivor changing to the infected team would be attacked by infected bots
    * Normalized special infected melee damage
    * Made the following client commands cheat protected: "Kill" and "explode"
    * Fixed exploit where infected players could run away and teleport back to gain health
    * Players can only change teams once per map
    * Players can't change teams while other players are still loading
    * Tank spawns at the same % through the map for both teams in versus mode
    * Made the Tank and Witch spawn directly on the escape route
    * Increased chance of getting the Tank or Witch
    * Fixed team swap issue


Hunter

    * Easier to pounce a Survivor who is meleeing
    * Increased Minimum damage a Hunter pounce does


Smoker

    * Fixed Smoker tongue tolerance
    * Smoker now has to be killed or the tongue destroyed for the tongue to break
    * Survivor's cannot bash someone off the tongue until the Survivor being pulled is paralyzed or hanging
    * Tongue attacks that fail to paralyze or hang a Survivor will use the shorter ability delay timer
    * Fixed cases where the ability timer was not using the correct time
    * Fixed case where you could point at a Survivor but not register a tongue hit
    * Fixed Smoker tongue not targeting and landing properly through PZ ghosts
    * Smoker tongue does damage every second while dragging paralyzed Survivors


Tank

    * Bashable objects now appear with a red glow
    * Tanks hitting a car with an alarm disables the alarm permanently
    * Tank frustration timer is only reset by hitting Survivors with rocks or fists
    * Reduced autoshotgun damage against Tanks


Witch

    * Witch spawns at the same % through the map for both teams
    * Avoids spawning within a certain % of the tank
    * Fixed an exploit where the Witch could be woken up and tricked into attacking Survivors


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2009)

Yay Patch!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 15, 2009)

Playin now..


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jan 15, 2009)

if anyone wants to add me User Name: *WHO AM I?*


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 15, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> if anyone wants to add me User Name: *WHO AM I?*



Won't let me add you? Can't find you.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2009)

* Reduced autoshotgun damage against Tanks

THANK YOU GOD.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jan 15, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Won't let me add you? Can't find you.


sorry, try *Joiceqqe*


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2009)

My game crashes instantly when I click on the exe. Steam says its loading and then it says "this program as stopped responding".. I want to play really bad


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> My game crashes instantly when I click on the exe. Steam says its loading and then it says "this program as stopped responding".. I want to play really bad



I guess you got a new card... do your other games still work?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea everything else is good


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 15, 2009)

I think you have to reinstall.. but first I would try playing with the compatibility options just to see if you can trick it into working. 

Are you using a shortcut or launching it from Steam's game menu?


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 15, 2009)

Great game - I love it. Anyone fancy a game, Add me to steam: Wasley_26 

:Toast:


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2009)

I did reinstall it, a few times actually. I tried launching it from a few things. I'm gonna install Vista tonight...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 15, 2009)

Did you clean the registry between installs?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2009)

I deleted clientregistry.blob, idk what you mean by registry tho.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 15, 2009)

Your Windows system registry.... that catalogs all settings, hardware, and software for your entire PC. 

I use CCleaner to clean the registry when I have problems with a program that stopped working or didnt install properly. 

Cleaning the registry of invalid entries after removing a program will make it appear at though the program never existed  <--- making Left 4 Dead work again (hopefully)

Worth a try instead of reinstalling Vista for on game.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2009)

No win7 is starting to piss me off. I hate how it hangs when you start moving things around and a couple of my other games don't work as well.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> No win7 is starting to piss me off. I hate how it hangs when you start moving things around and a couple of my other games don't work as well.



Oh... shit ok, Yeah I get it. 

Your specs still say Vista I didnt know you were using 7.  Still though, *IF* that was the only issue then I'd still clean the registry.


----------



## Azazel (Jan 15, 2009)

i love this game 130 hours and counting


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty cool LD4 tribute video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkSJ-KXHGG4&feature=channel_page


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 16, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Pretty cool LD4 tribute video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkSJ-KXHGG4&feature=channel_page



this made my LOL


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 16, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> this made my LOL



It was made by a girl  in case you couldnt tell. 

It made me remember how much potential this game has for a real story line.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 16, 2009)

i actually quite liked it. i think the music made it more intense for me.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 19, 2009)

I really enjoy Left 4 Dead as a single player (Expert Mode) and as a MP. But I have to admit many online players take it way too personal and eventually go nuts. It's a game people lol


----------



## Mr.Amateur (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm currently avoiding left 4 dead until the next update (mall FTW).  Too many failed attempts at completing any campaign on expert are making me un-love left for dead


----------



## Binge (Jan 19, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> this made my LOL



I would have LOLed if it was not so terrible.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 19, 2009)

That song was starting to piss me off


----------



## Super XP (Jan 19, 2009)

Mr.Amateur said:


> I'm currently avoiding left 4 dead until the next update (mall FTW).  Too many failed attempts at completing any campaign on expert are making me un-love left for dead


I only had a problem with the demo version. It would always crash to the Windows screen and sometimes it would just freeze or re-start. I even had it try to un-install itself for some reason?

I like the game, but I really hate when I am playing the MP online with others it always seems there are a dump load of Hunters all over the place. I think people are cracking the game with some cheats or something. Not all the time, but just enough to piss you off.

Anybody have a campain looking for a shotgun zombie headshot pro 
Wasley_26 you're on.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 19, 2009)

ahh yes, the Mall and the Winchester Pub campaigns, can't wait for those. completing Expert campaigns are hard if the other players don't co-operate and of course mics are a must really.  been playing Versus a lot and it's taking some getting used to. especially the long Infected re-spawn times. i can relate to having too many Hunters seemingly all over the place as well


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Did I see a winchester pub campaign, MUST HAVE LINK!


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 19, 2009)

my only source of info is from page 44 of the February issue of UK PCZone magazine. isn't the Winchester Pub from Shaun of the Dead? Come to think of it, doesn't Louis look like Shaun with his shirt and tie combo? hmmm?


----------



## Super XP (Jan 19, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> ahh yes, the Mall and the Winchester Pub campaigns, can't wait for those. completing Expert campaigns are hard if the other players don't co-operate and of course mics are a must really.  been playing Versus a lot and it's taking some getting used to. especially the long Infected re-spawn times. i can relate to having too many Hunters seemingly all over the place as well


The good thing about playing Left 4 Dead in MP is each individual brings there personal experience into play. What I really hate is when somebody tells you what to do constantly then you eventually get killed or something or we all lose the game, then they blame you. 

Each person should bring there experience into play and work from there IMO.

Personally I think I am quite good in Expert Mode in single player and that is probably because the AI just follows my lead I assume. 

If you are being attacked by zombies all over the place, IMO the best technique for attack is to create a square style attacking position so that each player looks after there front and there fighting partners left side.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 19, 2009)

By the way, when is Valve going to release a patch for a nice powerful Double Barrel Shotgun? We need the ability to at least take out 5 to 10 zombies with one shot but at the expence of having it re-load slower


----------



## D007 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mr.Amateur said:


> I'm currently avoiding left 4 dead until the next update (mall FTW).  Too many failed attempts at completing any campaign on expert are making me un-love left for dead



gotta find the right people..

and a lot of people I know who play expert... shouldn't..lol..
they just aren't good enough..
they can't figure out how to "NOT" shoot their teammates in the back of the head.
they can't figure out how to play like a a team and not go off into a solo rambo mission.

rule of thumb.. if you can't finish a mission with less than 15 friendly fire incidents (and thats being nice).. don't play expert..
if you can't stay with your team.. don't play expert..
if you can't remember to get into a corner or into a room for EVERY swarm.. don't play expert..
if you always need to kill the witch and cause your team to watch you die... don't play expert..
if your one of those guys who always has to have the shotgun to show off your e-peen and you can't seem to not shoot your team mates.. 
definitely don't play expert.. you one hit kill with that thing.
Last but not least..If you don't have a dang mic.. stay the hell out of expert..lol..

to many people play expert who.. sorry to say it like this..
need to learn their place...lol..

they just are not good enough.. but swear they are..
expert is an entirely different animal than any other difficulty setting..
I feel there should be a level between advanced and expert because the jump in difficulty from advanced to expert is just to much.

I play expert because it's the only thing still challenging..
but I still like advanced to slow things down a bit.
nice to not have to worry about being killed constantly by noob team members.
you know, ones who don't know they should of stayed in normal or advanced..

I had a guy come on the other day who said..

"I never played this game before but I figure I should learn with the best"


no... no you shouldn't learn with the best and make us pay for your lack of ability..
you should start at the bottom and teach your dam self..lol..


fyi there's a mod out now for all of the maps that should of been in VS from day 1.

all of the campaign missions.

I installed it with no issues I've seen.
I played for 2 days since then in all nighters and have had no issues.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 20, 2009)

i agree with SO many of those points it's not even funny. although you're a bit soft on having less than 15 FF incidents. i'd say less than 8: i've been consistently been getting less than 5 FF incidents in all difficulties of campaign. 
a mic is a must.
i agree that Expert is an (almost) entirely different game in terms of mechanics. the standard practice for Tanks is to set it on fire then ruuuuuuuun! and let it die slowly. also meleeing when being horded/swarmed is another standard purely to avoid those FF incidences.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2009)

D007 said:


> gotta find the right people..
> 
> and a lot of people I know who play expert... shouldn't..lol..
> they just aren't good enough..
> ...



please, please link to this mod with the new maps. i have a LAN this weekend and it will be enough to convince people to play it


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 20, 2009)

D007 said:


> gotta find the right people..
> 
> *SNIP



You're right, too many people play expert and VS without knowing any basics of the game. I refuse to babysit... I vote kick.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> please, please link to this mod with the new maps. i have a LAN this weekend and it will be enough to convince people to play it



Yes please, new maps will be great, getting tired of playing the same maps over and over.




TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> You're right, too many people play expert and VS without knowing any basics of the game. I refuse to babysit... I vote kick.



Amen, if no one has a mic I just leave the game.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 20, 2009)

D007 means there's a mod that unlocks all four campaigns' vs. mode instead of the standard two.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 20, 2009)

hey if you guys wanna play l4d add me [kwa]revenge


----------



## Super XP (Jan 20, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> hey if you guys wanna play l4d add me [kwa]revenge


Nice truck you have on your Steam account.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 20, 2009)

You have great points. What do you mean don't play Expert? Are you talking about single player or MP? The only problem with playing the single game is when zombies do swarm you, I dip into a corner with my shotgun blasting away without hitting my team, but the problem is they never follow me into the corner and eventually all three of them are on the ground, so I quickly ping off all the zombies then help one of them up. Then we both help the other two up. 

The AI in the game is great I admit, but it would have been cool if they could just follow me into the corner. This is why I created a sort of box fighting position, where I look after the rear while the other three look after the front and sides. What choice do I have in single player mode. Advance is just not challenging enough for me. 

I also figured out how to kill the witch effectively, but sometimes it does go wrong in single player so I never try any foolish stunts like that in MP even though I already ran into a shit load of others which did just that disturb the witch.


D007 said:


> gotta find the right people..
> 
> and a lot of people I know who play expert... shouldn't..lol..
> they just aren't good enough..
> ...


----------



## RevengE (Jan 20, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Nice truck you have on your Steam account.



thanks man


----------



## Super XP (Jan 20, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> thanks man


No problem, I sent you a friend request if you are interested. I am just looking for some people that want to game and have fun, and not take things way too personal and nuts.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 20, 2009)

I was playing the MP last night after shovelling snow for 2 hours. My arms felt like lead pipes, but it didn't stop me from blasting away zombies.

Something weird happened to me last night after a friend invited me to play with a group of other gamers. They voted me off for some reason? We (the group) did a pretty good job as the survivors. But when it was time to be the undead, I eventually became the TANK. I knocked one guy off the roof so he is dead, and crippled another survivor and left him there so somebody else can finish him off, and the other survivors ran like the wind, I couldn't catch them.

As I was beating down on the survivors, I had one or two other players constantly babbling away trying to tell me what I should do and what I shouldn't be do. I really believe people are taking this game way too personal. Let's have fun and please don't tell somebody how to play as the TANK. It's just ridiculously stupid. Especially when I caused a dump load of damage to the survivors and eventually helped out my team. 

In the end they voted me off. So I joined another game with a different set of people with no problems at all. It’s all fun guys.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 20, 2009)

i think with a game that's so dependent on co-operation, you inevitably get the headstrong people who play it their own way and therefore try to  impose their rules for it.  personally i've always listened to what the other people say to me in-game as i've found they're right. as such i've learned how to kill a Tank on Expert and on vs. with only one casualty (if they don't listen) or none (if they do listen). 

i haven't been so unfortunate to be kicked off for disobeying the group, but often i've been kicked because i joined a friends-only (weird, i know).

i agree, don't take this game to heart, it's only a game. but we must remember people get caught up in the immersion and become game-Nazis


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 20, 2009)

The only time I get mad at people is when the tank is easily avoided by running into the safe room and they just completely disregard my advice.. I ended being the only one alive because I was the only one to get into the safe room. The tank cannot break the doors in campaign, but they can in VS.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 20, 2009)

@shadow Try and get someone to run the tank round in circles and everyone else shoot it through the door should do the trick in versus.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 20, 2009)

Great points and I agree. I happened to join a game right the middle of a blood bath battle. I had a hunter on me just as I joined. My group helped me out we fight them off as best as possible, then eventually they just kicked me off for no reason. I believe it was because they did not want strangers to join or something. But in this case I did nothing wrong.

I also listen to people’s advise all the time, I may not be perfect but I do the best I can because trying to adapt there way of playing the game is not always easy especially when you are used to playing your style.

Nevertheless we should all have fun. Groups should stick with groups so they can challenge other groups. And blind joining a random group of people should be plain fun because you learn from each other.

I tell you I got kicked off another time because I refused to kick off another player and they needed my vote.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 20, 2009)

Anybody want to join in the fun without getting all crazy let me know.
Steam ID name: Spartan Warrior


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2009)

Join this server

68.158.192.221:27015


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 20, 2009)

i swear i've seen Tanks bash down Safe Room doors in Expert mode, so nowhere is safe!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0vyVLGuvc4&feature=channel_page


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 21, 2009)

if i kept hearing that, i'd quit the game


----------



## Super XP (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't count how many times I had to quit game a game because 1 and/or 2 players consistently yell all the time.

Example:
One “GUY” kept saying “keep up with me or I will leave you behind”. And I told him we all need each other to stick together, so if one goes down we all go back.

So one guy gets attacked by a hunter so I went back to help, then I get attacked by a hunter.  The “GUY” says out loud I told you so, you cannot keep up with me, and once he said that he too got nailed by a hunter lol, 3 may be able to survive but not 2. This is why you need 4 survivors working together without acting like jack a**es.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I can't count how many times I had to quit game a game because 1 and/or 2 players consistently yell all the time.
> 
> Example:
> One “GUY” kept saying “keep up with me or I will leave you behind”. And I told him we all need each other to stick together, so if one goes down we all go back.
> ...



True.

I was wondering if there is teams for L4D for like competitions?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 21, 2009)

Castiel said:


> True.
> 
> I was wondering if there is teams for L4D for like competitions?



I don't see how that would work lol Why did you leave that room I had up? Didn't like the cheats  We were just playing around


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I don't see how that would work lol Why did you leave that room I had up? Didn't like the cheats  We were just playing around



Lol, well right when I joined it was laggy so bad. I was wondering what was going on because my system doesn't have problems, but then it was time to eat, so I had to go.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh that other retard spawned like 200 fire cans.. We ended up lighting them all up.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh that other retard spawned like 200 fire cans.. We ended up lighting them all up.



hahaha, I should of seen that.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 21, 2009)

Super XP said:


> No problem, I sent you a friend request if you are interested. I am just looking for some people that want to game and have fun, and not take things way too personal and nuts.



im on usually playing call of duty so just pm me


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 21, 2009)

i have to say i've been very lucky to play with some wonderful people this side of the Pond. Brits, French, Germans, a couple of Greeks, all have been nice and patient, helping peeps out, teaching us shortcuts and tricks to by-pass the horde etc.


----------



## D007 (Jan 21, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Yes please, new maps will be great, getting tired of playing the same maps over and over.




dang i'll try to find it.. i think i have the installer on my desktop still i can put it up on filefront..

EDIT:
thing would take me almost an hour to upload at this horrid speed..
my connection is only doing friggin 40 kbps upload..thats not right..
only 71 meg file.

i'll see if i can get the link again.. but the guy who gave it to me urked me acting like a kid, so i removed him from my friend list.. XD

I know you can google l4d maps and find some stuff also.


oh and all I meant by don't play expert is.. well pretty much what I said..lol..
I just think it would be nice if people got better before burdening others with their suckiness..
what I said doesn't of course apply to everyone..
if the shoe fits though.. 
you know the saying. ..

also in regards to tanks breaking into safe houses.
sometimes the tank breaks through the door..
sometimes he won't.
IDK when or why.. 
it's just sometimes your lucky, sometimes not I guess..


----------



## Super XP (Jan 21, 2009)

Or it could be that the game does indeed change every time we play more than we really think. Oh, in regards to the TANK breaking down the safe house door.

I've already cleared all movie campaigns single player, I've completed the campaigns I like on advanced and expert. I’m quite good at several campaigns on expert but right now Valve does not offer those campaigns on MP yet. One difference I find is playing Single Player on expert is peanuts compared to playing MP. In MP if you stop running you are dead. At least in single player expert, you have a chance to catch your breath.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 21, 2009)

Castiel said:


> True.
> 
> I was wondering if there is teams for L4D for like competitions?


Same here. I think Valve should have something like this going on. Well they sort of do already one team being the survivors and the other team killing them with zombie vomit. 

I would love to see a group of average players kick the so called expert players in the airs lol.


xRevengEx said:


> im on usually playing call of duty so just pm me


Sounds Good, next time I'm on.


----------



## D007 (Jan 21, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Or it could be that the game does indeed change every time we play more than we really think. Oh, in regards to the TANK breaking down the safe house door.
> 
> I've already cleared all movie campaigns single player, I've completed the campaigns I like on advanced and expert. I’m quite good at several campaigns on expert but right now Valve does not offer those campaigns on MP yet. One difference I find is playing Single Player on expert is peanuts compared to playing MP. In MP if you stop running you are dead. At least in single player expert, you have a chance to catch your breath.



lol i've not played single player expert..
without 4 players it seems so dang difficult as is..
i've done expert with 2 players..

alone that would be intense.. XD


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 21, 2009)

i've not touched the single player at all. this game is meant for online co-op with people, it's a whole other experience. i don't think playing SP on expert would be as intense as MP, anybody who's tried to complete all four campaigns on expert in MP would attest you need a good team with good comms.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm one of the 11 jackasses who voted "No my mom doesnt let me buy games that are rated "M" and man I wish I could change my vote.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 21, 2009)

ha! that made me lol.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 21, 2009)

D007 said:


> lol I’ve not played single player expert..
> without 4 players it seems so dang difficult as is..
> i've done expert with 2 players..
> 
> alone that would be intense.. XD


I think everybody should try single player expert and clear it. It's cool how the AI works compared to the MP version online. This game was meant for MP, yes but it was also meant for single player too. 

My point is even if you master expert in single player, you can still get slaughtered in the MP version. And the SP expert version is quite difficult.
The only problem I have in MP version is some people try to Borg you into playing there way or it’s the highway. In this instance I would just take the highway by changing to a boomer/hunter and eventually eat his brains along with his surviving comrades. Then we would battle it out, he would target me constantly and I would target him lol

There are some which I can relate to and play on their team with no problems with success for the whole team. And there are others which for the love of the game I cannot play with. This is why L4D is unique in its own way, by letting people from all across the world work/compete with one another.

My only weekness (for now) I believe is detecting those blasted hunters. Woops, did I let that slip out.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Same here. I think Valve should have something like this going on. Well they sort of do already one team being the survivors and the other team killing them with zombie vomit.



Yeah, I am keeping a good eye out to see what the upcoming Leagues games are going to be playing. I heard that the Fnatic team might be putting a L4D team together, so if pro gaming teams are putting these such teams together then I would prepare. But usually I think this year the games are just the usually, WoW, CSS, COD4, W3.

But it would be cool to have a team.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 21, 2009)

This game is so creepy that i dont want to play it..


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> This game is so creepy that i dont want to play it..



Are you kidding me?


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 21, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Are you kidding me?



I like zombie movies but this game is really realistic and stuff also a little bit too fast for my taste


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 21, 2009)

This game is not creepy. It's boarder line hilarious. The gameplay is too standardized to be scary and having 3 other possibly 1337 players make it even easier.

1) enter room/area
2) locate corner/closet
3)shoot AND melee to kill everything
4) move to next area.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 21, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> This game is not creepy. It's boarder line hilarious. The gameplay is too standardized to be scary and having 3 other possibly 1337 players make it even easier.
> 
> 1) enter room/area
> 2) locate corner/closet
> ...



TRIPTEX_MTL is right. The game is a riot. It's not creepy in the least. Its like living out a good "B-Movie". If you want creepy play Doom 3 after a quart of whisky and Xanax in the dark. If the game doesn't make you shit your paints the drugs will. I can attest to this. :shadedshu


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> TRIPTEX_MTL is right. The game is a riot. It's not creepy in the least. Its like living out a good "B-Movie". If you want creepy play Doom 3 after a quart of whisky and Xanax in the dark. If the game doesn't make you shit your paints the drugs will. I can attest to this. :shadedshu



 I would love to see that happen.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 21, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> This game is so creepy that i dont want to play it..



It's creepy but not if you have a Shotgun in your hands.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been playing Single Player Expert lately to increase my skills. Darn TANK, but I figured out an easy way to kill him off. The one thing I noticed with SP Expert is you can knock zombies with your melee attack, but sometimes they block your attack and attack you right back. I've never seen this in any of the MP campaigns. 

Get hit by a zombie on Expert single player and you lose 20 or more points of your life.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 23, 2009)

i think that zombie attacking you right back is something they implemented in order not to make it easy for you. let's face it, an incoming horde, all four MP members huddle in the corner and melee like mad. result: the horde get overcome, no one has to expend any ammo. and it's 10dmg per zom hit on Expert MP


----------



## Super XP (Jan 24, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> i think that zombie attacking you right back is something they implemented in order not to make it easy for you. let's face it, an incoming horde, all four MP members huddle in the corner and melee like mad. result: the horde get overcome, no one has to expend any ammo. and it's 10dmg per zom hit on Expert MP


10 damage? I had 100 and a Zombie bitch slapped me once and knocked me back, so I blew it away and I was left with 80. This is why I thought it was 20 damage.

Anyway today I think somebody had some cheats implemented in the "Versus Mode". It was weird, it was like there points were tripling every time they killed a hunter or a zombie.


----------



## ChromeDome (Jan 24, 2009)

i will never tire of this game. NEVER

what an amazing co-op experience.  and playing on Expert? holy cow what an intense, exhausting gaming experience!


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 24, 2009)

well i could be wrong, but i've sustained what i think to be 10hp per hit. maybe two zoms hit you at once?


----------



## Super XP (Jan 24, 2009)

You know what? I think you're right. They come at you likes it's the freaking apocalypse or something. Oh, did you guys know there are a bunch of new maps for this game? It’s going to be never ending I assume seeing how popular it’s become online and in sp mode.

35 Movie Campaigns and counting.
175 Maps and counting.
http://l4dmapdb.wikidot.com/


ChromeDome said:


> i will never tire of this game. NEVER
> 
> what an amazing co-op experience.  and playing on Expert? holy cow what an intense, exhausting gaming experience!


I'm usually on my last bar of life struggling for the safe room. It's great, I love it lol
What I like about Single Player is if you are down, all 3 other survivors will come to your rescue in a very aggressive manner regardless whether there are a ton of zombies attacking me. One will help me up while the other two attack all around. It’s sort of cool even though they take a lot of damage to save me. Playing MP with real people is obviously better, but congrat’s to the Single Player’s  AI.


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm REALLY interested in buying this game, to play it online.

since I live in Mexico, belive it or not, I'm clueless about where I can purchase it 'cause I cannot find it anywhere....except for paying directly in Steam If my Mater Card apply...

I wanna ask how many time I'll be able to play online this game, meaning, today this game is very popular, but on a couple of months how many people will be still online playing it???

The question may sound dumb, but this game will be my first online attempt and I wanna enjoy it the most time I can....also my connection is broadband based running at 100 Kilobytes per second (aprox, min should be around 40), It should be enough???

thanx.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 24, 2009)

@ CH@NO I think buying it off Steam is the easiest way, just be prepared to download 4-5Gb of data when you do.

I think this game will be played online and more and more people will play it instead of less and less.

Your connection will be fine, I can play it just fine with my 50KB/s line.  Also there's only 4-8 players on a server at a time so you could probably even play it with dial-up.

Just get it and enjoy!


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 24, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> @ CH@NO I think buying it off Steam is the easiest way, just be prepared to download 4-5Gb of data when you do.
> 
> I think this game will be played online and more and more people will play it instead of less and less.
> 
> ...



buying the game is the only thing I need to play freely online doesn't it????, or I must pay for using Steam servers???

EDITED


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 24, 2009)

Umm, you shouldn't really discuss illegal stuff here, so you should probably edit your post.

But you only need to pay for the game and nothing else, Steam is free.  The key is attached to the steam account and not the game or PC.  I would uninstall the naughty copy you have before getting the real one just incase there's problems.


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 24, 2009)

One more question, on the Steam website they talking about being banned by their ANTI-CHEAT program or something like that.......what are the things I'm not allowed to do??, again, It's my first attempt playing online and I don't wanna screw up.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 24, 2009)

don't cheat lol, as in downloadable hacks.


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 24, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> don't cheat lol, as in downloadable hacks.



mmm, I asked 'cause I'm not familiar with the word CHEAT, my native lenguage is spanish.

a hack could be the new maps that are around the web???


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2009)

Maps, skins, mods and stuff are OK. Downloading hacks, as in ones that give you infinite health and such will get you banned.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 25, 2009)

Buy the game it's a great game. Why not buy the retail copy off Amazon.com or something? At least you will own the retail copy with the pretty pictures.
http://www.amazon.com/Left-4-Dead-Pc/dp/B000PS4X7S/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1232845047&sr=8-1


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

*Left 4 Dead Tournament* Sign up!

http://gamebattles.com/pc/left-4-dead/

*Maybe for US players only.*


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 26, 2009)

Castiel said:


> *Left 4 Dead Tournament* Sign up!
> 
> http://gamebattles.com/pc/left-4-dead/
> 
> *Maybe for US players only.*



US or just North America?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> US or just North America?



I'm really not for sure, the ping on some of the teams are really bad, so I guess some are across the pond and some more. So go ahead sure, I think all around the world.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 26, 2009)

I dont think I would actually pursue a team to play l4d with.. I was just curious.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I dont think I would actually pursue a team to play l4d with.. I was just curious.



I have to say if someone really wants to have a team for L4D then I hope y'all are very team oriented, because you have to to succeed really well.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah, L4D is not a complicated game. The hardest part is finding 3 other people who are aware of the other players and to play according to what others are doing. Moving should always be a push-pull setup where one players moves the others compensate. One leads, one watches behind, and the other 2 keep it close.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yeah, L4D is not a complicated game. The hardest part is finding 3 other people who are aware of the other players and to play according to what others are doing. Moving should always be a push-pull setup where one players moves the others compensate. One leads, one watches behind, and the other 2 keep it close.



Yeah true.

But hey, just check out these sites for some tournaments that you could join possibly. 

Global Gaming League

Gamebattles


----------



## Super XP (Jan 26, 2009)

In my opinion one should lead up ahead (Not too far up ahead) while the other 3 are behind watching for anything behind and in between. I've been in a game where all four of us survivors got attacked all at once by 2 Hunters, 1 Smoker & 1 Boomer. 
We where too close to each other I assume which made it sort of easy.  

I think melee is the best form of defence when times get touch in the game and to prevent shooting your fellow players unless you have no choice but to go on a Shot Gun rampage which I was forced to go into once or twice and ended up saving us all a lot more then killing us all.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 26, 2009)

opinions differ on how to place players tactically. if you remain tight, then you run the risk of friendly fire. i agree, melee is much better when you're all together. a mixture of weaponry is also necessary.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 26, 2009)

Tactics aside. Awareness is the best weapon in L4D.. thoughts?


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 26, 2009)

tactical awareness


----------



## Super XP (Jan 26, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Tactics aside. Awareness is the best weapon in L4D.. thoughts?


Not if you have many blood sucking zombies eating your arms while you are trying to reload your weapons and at the same time watching 1 or 2 of your teammates getting slaughtered by a hunter.
You are right Awareness is one of the best weapons and it all depends on how good the others are at the game. I've seen some guys that successfully take out each member of the survivors one by one until there is nobody else left. Obviously these people play Left 4 Dead non-stop lol


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah awareness can only get you so far.... but I think its more important than anything.


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 26, 2009)

is L4D fully compatible with vista X64????


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2009)

CH@NO said:


> is L4D fully compatible with vista X64????



Yes, in fact every game I've ever tried works with vista x64 and I have 17 installed right now.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 27, 2009)

CH@NO said:


> is L4D fully compatible with vista X64????



Works fine with me. Not a single problem.


----------



## Haytch (Jan 27, 2009)

The trick is to be playing with 3 other people as crazy as you.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 27, 2009)

CH@NO said:


> is L4D fully compatible with vista X64????


Vista x64, I can never go back to 32-bit. X64 rules and does a great job as a gaming platform.


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanx guys, I'll try to buy it tomorrow via Steam website, hope my master card will apply....if not i'll be very sad 

Also buying via Steam they don't send you the game, instead they supply you a link to download it isn't it???


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2009)

The game becomes available to download through the Steam application once you buy it. You never get a physical copy of the game. 

I used my master card and it worked fine.


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 27, 2009)

how many of you play the game on the hardest mode??

I'm currently trying mastering the advanced mode, using single player mode and It's is really hard, your mates are VERY kindly supporting you many times, but they are kinda stupid protecting themselfs, also helping you when the game turns bad having a thousand of infected attacking you....almost the hard parts you have to comple it by yourself, and they like to die in the crucial moments like in the final chapters.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 27, 2009)

CH@NO said:


> how many of you play the game on the hardest mode??
> 
> I'm currently trying mastering the advanced mode, using single player mode and It's is really hard, your mates are VERY kindly supporting you many times, but they are kinda stupid protecting themselfs, also helping you when the game turns bad having a thousand of infected attacking you....almost the hard parts you have to comple it by yourself, and they like to die in the crucial moments like in the final chapters.



I never settle for anything under Expert. Expert is where its at and thats what I play at. You get used to it really.


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 27, 2009)

Hope I figure out how to survive under expert mode.....still trying to find quickly when a smoker/hunter/boomer appears....they are so annoying, more the boomer.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 27, 2009)

I too play only in Expert mode in Single Player. The AI is great but what gets me is why one of them sometimes leaves a health pack behind? I have no clue in why they do this. Maybe Valve needs a patch to fix this. I end up going all the way back just to get the health pack because its really needed.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh, just to let you all know Left 4 Dead "WON" for best "ON-LINE" game of all time according to CPU Magazine.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I too play only in Expert mode in Single Player. The AI is great but what gets me is why one of them sometimes leaves a health pack behind? I have no clue in why they do this. Maybe Valve needs a patch to fix this. I end up going all the way back just to get the health pack because its really needed.



You can get them to pick up items by pressing "Z" on them then "Z" on the item repeatedly.. worked for me.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 27, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> You can get them to pick up items by pressing "Z" on them then "Z" on the item repeatedly.. worked for me.


Oh, awesome, if this works you just saved me a ton THANKS. Oh, I see you are from Montreal? I have friends overthere, I am not too far away in Toronto, ON.


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 27, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I too play only in Expert mode in Single Player. The AI is great but what gets me is why one of them sometimes leaves a health pack behind? I have no clue in why they do this. Maybe Valve needs a patch to fix this. I end up going all the way back just to get the health pack because its really needed.



Well, sometimes I see a survivor dies without defending themself after an orde attack, when the late 2-3 infected appears they started to attack him from behind and Francis simply does anything, so the rest of the survivors to protect him 'till It falls out and then dies....a bug or something.

I've also saw that even if they're on red health they use their health pack to cure it you, even if you're on yellow....weird, but since the game only continues if you're not dead, then I agree with that charity 

Also I use the Xbox360 version though......hope tomorrow play using the PC.


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 27, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Oh, just to let you all know Left 4 Dead "WON" for best "ON-LINE" game of all time according to CPU Magazine.



I must agree with that, L4D is the FIRST game I wanna play it online, I love the way they put all enemies at random, so each play can be always challenging.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 27, 2009)

CH@NO said:


> I must agree with that, L4D is the FIRST game I wanna play it online, I love the way they put all enemies at random, so each play can be always challenging.


Same here this is my first ever game to play online, this is my first time playing online and Left 4 Dead has given me a very very very very very very very awesome impression. I am stil "hardcore" single player, but Left 4 Dead is a great example in mixing both worlds of multi-player and single player. Good Job Valve, I'm sold.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't name one game Valve has done wrong.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 27, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I can't name one game Valve has done wrong.



They've never made fart bucket of a game

HL series=WIN
TF2=WIN
CSS=WIN
L4D=WIN
Portal=WIN


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 27, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> They've never made fart bucket of a game
> 
> HL series=WIN
> TF2=WIN
> ...



My point exactly. In my opinion they are by far the best Game Developers out there.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 27, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I can't name one game Valve has done wrong.


 I know what they've done wrong... Counter Strike: Source.


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep, and also code the game that It looks very nice even in low-end rigs.....completely opposed to Crysys....man I LOVE L4D!!!!!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Oh, awesome, if this works you just saved me a ton THANKS. Oh, I see you are from Montreal? I have friends overthere, I am not too far away in Toronto, ON.



I hope it works for you.. those bots are really annoying when you need them to do something. Yeah I'm in Montreal but I'm not from here i just live here now.. temporarily I hope.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 27, 2009)

J-Man said:


> I know what they've done wrong... Counter Strike: Source.



They didn't make counter strike or day of defeat, they bought popular mods and hired the makers


----------



## Drizzt5 (Jan 27, 2009)

L4D

Greatest strength:
Makes playing with other people fun, you don't want to put it down both on campaign and versus.

Greatest Weakness:
4 campaigns??? Seriously... Come on

I want to see some added content REALLL soon


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 27, 2009)

Drizzt5 said:


> L4D
> 
> Greatest strength:
> Makes playing with other people fun, you don't want to put it down both on campaign and versus.
> ...



You can count on it. I remember reading somewhere they plan on releasing a timed campaign (at least likely its to be timed) where you must evacuate the city or die from the blast of a Nuclear bomb.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Jan 27, 2009)

L4D was a blast for about 2 weeks and then the game lost it's re-playability. If they do make that campaign I hope they make it soon before I forget I even have the game.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 27, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I hope it works for you.. those bots are really annoying when you need them to do something. Yeah I'm in Montreal but I'm not from here i just live here now.. temporarily I hope.


O.K. I tried it and it did not work. I keep trying to tell them about the health pack my pressing Z and I can hear myself telling them, I even call them by there name and they look at me like I am nuts lol, oh well its just one more thing Valve needs to fix. Also why is it when the TANK comes out on Expert Single Player all 3 of my companions rush it then fall flat on there face? I end up being the only one standing? IT doesn't happen all the time but when it does, I'm like wtf?


Drizzt5 said:


> L4D
> 
> Greatest strength:
> Makes playing with other people fun, you don't want to put it down both on campaign and versus.
> ...


They have more than 35 new campaigns (5 levels per campaign = 175+ levels ) coming out. Not sure how fast they are going to release them I assume they will be spread out for about 2 to 3 years time.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 27, 2009)

They should release them ASAP because as it stands the game is extremely short.

*Great quality game *but I think some demos to games last longer.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 27, 2009)

Here, download a map and try it out  All I can say is L4D is going to last a lot longer than WOW imo.
http://l4dmapdb.wikidot.com/
*Left 4 Dead Campaigns* (Coming Soon/Already with us)


> Atonement
> Bioh4zard 2
> Bleeding Crusade
> Blood Harvest
> ...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Here, download a map and try it out  All I can say is L4D is going to last a lot longer than WOW imo.
> http://l4dmapdb.wikidot.com/
> *Left 4 Dead Campaigns* (Coming Soon/Already with us)



I thanked you just because I hope you're right. This should be awesome. 

An about the bots... it worked for me but we were in the safe room when I got Zoey to pick up a medpack. I believe I for Louis to pick up a pipe bomb once as well.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 27, 2009)

It would so great if Valve can release a patch to make sure in single player the other 3 can pick up pipe bombs and fix the not picking up the health bug. That would be amazing. And they can use that pipe bomb if and when they feel its necesary.

I downloaded City Minami but there are instructions in how to make it work. It's somewhere in that link I provided.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 27, 2009)

Instructions to make the new maps work: Just until Valve gets them an official release I assume.


> *You have to download it and put it in the map folder thing.
> 
> Then go in-game, start a single player scenario, doesn't matter which, and go into the console (Press ~), and type in:
> changelevel city_minami_department_a1
> ...


http://l4dmapdb.wikidot.com/campaign:city-minami


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2009)

That sounds easy.. ill try this tonight.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 27, 2009)

I cannot wait for the map packs to be released.  Old maps are getting a big old, when everyone knows exactly where everything is.


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 27, 2009)

MAN, THAT'S NOT FARE!!!

I dunno why but when I tried to buy L4D via Steam website, they said that my credit card account hasn't enough funds (It has 55 bucks) and even they decline my buying my credit card funds are being held.

According to steam I must call my bank so they'll release the funds, but my bank says that they cannot do that, 'till Steam said that the transaction was declined. Also my bank said that this happens automatically and between 20-30 days.

Is it true or I could lost my 50 bucks????, remember that I'm from Mexico and each dollar of yours costs me 14 mexican pesos.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2009)

I dont think you will loose the $50 Steam is fucked but I think think they will steal your money. 

You should try contacting Steam support. 

If you cant buy the game from Steam you should try Amazon.com


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 27, 2009)

thanx for the reply...I already contact steam support, hoping they answer me quickly, and hope my money come back to my wallet very soon...man I'M SO SAD!!!

I cannot buy on amazon 'cause I'm from mexico, and even If they do worldwide sendings I'm very unconfident about the result of that, once a guy send me copies of various games (well packed) and 2 discs came broken.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I hope Steam gives you the money or the game. I've bought from Amazon before but I didnt have any problems. Usually they ship in very sturdy boxes.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 27, 2009)

I've never had a problem with Amazon at all. Also you won't lose your money, Steam just needs some fixing.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Jan 27, 2009)

What about more weapons? I was a bit dissapointed that the demo showed all the weapons that you get in the entire game.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 27, 2009)

more weapons, more maps/campaigns, Valve will deliver soon.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 27, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> more weapons, more maps/campaigns, Valve will deliver soon.



I hope so.  I am getting bored of the old maps.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> more weapons, more maps/campaigns, Valve will deliver soon.



I hope also, I got bored the day I got the game because I was getting tired of playing the same thing over and over.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 28, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> more weapons, more maps/campaigns, Valve will deliver soon.


How about a Double Barrel Shotgun? 
Also with the latest L4D patch which Steam automatically installed, the current 2 shotguns in the game are not as powerful anymore. I've also read about this in the latest patch FAQ section. Why on earth would Valve do something stupid like this? It now takes me two shots to kill some zombies at a distance where before I would aim for the head and one shot would be enough.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 28, 2009)

Double barrel shotgun = worthless.  

What would be good is a knife for the melee attack.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 28, 2009)

Super XP said:


> How about a Double Barrel Shotgun?
> Also with the latest L4D patch which Steam automatically installed, the current 2 shotguns in the game are not as powerful anymore. I've also read about this in the latest patch FAQ section. Why on earth would Valve do something stupid like this? It now takes me two shots to kill some zombies at a distance where before I would aim for the head and one shot would be enough.



Well, I used to prefer the shotgun.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh, a Double barrel shotgun should have the power of at least 5 shots of a normal shotgun all at once but it would take a little longer to load. Just like they had in one of the DOOM games. I loved that thing, darn powerful. It would easily take care of a hord of zombies coming at you but at the same time kill one of your survivor friends if you are not careful.

As for a knife, no I do not like that idea. I think the melee is just fine as it is. Also if a Hunter leaps through the air to attack you  and you knock him down apparently you will lose life because its been happening to me all the time now ever since that L4D patch.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 28, 2009)

the problem with a massively powerful shotgun is people will use it to gank the Tank. it's why Valve nerfed the autoshotty in the first place, they saw people were using that on the Tank too much. i don't think they can add anymore weaps, since they have a broad range of ballistics types to being with.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Give me a Flame Thrower and a Chainsaw. Thats all I want and I'm happy, even though I already am.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 28, 2009)

Flaming zombies are bad.  Read the zombie survival guide.  Same with chainsaws.  They suck.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 28, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Flaming zombies are bad.  Read the zombie survival guide.  Same with chainsaws.  They suck.



Who cares what they do realistically, I don't care. It would be Bad Ass to Burn some Zombie ass or fucking cut them to pieces like you can in Dead Space. ITs a Freaking game and I want to set fire to zome zombies.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 28, 2009)

It would be cool, and if zombies hit the tank with all the fuel in it, the tank explodes, you lose the flamer, and you like set on fire.  That would be cool.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 28, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Who cares what they do realistically, I don't care. It would be Bad Ass to Burn some Zombie ass or fucking cut them to pieces like you can in Dead Space. ITs a Freaking game and I want to set fire to zome zombies.



+1 

my thoughts exactly


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 28, 2009)

Lets keep the discussion up, we all love arguing over things we cannot change.  

I just wanna keep things in the "would it fucking help?" mentality.  

Would a flame thrower be more efficient than um...  if they game the game an M249 or something?  Probably not.  I would take anything that spits out bullets over fire.  

If you like flaming zombies, I play COD5 where you can get the flame thrower and scorch zombies with it!  Try it!  It is fun, just not effective.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 28, 2009)

A flame thrower or hardcore melee weapon in L4D would need major physics work to the engine.. L4D needs more ragdoll imo. heavy machine guns would be nice.... id love to get my g36c from cod4 in L4D


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Well if they did make a Flame thrower it would have to spit out fire over a great distance and not just a few feet or else would feel like a melee weapon.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 28, 2009)

The G36 and the M16 would pretty much be on par (it would be cool if the G36 had a holosight or something).  They use the same bullet (5.56x45mm).  

GOOD IDEA!
Add ironsight support.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 28, 2009)

I just want more guns and the ability to customize them. Like attach scopes, grips, 203's etc.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 28, 2009)

double up the Uzi


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 28, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I just want more guns and the ability to customize them. Like attach scopes, grips, 203's etc.



+1, everyone wants their M16 with an M203 on front.


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 28, 2009)

do i need to run steam if I buy the boxed version of left for dead?  I don't mind activating it but I don't wont to use steam to play it.

thanks


----------



## ChromeDome (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah pretty sure their is no way around that. i mean i can't say for certain, but i'm 99.5% sure. i'm sure someone else will come in with the other .5% and seal the deal

whats the problem with STEAM?


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 28, 2009)

Well first i don't like being forced to use it.  Second you cant sell the games when you are finished.  Third I bought the orange box (Half life 2 I loved) but could never play since their servers were always busy.


----------



## Homeless (Jan 28, 2009)

I just upgraded my video card to a radeon 4850 and the game looks wonderful.  However I am now experiencing errors in the game.  In the second level of Death Toll just after you climb up the broken stair case ladder and go out the window, my games loses all textures and my game drops to 20 fps.  Anyone know why this occurs?  Running card @ stock btw


----------



## Homeless (Jan 28, 2009)

I managed to get replicate the error again in a different spot.







Not as bad as I described earlier, but similar in a sense.  My frames drop by 4x and my textures become corrupted as well as a high pitched sound begins playing through my speakers.

Happens at stock settings and happens with the card underclocked to the lowest allowable in CCC.  Temps never hit above 75c.  Happens with CPU at stock too.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 28, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> Well first i don't like being forced to use it.  Second you cant sell the games when you are finished.  Third I bought the orange box (Half life 2 I loved) but could never play since their servers were always busy.



You need steam. That issue has since been addressed, you will no longer get the issue of the servers always being busy. Valve goes in conjunction with steam, I think they developed it to begin with, so every valve game you get is going to want you to install steam. They are constantly updating all there games and they way in which to receive these updates is through steam. Now as for selling the games the only way you could do that is by selling your whole steam account as in giving your user account name and password to the person who gave you the cash for it or wait and see perhaps if Steam will come with an update allowing for that option. Honestly though I find no real reason to end up selling any game I've got off of steam. Steam is great way to find people to play online with and meet new friends, plus if you wanted to play with everyone here on TPU you can, all thanks to Steam.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Homeless said:


> I managed to get replicate the error again in a different spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I remember someone else with a Radeon HD4850 having the same issue. So I believe it has something to do with the ati driver or perhaps the way it was installed. Did you uninstall completely the old driver of your old card before installing the new ones by using Driver Cleaner in safe mode?


----------



## Homeless (Jan 28, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I think I remember someone else with a Radeon HD4850 having the same issue. So I believe it has something to do with the ati driver or perhaps the way it was installed. Did you uninstall completely the old driver of your old card before installing the new ones by using Driver Cleaner in safe mode?



Drivers were cleaned using both driver cleaner and driver sweeper in safe mode before installing the new card.  I don't have the slightest clue as to why these problems occur on my new card especially the audio problem as none of these problems exist on my radeon 4550


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have no problem and I have the 4850 as well.


----------



## ChromeDome (Jan 28, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> You need steam. That issue has since been addressed, you will no longer get the issue of the servers always being busy. Valve goes in conjunction with steam, I think they developed it to begin with, so every valve game you get is going to want you to install steam. They are constantly updating all there games and they way in which to receive these updates is through steam. Now as for selling the games the only way you could do that is by selling your whole steam account as in giving your user account name and password to the person who gave you the cash for it or wait and see perhaps if Steam will come with an update allowing for that option. Honestly though I find no real reason to end up selling any game I've got off of steam. Steam is great way to find people to play online with and meet new friends, plus if you wanted to play with everyone here on TPU you can, all thanks to Steam.


i love me some STEAM for all these same reasons. used to not like it, but then i got more games that used it and saw it was pretty cool. and i don't have to load no poopty discs in my DVD drive to play a game. and when i want to uninstall i just go to STEAM, click once and its gone. nice and clean

plus i will never sell this game no way, no how. they'll have to pry this game from my cold, dead hands when i leave this earth


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 28, 2009)

that graphical issue also happened with me once with my GeForce card. i've experienced it before with older Valve games, it's something to do with the shiny reflective texture not being read right so it appears as purple. on L4D it only happened once and i thought i'd have to re-install the game. it seemed to correct itself when the map restarted.

i also like Steam, for all the reasons pointed above.  the only downside is the re-selling part.  i had similar qualms when buying DoD:S since i only played the original version, i wasn't sure how the newer version played (this was before they did free-weekends). but all that's passed now and i think it's a great way of trying to combat the pirates by allowing you to download the entire game then wait for them to release the unlock code on release day.


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 28, 2009)

I have heard such good things about this game I will give Valve another try.  But If I still have problems I may have to carry out the evil deeds I had planned for them while I waited to play Half Life 2.




AphexDreamer said:


> You need steam. That issue has since been addressed, you will no longer get the issue of the servers always being busy. Valve goes in conjunction with steam, I think they developed it to begin with, so every valve game you get is going to want you to install steam. They are constantly updating all there games and they way in which to receive these updates is through steam. Now as for selling the games the only way you could do that is by selling your whole steam account as in giving your user account name and password to the person who gave you the cash for it or wait and see perhaps if Steam will come with an update allowing for that option. Honestly though I find no real reason to end up selling any game I've got off of steam. Steam is great way to find people to play online with and meet new friends, plus if you wanted to play with everyone here on TPU you can, all thanks to Steam.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2009)

Homeless said:


> I managed to get replicate the error again in a different spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is that showing your FPS in the bottom right corner?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 28, 2009)

net_graph 1 in the console I believe. I have it enabled also.. it gives an actual numeric value for your ping among other things.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 28, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> do i need to run steam if I buy the boxed version of left for dead?  I don't mind activating it but I don't wont to use steam to play it.
> 
> thanks



steam is a piece of crap.


----------



## Homeless (Jan 28, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have no problem and I have the 4850 as well.



May I ask what your ingame settings are?



Castiel said:


> What is that showing your FPS in the bottom right corner?



It's net_graph 1

I found that disabling AA/AF eliminates texture corruption, but my other problems still exist


----------



## ajzustra (Jan 28, 2009)

after we update our vid card..I was thinking about trying this game out. the info out on it sounds great! good to see many are into it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

ajzustra said:


> after we update our vid card..I was thinking about trying this game out. the info out on it sounds great! good to see many are into it.



Yeah it is a fun game.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 29, 2009)

personally i never tire of this game despite it's four campaigns.  sure you can predict when the Tank will come or listen for the horde music cue, but for me it's the teammates that make it a unique experience everytime. there's also the point that said teammates can agree on a set achievement goal at the beginning.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 29, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> steam is a piece of crap.



I totally agree. I would rather read release notes to see if I like the changes than a patch forced on me. What if it makes a game less enjoyable for you? "OOpps sorry" won't cut it if you payed for the game.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 29, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> steam is a piece of crap.


I would have to agree. Unfortunately we are stuck with it for the time being unless they can fix it somehow.


----------



## Valkyrie Horde (Jan 29, 2009)

I love this game, can't wait till some new updates come.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 29, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I would have to agree. Unfortunately we are stuck with it for the time being unless they can fix it somehow.



I use the single player in steam-free because I cracked it. I have the steam version aswell in the proper steam directory for multi-player. Someone on the scene made it so you could avoid using steam altogether for multiplayer too but I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 29, 2009)

wouldn't the problem with using the non-Steam multiplayer crack be the lack of other quality players? i'm not trying to discriminate between torrent downloaders and normal legal-buying gamers. and then there's the number of "cracked" servers available.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

Dawn Of The Dead Mall Coming To Left 4 Dead!



> Train yards and sewers are all well and good, but zombie-blasting has a history. A pantheon of classic zombie-blasting scenarios. And few are as iconic as the Crossroads mall from the Dawn of the Dead remake. Originally built for a standalone Half-Life 2 mod, this Crossroads map is now going to be made available for Left 4 Dead, soon as it's done. And it looks pretty done. Also looks pretty damn spot-on. There's a trailer after the jump if you feel like a walkthrough.









Source


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 29, 2009)

Link?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Link?



Yeah, sorry to add that in.

Source


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 29, 2009)

ive been messing with making L4D levels. however it is a little bit more difficult than your typical HL level since their is no specific SDK for it. ive imported all the models and stuff but i cant get the nav feature to work well.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 30, 2009)

i hope Valve release the SDK soon. btw that mod looks incredible! though as someone pointed out in the thread, there are doubts how it might play in L4D, so far that's just one large map. the creators would have to chop it up or add more to it to make it an emtire campaign - if it were to become a campaign.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 30, 2009)

Interesting and nice looking graphics too.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey I am getting this when I try to play L4D:





I played it yesterday all well and it is now not working. I had the L4D dedicated server installed and then I removed it, do you think that could be the problem?

*Update! Ok, I just reinstalled the L4D Dedicated Server software from steam and now it works. What is going on? It worked without it before I had it installed now it doesn't with out it.*


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 30, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Hey I am getting this when I try to play L4D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that is weird... Oh well at least it works now.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah that is weird... Oh well at least it works now.



Yeah.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 30, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Hey I am getting this when I try to play L4D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just goes to show you how messed up Steam really is.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 30, 2009)

Well if you don't want to keep the Dedicated Server thing and want to keep your game working, then all you have to do is delete the Dedicated Server like you did before, Delete Left 4 Dead and reinstall it. Left 4 Dead will work and you will no longer have the Dedicated Server Hoster.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 30, 2009)

I installed the new CAT 9.1 drivers and after a few minutes my computer screen went blank. So I left it alone or about another 10 minutes then restarted. Now CrossfireX is working great, so I am ready for a fresh Format and a fresh Vista x64 install. Hopefully my gaming performance will once again get better. Cat 8.11 & 8.12 already messed up my CrossfireX setup and performance.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 30, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I installed the new CAT 9.1 drivers and after a few minutes my computer screen went blank. So I left it alone or about another 10 minutes then restarted. Now CrossfireX is working great, so I am ready for a fresh Format and a fresh Vista x64 install. Hopefully my gaming performance will once again get better. Cat 8.11 & 8.12 already messed up my CrossfireX setup and performance.



Not really related to L4D though 

The fresh install of Vista would have probably worked perfectly with any driver. I could not get 8.12 to work with crossfire despite all my best efforts. Eventually I reinstalled Vista 64 and everything was fine again.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 30, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Not really related to L4D though
> 
> The fresh install of Vista would have probably worked perfectly with any driver. I could not get 8.12 to work with crossfire despite all my best efforts. Eventually I reinstalled Vista 64 and everything was fine again.


Oh, I should have said I had stability problems with Left 4 Dead with Drivers 8.11 and 8.12 in terms of CrossfireX not working and the L4D game along with Steam crashing to the desktop. 

But I was waiting for the new 2009 Cat drivers hoping AMD/ATI would resolve the CrossfireX issue which it has, so now I am ready for a fresh Format/Install. I love Vista x64 it does a gaming PC good.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 30, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Oh, I should have said I had stability problems with Left 4 Dead with Drivers 8.11 and 8.12 in terms of CrossfireX not working and the L4D game along with Steam crashing to the desktop.
> 
> But I was waiting for the new 2009 Cat drivers hoping AMD/ATI would resolve the CrossfireX issue which it has, so now I am ready for a fresh Format/Install. I love Vista x64 it does a gaming PC good.



I see how that applies to L4D now... Everything since 8.11 have been a problem for someone.

I too love Vista x64 and W7 x64 will be even better.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 4, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I see how that applies to L4D now... Everything since 8.11 have been a problem for someone.
> 
> I too love Vista x64 and W7 x64 will be even better.


I sure hope so. I've managed to get good overall bandwidth out of my 8GB reaper ram so now I am happy. It looks like Micro$oft is going to release Windows 7 much sooner, they are skipping the Beta 2 version and coming out with "release candidate 1" which I think means #2 is the real deal.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 4, 2009)

I am sort of getting sick of the Single Player version when I play on Expert. I've cleared all levels on Expert except for the ends that require you to get rescued.

At one point in the 1st part on the last level where you hear the horde coming for you, all I see is the stupid AI get slaughtered to the point it’s useless for me to save them or I would die most definitely. I backed up into a room and closed the door. Had my Shotgun ready at the aim and waited for my time to get slaughtered. I tell you my freaking heart was beating 

I lasted long enough until the TANK cornered me and eventually took my head off. Boy Single Player “Expert” is like playing alone. I am going to have to play “Advance” for the last levels of all the campaigns because the AI just can’t handle it.

DARN, L4D sure gets your blood running wild


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 4, 2009)

Left 4 Dead has a single player?! I never noticed it  It's hard enough having 3 humans and 1 bot.. I simply cannot imagine playing with 3 bots..


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Left 4 Dead has a single player?! I never noticed it  It's hard enough having 3 humans and 1 bot.. I simply cannot imagine playing with 3 bots..



depending on who you play with, the bots can make it easier. they dont friendly fire, for one.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> depending on who you play with, the bots can make it easier. they dont friendly fire, for one.



Thats true.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 4, 2009)

They also waste medkits and pills. They will generally heal when they get into the yellow zone.. Your suppose to heal when you get back up from getting downed or if your black and white.. Not when you get a boo boo.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> They also waste medkits and pills. They will generally heal when they get into the yellow zone.. Your suppose to heal when you get back up from getting downed or if your black and white.. Not when you get a boo boo.



they also follow you and dont run off all alone chasing a med kit or pills that they saw 5 rooms ago. (one of my housemates is kinda nooby, and if theres something wrong you can do.... she'll do it)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey guys check this out. Its really funny. lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnRVIC7kS4s


----------



## Super XP (Feb 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Left 4 Dead has a single player?! I never noticed it  It's hard enough having 3 humans and 1 bot.. I simply cannot imagine playing with 3 bots..


You should play it sometime. It will measure how good you really are


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 4, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey guys check this out. Its really funny. lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnRVIC7kS4s



That was funny as hell.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 4, 2009)

O.K. I cleared the first 2 end levels on "Advanced" in single player. The AI is still stupid but what can you do. I've completed the other non-end levels on Expert.


----------



## CH@NO (Feb 5, 2009)

I finally cleared all levels on Advanced mode, was hard at the begining, but later was kinda easy, I think I can say I'm almost mastered the advance mode 

Now I'll be trying expert.

I wanna know which chapter do you consider harder??.....I has serious problem finishing the NO MERCY one, the last level seems to have many more enemies than the others. It was the last to finish it, the others wasn't that hard...


----------



## Super XP (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree, the NO MERCY level is one of the hardest. It becomes stupid on EXPERT. 
I've "Greatly" noticed the game cheating on me. I've shot in point blank range Zombies and my bullets go right through them on EXPERT and they are still coming at me. I’ve shot Zombies aiming at the head very close distance and my bullets had no effect so I end up wasting bullets faster. 

I’m really into outsmarting the AI on EXPERT but this is ridiculous. Is this Valves way of making the game harder by cheating? This doesn't happen on Normal or Advance levels just Expert unless there is a game glitch I believe they should fix this problem ASAP.
I’ve noticed the exact same problem with MP on a few occasions but not as severe as Expert on SP.

So good luck on Expert, you’ll need it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 5, 2009)

You what I hate? The way zombies will spawn directly behind you. 

Your facing one direction and your like ok good no zombies then turn around and it spawns one instantly right behind you. Thats what I hate the most.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 5, 2009)

I hate how they always spawn behind you when a tank is coming. You look one way and there are no zombies... you start running backwards while shooting the tank and then some random zombie appears behind you just to make you stop and get smoked by the tank. 

I hate how zombies running behind you magically appear in front of you (maybe it only happens to me).


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 5, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I hate how they always spawn behind you when a tank is coming. You look one way and there are no zombies... you start running backwards while shooting the tank and then some random zombie appears behind you just to make you stop and get smoked by the tank.
> 
> I hate how zombies running behind you magically appear in front of you (maybe it only happens to me).



The zombie always Run/Spawn in the directions your not looking at. So if you can run one way while constantly looking 360 theoretically no zombies should spawn near you.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 5, 2009)

I know but they should be able to spawn where you're running when you were just looking there 2 seconds ago.


----------



## CH@NO (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah that's right, they suddenly appears....I see them appears from the ground once, If like they were buried.

I suppose killing a lonely tank is not a challenge according to Valve, they like to trow at you hunters or smokers when you insanely debate your life wasting all your ammo killing him.....and this happens most of the time in the final mision of any chapter, It's very hard to run into the rescuer's vehicle when a thousand of zombies are after you, not to mention you have to dodge the tanks, boomers, hunters and smokers, in single player is very easy to see 2 or 3 survivors wasting their time killing zombies instead of jump into the vehicle, and in the most of the case just one survived.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 5, 2009)

I tried it once again, a zombie was just sitting there so I took my auto shotgun aimed it at his head and shot one round. It totaly missed. He didn't even get up to attack me. And I was close enough to easily take him out but at the same time keep him from getting up after me.

Is this some sort of glitch? Doesn't happen all the time but when it does it sucks. Also can we outrun the TANK on 80% health? If so then he sure runs a lot faster on "EXPERT" single player.


----------



## CH@NO (Feb 5, 2009)

and what about your favorite survivor character???

I always tend to use Zoey, since I'm only play on SP mode, I had the idea that they tend to help more a woman.

the only other I like to use is Bill....francis seems a bit gay and like to die a lot, and Louis simple looks dumb.


----------



## CH@NO (Feb 5, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I tried it once again, a zombie was just sitting there so I took my auto shotgun aimed it at his head and shot one round. It totaly missed. He didn't even get up to attack me. And I was close enough to easily take him out but at the same time keep him from getting up after me.
> 
> Is this some sort of glitch? Doesn't happen all the time but when it does it sucks. Also can we outrun the TANK on 80% health? If so then he sure runs a lot faster on "EXPERT" single player.



more or less the same here, and I'm using the Xbox360 version, at times you shoot in the zombies's head when they are in front of you and increadibly you miss, and some times you miss and the zombies's head blow up.

I HATE when It happens 'cause playing on advance each punch of the zombies take 5 points of your health, I've read that in Expert it takes 10 points, so at many times this "glitch" can kill you.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 5, 2009)

What about shooting a hunter in mid air when it attacks you? Everytime I try on Expert I get attacked despite being really good at it but the AI seems to nail it all the time. That is another glitch, the hunter is right in front of me and I become useless because my shots go right past him most of the time.

Expert should be hard to beat but let's not cheat Valve OK.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah that happens with me too, I will shoot a hunter at point blank and it goes right through and hits a wall, kinda annoying.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Yeah that happens with me too, I will shoot a hunter at point blank and it goes right through and hits a wall, kinda annoying.



Make sure you aim right. Because since there all over the place you have to make sure the computer can recognize the shot.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 6, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Make sure you aim right. Because since there all over the place you have to make sure the computer can recognize the shot.


That is the problem and Valve needs to address it. This only happens on Expert for me.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2009)

they probably decreased the accuracy of the weapons on expert mode, and you're simply suffering higher spread on the buckshot.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> they probably decreased the accuracy of the weapons on expert mode, and you're simply suffering higher spread on the buckshot.



+1, accuracy is decreased.  That's the reason for the fail aiming.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 6, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> +1, accuracy is decreased.  That's the reason for the fail aiming.


Any way to increase the accuracy? Valve shouldn't be messing with the weapons accuracy, its just stupid IMO. 

The only reason why I play L4D in SP on Expert is because it’s the only level challenging enough for me to stay interested in the game, but this accuracy problem really needs to be resolved because it diminishes my ability to play my best.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2009)

email them or complain on the valve forum. they sure as hell wont be reading here for ideas for the next patch.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.left4deadforum.com/showthread.php?tid=434


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2009)

Even if accuracy is decreased that still shouldn't effect a dead on shot to the head from one foot away.

However, I've yet to experience this issue first hand.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2009)

WOW ok So I just got banned from a server for no reason what so ever. I was playing just fine no one was talking or saying anything I wasn't doing anything wrong then all of a sudden I get vote kick off????

I try to reconnect and it says i'm banned?

Just why?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 6, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> WOW ok So I just got banned from a server for no reason what so ever. I was playing just fine no one was talking or saying anything I wasn't doing anything wrong then all of a sudden I get vote kick off????
> 
> I try to reconnect and it says i'm banned?
> 
> Just why?


From what I know, it’s a stupid hack or something which some people are using on Steam to get rid of people if they do not know you. I too got voted off for absolutely no reason. Once I they tried to vote me off and it was 2 to 1 so I stayed on because the 2 that wanted me off were a bunch of sore losers. Just after several seconds later I got kicked off the server and was never allowed on.


----------



## Troy210 (Feb 6, 2009)

I played this game for about 2 weeks, and it got old real fast on me. Dunno why, I love zombie movies, and the game was good. Now it's just another game collecting dust. Anyone wanna trade me for it for something?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 6, 2009)

llllllllllll said:


> I played this game for about 2 weeks, and it got old real fast on me. Dunno why, I love zombie movies, and the game was good. Now it's just another game collecting dust. Anyone wanna trade me for it for something?


No man, Valve is dedicating all its resources to this game, we are to see new levels, weapons and massive bug fixes coming out very soon. 

If you do a internet search they have about 35 "NEW" movie campaigns which equal to about 170 new levels of game play. I just hope the levels are long enough. 

Here check out these links:
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=207495

L4D Map Database! (This is good stuff)
http://l4dmapdb.wikidot.com/


----------



## JudgeMent (Feb 6, 2009)

*Left4Dead Tournament*

There is a left4dead tournament for money, possibly 300+ dollars depending on the number of teams that show, in Cincinnati, Ohio, at Roxx Coffeehouse and Games.  A few people posting here live in Ohio, and in Cleveland, and if they would like to come to possibly come to Roxx Coffeehouse and Games for the tournament, which will be on a Saturday later in this month, than send me an email at michaeldblr437@gmail.com.  Unfortunately, you must show up on location to participate, so participants not in the region or close to the region would be able to go.  For further information send me an message and I will send you more.  It is teams of 4v4, single elimination on blood harvest, $10 entrance fee. For more information and directions, send me an email if you are interested in going.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 7, 2009)

L4D Shot Guns:

Pump-Action: Powerful but slow





Semi-Auto: Powerful and very fast - My Favorite L4D Weapon!!!





Double Barrel: Extremely Powerful but slow loading. It's powerful shot compensates for the slow loading time. (Possible upcoming Gun for L4D I HOPE!!!)





Cartridge Breakdown:





Short Barrel, Powerful widerange but short distance shot. (Possible upcoming Gun for L4D I HOPE!!!)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey you guys can run it in 3D if you happen to have the glasses and care to try.

Just download this driver and choose Anaglyph than enable it.

http://www.iz3d.com/t-dcdriver.aspx


----------



## ChromeDome (Feb 7, 2009)

Super XP said:


> No man, Valve is dedicating all its resources to this game, we are to see new levels, weapons and massive bug fixes coming out very soon.
> 
> If you do a internet search they have about 35 "NEW" movie campaigns which equal to about 170 new levels of game play. I just hope the levels are long enough.
> 
> ...


I'm so EXCITED!!


----------



## Super XP (Feb 7, 2009)

ChromeDome said:


> I'm so EXCITED!!


Same here. 
The game has been quoted as one of the best all time “EVER” multi-player On-Line game with awesome Single Player action to satisfy both worlds.


----------



## ChromeDome (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah i mean i would have been happy with oh...10 more maps or so. i mean i'm not even tired of the 4 we have now. but 35? man that is great. not crazy about the "orange" stuff.  but hey thats ok, i'll take the rest. looks great. i'll be playing this game for a good many years to come, i'm sure. its already taken the place of any other shooter out there for me. and its my first online gaming experience. so i couldn't ask for anything more. i am REALLY looking forward to all of it


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2009)

ChromeDome said:


> yeah i mean i would have been happy with oh...10 more maps or so. i mean i'm not even tired of the 4 we have now. but 35? man that is great. not crazy about the "orange" stuff.  but hey thats ok, i'll take the rest. looks great. i'll be playing this game for a good many years to come, i'm sure. its already taken the place of any other shooter out there for me. and its my first online gaming experience. so i couldn't ask for anything more. i am REALLY looking forward to all of it



well those maps are 3rd party. they arent official maps.

Orange is actually  very good, its a test map for the author to see what works and what doesnt for his real maps, which will be made when the SDK is released.

i've played most of the 3rd party maps, the official ones are far higher quality


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 7, 2009)

im really looking forward to creating my own maps.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey guys. I discovered a new glitch with the starter Shotgun.

While shooting at a zombie once the shot goes thought melee directly afterward and it will shot again maybe even a third time with out consuming ammo.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 7, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey guys. I discovered a new glitch with the Two Barrel Shotgun.
> 
> While shooting at a zombie once the shot goes thought melee directly afterward and it will shot again maybe even a third time with out consuming ammo.



yea you can do this with the auto shotty as well.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 7, 2009)

Also left 4 dead DLC survivor mode is just how long you can survive hoard after hoard.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 7, 2009)

> Hey you guys can run it in 3D if you happen to have the glasses and care to try.
> 
> Just download this driver and choose Anaglyph than enable it.
> 
> http://www.iz3d.com/t-dcdriver.aspx



would this work with any game or is it deicated to L4D?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 7, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> would this work with any game or is it deicated to L4D?



Any game should do. Let me know the results cause I don't have 3D Glasses.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey guys. I discovered a new glitch with the Two Barrel Shotgun.
> 
> While shooting at a zombie once the shot goes thought melee directly afterward and it will shot again maybe even a third time with out consuming ammo.





AphexDreamer said:


> Also left 4 dead DLC survivor mode is just how long you can survive hoard after hoard.



How did you get the double barreled shotgun?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 7, 2009)

Castiel said:


> How did you get the double barreled shotgun?



My bad I thought the Starter Shotgun had two barrels. My bad.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 7, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> My bad I thought the Starter Shotgun had two barrels. My bad.


I wish it did. 
Double Barrel should theoretically give you the power of at least 3 to 5 pump action single barrel shotguns shooting all at once. It all has to do with it's integrated design and timing which makes them so much more powerful. When those two barrels shoot out at the same time it would decapitate anything standing in front.

Theoretically it should only take between 5 to 8 shots of a Double Barrel to kill a TANK. It also would take a little longer to re-load a Double Barrel. 

I really hope Valve comes out with a Double Barrel. It would just give players more choice and keep more people excited.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

I am designing a L4D map and I am going to call it *“Circle of Death”*. Let’s just say you better have full ammo just before you try to enter the safe house, if you can enter it with all your limbs attached that is.


----------



## ChromeDome (Feb 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> well those maps are 3rd party. they arent official maps.
> 
> i've played most of the 3rd party maps, the official ones are far higher quality


ok i'm sort of a nub when it comes to this. how does one play a 3rd party map? can i do it online with others? how does that work, exactly?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2009)

Type map mapname in the console after you install it in the L4D folder.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Type map mapname in the console after you install it in the L4D folder.


O.K. in detail where exactly do you install a 3rd party map in the L4D folder? Is there a specific place to place that map into?

And how exactly do you enable/play a 3rd party map. We press the ~ to get into the games console, then what? What do we type? I’ve tried enabling a 3rd party map but had no luck at all.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Also left 4 dead DLC survivor mode is just how long you can survive hoard after hoard.



i had my game break once when we were cooping orange, and this happened. its actually DAMNED FUN.

chrome: see shadows post.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2009)

program files/steam/steamapps/common/Left 4 Dead/left4dead/maps


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> program files/steam/steamapps/common/Left 4 Dead/left4dead/maps


O.K. that’s what I thought but when I try to enable it by pressing the ~ and typing the map name it does not work? Any suggestions?

O.K. I found this on the L4D Database Website:


> *You have to download it and put it in the map folder thing.
> 
> Then go in-game, start a single player scenario, doesn't matter which, and go into the console, and type in:
> 
> ...


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

This map does look cool in a way:
*City Minami Department Store*


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2009)

Super XP said:


> O.K. that’s what I thought but when I try to enable it by pressing the ~ and typing the map name it does not work? Any suggestions?



map mapnamehere

if they dont show in the auto-fill as you type it, that means you put the map in the wrong spot.



Super XP said:


> This map does look cool in a way:
> *City Minami Department Store*




the later levels in the series are buggy, you can walk right off the map into blank space in a few spots. Will be good when its finished.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

O.K. I just can't wait to get my hands on the L4D SDK so I can start my Circle of Death map series.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2009)

Super XP said:


> O.K. I just can't wait to get my hands on the L4D SDK so I can start my Circle of Death map series.



dont forget to upload it... and dont forget to make a Vs mode variant 

man, there is NOTHING more satisfying than killing survivors at a lan and listening to them scream.


----------



## BloodTotal (Feb 8, 2009)

I seriously don't see whats so good about this game, I played it, and I wasn't like WOOW OMFG ROX


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2009)

BloodTotal said:


> I seriously don't see whats so good about this game, I played it, and I wasn't like WOOW OMFG ROX



the game is MP based. it entirely depends on who you're playing with.

if you dont have a reliable group of friends to play with, or you're a lone wolf type - this game is not for you


----------



## BloodTotal (Feb 8, 2009)

I was playing online for like 1 hour with people on steam, and it was like meh.

my fav game right now is UT3, I have never in my life seen a game more beautiful than this one


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 8, 2009)

BloodTotal said:


> I was playing online for like 1 hour with people on steam, and it was like meh.
> 
> my fav game right now is UT3, I have never in my life seen a game more beautiful than this one



Than you haven't seen Crysis....


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> dont forget to upload it... and dont forget to make a Vs mode variant
> 
> man, there is NOTHING more satisfying than killing survivors at a lan and listening to them scream.


Just picture a circular dungeon style chamber with 6 dead end pathways along with 1 way entrance into the circle of death and one 1 way exit into the Safe Room for a total of 8 pathways when you situate yourself in the middle. 

After a long tiresome battle to get to the next Safe Room you end up in this circle of death. Now you tell me what and how many of those what’s will come out of those so called 6 dead end pathways 


BloodTotal said:


> I was playing online for like 1 hour with people on steam, and it was like meh.
> 
> my fav game right now is UT3, I have never in my life seen a game more beautiful than this one


If you ever liked Half-Life 2 then L4D is your game. Both MP and SP is extremely fun. I like the fact each and everytime you play the same level it changes on you.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Just picture a circular dungeon style chamber with 6 dead end pathways along with 1 way entrance into the circle of death and one 1 way exit into the Safe Room for a total of 8 pathways when you situate yourself in the middle.
> 
> After a long tiresome battle to get to the next Safe Room you end up in this circle of death. Now you tell me what and how many of those what’s will come out of those so called 6 dead end pathways
> 
> If you ever liked Half-Life 2 then L4D is your game. Both MP and SP is extremely fun. I like the fact each and everytime you play the same level it changes on you.




make sure those dead ends contain weapons, ammo, and grenades (in various amounts/types per pathway). If you want to make things complicated, make it two story in places, so people have to get up ladders/ramps to even know if its a dead end or not


----------



## Drizzt5 (Feb 8, 2009)

Free DLC or gtfo

I'm pretty sure we are getting it for free.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2009)

Drizzt5 said:


> Free DLC or gtfo
> 
> I'm pretty sure we are getting it for free.



it will be free on PC. whether or not its free on console (360, PS3?) depends on the console makers.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> make sure those dead ends contain weapons, ammo, and grenades (in various amounts/types per pathway). If you want to make things complicated, make it two story in places, so people have to get up ladders/ramps to even know if its a dead end or not


Great ideas, I did already plan on having loads of ammo and pipe bombs along with moletals but the weapons, ladders/ramps are a good idea.

I should base it in a mid even time theme depending on how integrated the SDK will be. Will the SDK give us complete control? Right now I do not know.


----------



## ChromeDome (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks for helping me out with installation of these new maps...whoever helped me out itt 

yeah, looks very promising. i've only played a few. i was very impressed with the Prisonyard one. lots of potential there

so does Valve have to offer these for multiplayer? or they have to enable SDK or w/e its called? how exactly does this work and will we get complete scenarios like we have now? or just little mini games, so to speak?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2009)

ChromeDome said:


> thanks for helping me out with installation of these new maps...whoever helped me out itt
> 
> yeah, looks very promising. i've only played a few. i was very impressed with the Prisonyard one. lots of potential there
> 
> so does Valve have to offer these for multiplayer? or they have to enable SDK or w/e its called? how exactly does this work and will we get complete scenarios like we have now? or just little mini games, so to speak?



none of those maps are from valve. they will never be included with the game. They are simply maps that other people have made, using the half life 2 SDK.

Once the L4D SDK is released, those maps will be better quality/finished - but everyone you play with is going to need to download them, as the game doesnt seem to support auto downloading of maps.


----------



## BloodTotal (Feb 8, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Than you haven't seen Crysis....



I've seen crysis, hell i've played crysis, it doesn't look that good, the game sucks



Super XP said:


> Just picture a circular dungeon style chamber with 6 dead end pathways along with 1 way entrance into the circle of death and one 1 way exit into the Safe Room for a total of 8 pathways when you situate yourself in the middle.
> 
> After a long tiresome battle to get to the next Safe Room you end up in this circle of death. Now you tell me what and how many of those what’s will come out of those so called 6 dead end pathways
> 
> If you ever liked Half-Life 2 then L4D is your game. Both MP and SP is extremely fun. I like the fact each and everytime you play the same level it changes on you.



You don't know how much I love Counter-Strike Source, I love CSS


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2009)

irvine25 said:


> I have been hearing about some nice feedbacks regarding Left for Dead game. And i think its cool with all the zombies and the undead walking around in the midst... I still don't have any games right now in my laptop, will you recommend it and if so is it compatible with Windows Vista operating system? Thanks.



Yes it is compatible with Windows Vista.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 8, 2009)

BloodTotal said:


> I've seen crysis, hell i've played crysis, it doesn't look that good, the game sucks
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know how much I love Counter-Strike Source, I love CSS



Wha! Crysis is the best looking game ever! Did you max out the Graphics? To say Crysis doesn't look that good is blasphemous. Unless your saying Crysis doesn't look that good compared to real life.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Wha! Crysis is the best looking game ever! Did you max out the Graphics? To say Crysis doesn't look that good is blasphemous. Unless your saying Crysis doesn't look that good compared to real life.



Crysis doesn't look that great honestly. Stalker Clear Sky has better lighting and Left 4 Dead just looks better while maintaining 100+ FPS. Crysis is so unoptimized it's not even funny anymore.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Feb 8, 2009)

Crysis is still probably the best looking game. Stalker clear sky comes close, I ran it in dx10.1 maxed out totally and it was the worst fps I've ever seen.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Crysis doesn't look that great honestly. Stalker Clear Sky has better lighting and Left 4 Dead just looks better while maintaining 100+ FPS. Crysis is so unoptimized it's not even funny anymore.



Clear Sky really doesn't look that great... Textures are horrible compared to Crysis. And if you really thing about it, considering all that Crysis does and offers visually, its preatty well optimized to deliver what it does and the frames it does.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Clear Sky really doesn't look that great... Textures are horrible compared to Crysis. And if you really thing about it, considering all that Crysis does and offers visually, its preatty well optimized to deliver what it does and the frames it does.



Not really. Look at FarCry2. I get 50+ fps on it(too bad the game itself sucks balls) and it looks better than crysis. Crytek is just lazy.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Not really. Look at FarCry2. I get 50+ fps on it(too bad the game itself sucks balls) and it looks better than crysis. Crytek is just lazy.



Yeah but Far Cry 2 lacks a few thing that Crysis offered. Not saying it was the as optimized as it could be but for its first revision it was well enough. Thus the release of the game in the first place.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Not really. Look at FarCry2. I get 50+ fps on it(too bad the game itself sucks balls) and it looks better than crysis. Crytek is just lazy.



FarCry 2 does not look better than Crysis. You're lying to yourself.

Crysis is a shit game but graphically it remains king.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm just waiting for another game to come out to crunch all hardware like Crysis does.


----------



## apheX? (Feb 8, 2009)

Ill tell you what remains king.... you lot going off topic! 
Left 4 Dead is what its about! 

When does the L4D DLC come out?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 8, 2009)

apheX? said:


> Ill tell you what remains king.... you lot going off topic!
> Left 4 Dead is what its about!
> 
> When does the L4D DLC come out?



http://left4dead411.com/


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 8, 2009)

apheX? said:


> Ill tell you what remains king.... you lot going off topic!
> Left 4 Dead is what its about!
> 
> When does the L4D DLC come out?



Spring I think.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Spring I think.



Spring middle March through first of May. Maybe?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> none of those maps are from valve. they will never be included with the game. They are simply maps that other people have made, using the half life 2 SDK.
> 
> Once the L4D SDK is released, those maps will be better quality/finished - but everyone you play with is going to need to download them, as the game doesnt seem to support auto downloading of maps.


But Valve is smart getting other people to design L4D maps and further stimulate L4D sales.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 8, 2009)

Super XP said:


> But Valve is smart getting other people to design L4D maps and further stimulate L4D sales.



Custom maps and mods have been around since HL1, its nothing new. Just like CS, TF and TF2 got home made custom maps L4D is just as susceptible.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Custom maps and mods have been around since HL1, its nothing new. Just like CS, TF and TF2 got home made custom maps L4D is just as susceptible.


Yes, I figured that. I remember HL2 (the game that converted me to FPS).


----------



## ASRockIQ (Feb 9, 2009)

will the DLC be free of charge?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

Me and ShadowFold were talking a earlier today and thinking of getting a team together to make L4D maps when the L4D-SDK engine comes out.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Me and ShadowFold were talking a earlier today and thinking of getting a team together to make L4D maps when the L4D-SDK engine comes out.


Well you may be able to assist me in Circle of Death Map I am planning on creating as soon as I get my hands on the L4D-SDK engine.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Well you may be able to assist me in Circle of Death Map I am planning on creating as soon as I get my hands on the L4D-SDK engine.



i'll beta test it


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 9, 2009)

Oooo o o, let met Beta test yalls maps too please.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'll beta test it


I'm sure you will


----------



## Drizzt5 (Feb 9, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> will the DLC be free of charge?



I've been reading about this a lot and almost trolling to get an official answer from valve on the steam forums...

Yes, it should be free of charge for PC users although valve is stupid and won't officially announce it.


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 9, 2009)

think TF2, they didn't charge for the extra content there. valve have said they'll be introducing new zombies too (source: March issue UK PCZone magazine)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 9, 2009)

As for new zombies, if you look in the Left 4 Dead Sound folder you can find sound files from the attack and hurting of a Zombie Dog. Also if you pay attention you can here dogs in some of the maps howling.


----------



## apheX? (Feb 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Me and ShadowFold were talking a earlier today and thinking of getting a team together to make L4D maps when the L4D-SDK engine comes out.



just make it mental, 1 room 2 doors and have the zombies swarm thru the doors!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

apheX? said:


> just make it mental, 1 room 2 doors and have the zombies swarm thru the doors!



I'm already drawing up some plans that are kinda like that.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 9, 2009)

i gotta get this game haha


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2009)

Does this happen to you guys when playing L4D. I keep hearing "RUN" in a scary zombie style voice or am I hearing things. Should I start gaming in the light


----------



## J-Man (Feb 9, 2009)

Who wants to play L4D?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2009)

I suck at the game do you want to play?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 9, 2009)

Only if you host.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

Canada and Uk, big *ping*


----------



## Super XP (Feb 10, 2009)

I used Fraps to video my L4D game but the file is 3.9GB big. Any way to make it a smaller file?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 10, 2009)

I was playing as Boomer and I was waiting for an attack he said Welcome in a Burping manner.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 10, 2009)

lol, really. I always hear stuff from the zombies. But the most is "RUN".


----------



## J-Man (Feb 10, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I used Fraps to video my L4D game but the file is 3.9GB big. Any way to make it a smaller file?


 Sony Vegas Pro 8 or SUPER.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84657


----------



## Super XP (Feb 10, 2009)

Good Stuff,


----------



## Super XP (Feb 10, 2009)

Have you guys seen this?

*Left 4 Dead Updated with Survival Pack*, Critic's Choice Edition AnnouncedSDK also offered by Valve

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Left-4-Dead-Updated-with-Survival-Pack-Critic-039-s-Choice-Edition-Announced-103898.shtml


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Have you guys seen this?
> 
> *Left 4 Dead Updated with Survival Pack*, Critic's Choice Edition AnnouncedSDK also offered by Valve
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Left-4-Dead-Updated-with-Survival-Pack-Critic-039-s-Choice-Edition-Announced-103898.shtml



Nice find.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 10, 2009)

Awesome thanks. What do you think this is? 
*Critic's Choice Edition of Left 4 Dead* 

I like the way Valve is taking care of the people that bought and play L4D. I feel everybody will make the game last for a very long time so long as we have crazy, innovative and unique custom maps to play and enjoy. *For now Long Live L4D!!!*


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Awesome thanks. What do you think this is?
> *Critic's Choice Edition of Left 4 Dead*
> 
> I like the way Valve is taking care of the people that bought and play L4D. I feel everybody will make the game last for a very long time so long as we have crazy, innovative and unique custom maps to play and enjoy. *For now Long Live L4D!!!*


critics choice is a copy with all the new stuff added in, to convince people with slow net to buy it.

It will also be the name they use on the console version, to make people buy it with the extras


----------



## Super XP (Feb 10, 2009)

O.K. thanks for the info. 
Can't wait for the Source Software Development Kit (SSDK). It's going to be fun,


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah, me either. this might be the SDK that makes me fully complete a map/campaign.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

Still looking for people to help out on the Map team!


----------



## apheX? (Feb 10, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Still looking for people to help out on the Map team!



I could give a hand if you want. Have gd ideas and imagination and have experience in the gfx area for the behind scene stuff. 

Can code but only a little.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 10, 2009)

I've already got two levels mapped out in google sketchup. Just need someone who knows how to make maps. Download Xfire and add me(profile in sig, Shadowfold) if you are insterested in helping me with this. I won't be on for a few more hours since I gotta wait for UPS to drop my new DK790GX off


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I've already got two levels mapped out in google sketchup. Just need someone who knows how to make maps. Download Xfire and add me(profile in sig, Shadowfold) if you are insterested in helping me with this. I won't be on for a few more hours since I gotta wait for UPS to drop my new DK790GX off



Sweet. 

I'm working on some designs for a map, just ideas, and I will start sketching them out and send them to you to get your opinion.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 11, 2009)

I was testing out L4D in single player and found out that the AI turns stupid in Expert Mode when you compare to Advance or Normal. Is this Valve's way of making the Expert Mode harder? If so its stupid


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I was testing out L4D in single player and found out that the AI turns stupid in Expert Mode when you compare to Advance or Normal. Is this Valve's way of making the Expert Mode harder? If so its stupid



expert mode has lower weapon accuracy, less intelligent AI companions, higher friendly fire damage, and increased Boss infected health.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> expert mode has lower weapon accuracy, less intelligent AI companions, higher friendly fire damage, and increased Boss infected health.


 Well shouldn't Expert Mode also make the AI better? Shot accuracy shouldn’t change at all. I don’t mind the game being much harder, but Valve shouldn’t limit our abilities by cheating.

I went from being a sharp shooter to a hit and miss with Expert Mode. 
I've cleared every level in Expert Mode except for 3 of the last levels of the campaigns. The level with the fishing boat I cleared on Expert Mode though I was the only survivor because the blasted AI was running toward the horde of zombies instead of following me into the boat. 

It's frustrating and fun at the same time when playing Expert Mode. Advance Mode is still very challenging but Expert is just crazy hard which I like.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 11, 2009)

Do you use pills often.....? I don't.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 11, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Do you use pills often.....? I don't.





Did I tell you guys that I seen a Hunter while working the night shift. It appeared then disappeared.


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 11, 2009)

common logic dictates that on higher difficulties the AI would be sharper and more "intelligent". however we're talking about companion AI, and it follows that they should be dumber on higher settings to give the human player a challenge.  i've never touched the single player game so i can't comment on the weapon accuracy on different difficulties. i always crouch anyway, and fire in short bursts/one shots.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Left 4 Dead DLC is Free for both 360 and PC! Sweet!


----------



## Super XP (Feb 11, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> common logic dictates that on higher difficulties the AI would be sharper and more "intelligent". however we're talking about companion AI, and it follows that they should be dumber on higher settings to give the human player a challenge.  i've never touched the single player game so i can't comment on the weapon accuracy on different difficulties. i always crouch anyway, and fire in short bursts/one shots.


If you play the same way in online Multi-Player for Single Player Expert then you will not survive long because its sort of like you are alone. Advance Mode is sort of balanced. But Expert the AI is just way too stupid. They even stand there sometimes while Zombies are attacking them. It may be a bug or something, but to only stand there and do nothing?


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 11, 2009)

my point was that you're meant to be more alone. on Easy i'd think the AI would be very strong and thus able to defeat the hordes easily. on Expert, the AI is dumbed down to give the human player more challenge


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> my point was that you're meant to be more alone. on Easy i'd think the AI would be very strong and thus able to defeat the hordes easily. on Expert, the AI is dumbed down to give the human player more challenge


Yes I understand but the way it’s implemented in the Expert Mode is like its buggy because a lot of the time one or two of the AI survivors just stand there while they are getting beat up by Zombies. At least have them defend each other and themselves. This doesn’t happen all the time but it does happen more often than not.
After testing the game on Expert Mode, I came to the conclusion that it’s a bug and not synthetically implemented by Valve. Well, this is what I am hoping. I still very much find SP on Expert fun & challenging. Hope Valve resolves the bug issues. Many of us still value SP very much.


----------



## ChromeDome (Feb 12, 2009)

*Good News For Xbox Players*

*February 11, 2009 — The recently announced Left 4 Dead Downloadable Content (L4D DLC) will be delivered to Xbox 360 and PC gamers free of charge.

Due for release this spring, the DLC for 2008's best-selling new game property on the PC and Xbox 360, is dubbed the L4D Survival Pack and introduces a new multiplayer game mode entitled, Survival, plus two complete campaigns for Versus Mode (Death Toll, Dead Air). A Critic's Choice Edition of the game will be heading to retail stores this spring, and will include access to all the content introduced in the L4D: Survival Pack*





edit: well, someone already started a thread. but there it is, anyway :/


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2009)

death toll and dead air being Vs mode is great, but we still need *new* maps


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 12, 2009)

Wait so they aren't new campaigns? Just adaptations for VS mode? LAME.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> death toll and dead air being Vs mode is great, but we still need *new* maps



Agreed, I think that should of been their main priority, the 4 campaigns are boring now.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2009)

well at least with the SSDK we'll be getting third party maps.


----------



## ChromeDome (Feb 12, 2009)

well, here is a little more...

*But there's more if you're a PC gamer: "The first Left 4 Dead release for the Source Software Development Kit (Source SDK) will allow the creation of custom Left 4 Dead campaigns that will be discoverable via L4D's matchmaking system." The SDK update is also due this spring and will be free of charge to all owners of the full PC game. *

so if you play on PC that is good news. and its my understanding the "Survival" mode DLC will add a fun new dynamic to the game. a somewhat whole other way to play multiplayer, as i understand

would be nice for Valve to get us some new official maps this year, however. although the 3rd party stuff looks promising, too


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2009)

Interesting? I wonder what else they can offer in MP?

They should have at least released more NEW campaigns. What is Valve thinking???


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2009)

assuming it uses the original maps, it could well be like what happened to me when a bug broke our MP coop game.

What happened, was swarms never stopped spawning. kill one and the next starts, with boss infected never slowing down. we had over 3,000 kills in the first level alone


----------



## Teh Muffin Man (Feb 12, 2009)

I've heard they are releasing new maps and maybe new weapons. I've heard that from one or two people..Anyone got some proof to back that up? I think it would be awesome with some new weapons.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 12, 2009)

Teh Muffin Man said:


> I've heard they are releasing new maps and maybe new weapons. I've heard that from one or two people..Anyone got some proof to back that up? I think it would be awesome with some new weapons.



Valve hasn't said anything so it's BS for now.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 12, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey Left 4 Dead DLC is Free for both 360 and PC! Sweet!



Did no one read my post??? I posted this a while back? Ahhhh oh well.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh, just to let you all know I noticed that using Melee attack in single player Expert Mode is completely useless if you are being swarmed by Zombies. Every time you hit a zombie with a melee attack you lose 5 points or so. 

This is what happens.
It’s timed, lets just say you are in the process of a melee attack on 1 or 2 zombies, a 3rd or 4th or more zombie(s) will wait until your body is in full melee motion then it will attack you. So by the time you return to your melee starting position you’ve already lost more than half of your points unless your already stupid AI buddies help you out.  

It seems the Zombies are somewhat intelligent where as your AI companions are stoned out of there head. But again, I think the game cheats on you in Expert Mode and requires bug fixes.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 12, 2009)

Expert ain't that bad... Only time it gets tough is with the tanks and if you get unlucky and a witch is directly in your path or your playing with a bunch of retarded ppl.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Expert ain't that bad... Only time it gets tough is with the tanks and if you get unlucky and a witch is directly in your path or your playing with a bunch of retarded ppl.


I am talking about Single Player action so the only retarded ppl would be the AI assisting me. Expert is great, I like the challenge. 
Usually one of the AI's attacks the witch if she is in our way. The TANK is a lot harder on Expert vs. Normal/Advance. He actually cheats. When he picks something up to throw at you where ever you move the, that object which he throws at you sort of follows you in the air. I've never seen this in Advance or Normal modes. I assume just more bug fixing needs to be done.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 12, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I am talking about Single Player action so the only retarded ppl would be the AI assisting me. Expert is great, I like the challenge.
> Usually one of the AI's attacks the witch if she is in our way. The TANK is a lot harder on Expert vs. Normal/Advance. He actually cheats. When he picks something up to throw at you where ever you move the, that object which he throws at you sort of follows you in the air. I've never seen this in Advance or Normal modes. I assume just more bug fixing needs to be done.



Yeah I know, his rock will actually curve in mid air. Some BS, but I actually like the challenge. They should have an Expert mode that Cuts the BS and then one above it which keeps it the way it is. That would make everybody happy.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah I know, his rock will actually curve in mid air. Some BS, but I actually like the challenge. They should have an Expert mode that Cuts the BS and then one above it which keeps it the way it is. That would make everybody happy.


100% Agreed. 
I also don't mind the massive swarm of zombies that Expert Mode seems to always have, I say bring them all on and I’ll be waiting with my fully automatic black shiny shotgun with a smile.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh, I also notice on Expert Mode the little buggers always seem to appear right behind you as your running backwards fighting off the TANK. The problem is if you don’t notice this in time, you lose most of your life which makes you move slower just in time for the TANK to take off your head. Just more Valve BS IMO.


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 12, 2009)

i want an Insane difficulty mode. as for Valve not releasing campaigns, i say give them time. it takes awhile to make these things expecially to Valve's standards, sure it's easy to knock out a quick campaign, but you have to think about the littlest details to make it more immersive. i also think they won't be releasing just one campaign, but at least two or three, so it'll probably be in the summer. i know four campaigns is a little short, but i'm not tiring of them yet. the replay value comes from finding tricks/shortcuts in the maps and of course playing with various people who have differing style of play and lastly for the completion of those achievements.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Feb 12, 2009)

when the Third Party Maps are completed and ready for DL where would we put them or how would we install them?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 13, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> when the Third Party Maps are completed and ready for DL where would we put them or how would we install them?


You will need to unzip them in your L4D Stream MAP folder from what I've read. Maybe somebody here can give detailed info about this. While playing any map level, you have to go into the games Command Console *~* and type the maps name file or something for it to work.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2009)

Super XP said:


> You will need to unzip them in your L4D Stream MAP folder from what I've read. Maybe somebody here can give detailed info about this. While playing any map level, you have to go into the games Command Console *~* and type the maps name file or something for it to work.



yes and no.

In the release about the SSDK, they mentioned that the game browser now shows custom content, and that they can auto download.

So either you manually download and add the maps, OR you just join a server running it, and auto download it.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Feb 13, 2009)

ao similar to CSS


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> ao similar to CSS



L4D uses an updated version of CSS's engine, so yes. it will behave exactly the same, after we get this update.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 13, 2009)

I am trying to beat the last level of the first campaign on Expert Mode and the darn AI just suck so bad. They keep dying on me. I throw a Molatol bottle at the TANK from far away to hit him and 1 or 2 of the AI run right into the fire to attack the TANK. WTF?

ALSO, Every time you throw a pipe bomb the AI freezes until the pipe explodes, then they continue to fight. So by that time they've already lost more than half of there life, so they attempt to heal themselves right away even though more Zombies are coming to attack. Then they get knocked down. WTF? This can't be Valve's doing, it must be a bug among many more bugs I've noticed with Expert Mode.

Any thoughts? Should we notify Valve about this nonesense


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 13, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I am trying to beat the last level of the first campaign on Expert Mode and the darn AI just suck so bad. They keep dying on me. I throw a Molatol bottle at the TANK from far away to hit him and 1 or 2 of the AI run right into the fire to attack the TANK. WTF?
> 
> ALSO, Every time you throw a pipe bomb the AI freezes until the pipe explodes, then they continue to fight. So by that time they've already lost more than half of there life, so they attempt to heal themselves right away even though more Zombies are coming to attack. Then they get knocked down. WTF? This can't be Valve's doing, it must be a bug among many more bugs I've noticed with Expert Mode.
> 
> Any thoughts? Should we notify Valve about this nonesense



Oh I have seen some weird stuff too. Its just gimpy AI programming. Its more than a few years behind but thats just part of the game really.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 13, 2009)

I notified Steam and Valve about the problem.


----------



## Zombie4Flesh (Feb 14, 2009)

i really can't wait 2 play this game hence the screen name


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 14, 2009)

Zombie4Flesh said:


> i really can't wait 2 play this game hence the screen name



Flattering that you would join just to post in this thread.


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 14, 2009)

I thought that when you threw a pipe bomb the zombies all doggie piled on it so how do your team mates end up getting taken out even if they do freeze?


----------



## ChromeDome (Feb 14, 2009)

^ hmm....don't quite understand that question

the zombies run toward it and pile on it, yes. but if its a large number of zombies or horde they won't all do so. and if so they won't all die. also, if you throw a pipe bomb say...in a street near buildings or in the woods bcuz you are trying to attract zombies away from you and /  or your teammates, it can actually attract more zombies out of the buildings or woods who might have otherwise stayed put. and they may never reach the pipe bomb, depending on where its at

for instance i was in the street the last game i played and standing near a building. the team was being overwhelmed across the way and so i launched a pipe bomb. and what happens? they go toward the bomb, yeah. but they also came storming out of the building behind me and started kicking my butt 

so its sort of like a "zombie call," so to speak. and they will come spilling out from all directions


----------



## Super XP (Feb 14, 2009)

If the Zombies are already attacking the AI's a few still stay behind and continue to attack even though the pipebomb has been thrown. I only notice this on Expert Mode.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2009)

even on normal, if zombies are already attacking someone/something (person/door) they dont get attracted to the pipebomb.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 15, 2009)

I think I am done with Expert Mode, I am going back to Advance just too bugy for me right now unless I am playing online with friends. The AI are really dumed down in Expert. I end up using my pills or health on them most of the time.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2009)

well i finally have stable, useful net. this games great fun in vs mode online.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, I agree it is really fun when you play with total strangers. It's nice to learn things from each other.


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 15, 2009)

This game is $25 right now on Steam, I just sprung and got it.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/500/


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 15, 2009)

mrw1986 said:


> This game is $25 right now on Steam, I just sprung and got it.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/500/



Good deal, nice catch.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2009)

there was another thread about it, thats how i talked my friends into it. Still comes out around $40 Au, but retail for most games here is $99 - $120 these days :S


----------



## xu^ (Feb 15, 2009)

ive also just bought it while it was half price 

couldn't quite bring myself to pay the full amount ,so if u see a utter n00b staggering around getting pwnd it'll prob be me


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2009)

mrw1986 said:


> This game is $25 right now on Steam, I just sprung and got it.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/500/





AphexDreamer said:


> Good deal, nice catch.



Yeah, the deal has been posted 3 times over this thread.

I wonder how hard is it too look for it or to search for something.


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 15, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Yeah, the deal has been posted 3 times over this thread.
> 
> I wonder how hard is it too look for it or to search for something.



I can't see the thought progression of, "I wonder if left 4 dead is $25 yet, I'll go search for it."  Not generally something someone does nor can you expect someone to read a 37 page thread in it's entirety.  If you're going to try to pick on someone for not searching at least do it when it makes sense.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 15, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Yeah, the deal has been posted 3 times over this thread.
> 
> I wonder how hard is it too look for it or to search for something.



Dude, I knew about the deal. I'm just acknowledging how lucky he was to get the game for that price. In fact everyone with who logs in steam should have known about the deal.:shadedshu


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> I can't see the thought progression of, "I wonder if left 4 dead is $25 yet, I'll go search for it."  Not generally something someone does nor can you expect someone to read a 37 page thread in it's entirety.  If you're going to try to pick on someone for not searching at least do it when it makes sense.





AphexDreamer said:


> Dude, I knew about the deal. I'm just acknowledging how lucky he was to get the game for that price. In fact everyone with who logs in steam should have known about the deal.:shadedshu



Sorry if I said something that made someone upset. I just get a little frustrated(health problems to be the cause) when you see stuff reposted over and over, maybe that is how MOD's feal, IMO. It is a good deal. 

Sorry for it all.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> there was another thread about it, that’s how i talked my friends into it. Still comes out around $40 Au, but retail for most games here is $99 - $120 these days :S


Holly Mother of gaming, $99 to $120 for a retail copy of a PC game. Australia, I should have known. By the way something about your avatar that makes me hungry just by looking at it. It’s O.K. during the day but late at night? I hate night time munchies. 


Castiel said:


> Sorry if I said something that made someone upset. I just get a little frustrated(health problems to be the cause) when you see stuff reposted over and over, maybe that is how MOD's feal, IMO. It is a good deal.
> 
> Sorry for it all.


It’s all good Bro, we are all here to have a great conversation, learn from each other and have fun.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Holly Mother of gaming, $99 to $120 for a retail copy of a PC game. Australia, I should have known. By the way something about your avatar that makes me hungry just by looking at it. It’s O.K. during the day but late at night? I hate night time munchies.



The only way to get legit games in aus is to have a full time job so you have no time to game, or to buy games from steam (if they let us, some get pulled off it like company of heroes) or buy CD keys and hope the MP features of the game dont require the disk.


who cant wait for the two new vs maps?


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 16, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Dude, I knew about the deal. I'm just acknowledging how lucky he was to get the game for that price. In fact everyone with who logs in steam should have known about the deal.:shadedshu



I haven't even installed Steam yet on my machine since I reformatted, so I would have never have known about the deal  Finally installed it last night after buying L4D.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> who cant wait for the two new vs maps?



I will stay up all night just to play them, I can't wait. I am so bored of the normal maps now that I wish I could sale the game, but since new maps are coming I'm keeping. But in the first place I can't sell it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

Add me on steam(LouieV3 or Shadowfold), I'm about to do a local server with a couple friends and we're gonna have sv_cheats 1 on. It's REALLY fun and crazy!


----------



## Super XP (Feb 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Add me on steam(LouieV3 or Shadowfold), I'm about to do a local server with a couple friends and we're gonna have sv_cheats 1 on. It's REALLY fun and crazy!


Wow that is crazy especially the z_spawn mob. I've applied this 20 times once in a row in SP expert, picked a nice corner and by the time I was done, I ran out of ammo and eventually got eaten up by those crazy zombies


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 2, 2009)

*Left 4 Dead anyone?*

hey guys.  Im looking for some ppl to play left for dead with.  If u want to add me me steam name is immortal420, iI will also add you. Lets go kill some Infected!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 2, 2009)

Canadiadiadia? LETS DO IT.
Watch out for Damian, he has down syndrome.


----------



## Damian^ (Mar 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Canadiadiadia? LETS DO IT.
> Watch out for Damian, he has down syndrome.


Lets take this outside in game.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 9, 2009)

AlienIsGOD said:


> hey guys.  Im looking for some ppl to play left for dead with.  If u want to add me me steam name is immortal420, iI will also add you. Lets go kill some Infected!!


Let's do it. I ony have a few more nights on this crasy night shift at work.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sounds sweet, I'll add you and we will play soemtime.


----------



## ChromeDome (Apr 23, 2009)

*Bump for DLC *

so what do you guys think about the Survival Mode and all that?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 23, 2009)

when is the SDK gonna make it? i want to build my own levels.


----------



## Super XP (Apr 23, 2009)

I've been busy, can't wait for the SDK to get released.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Apr 23, 2009)

ChromeDome said:


> so what do you guys think about the Survival Mode and all that?



Oh its great. But they still haven't added any new campaigns. Only a single Last Stand map.


----------



## Mr.Amateur (Apr 23, 2009)

This last stand map you speak of... is it for the new survival mode?  

Been planning on playing l4d once my quad core broke in...hopefully there will be plenty of people still playing by the time I hit 1800 fsb.  Then again there was always plenty of players


----------



## ChromeDome (Apr 23, 2009)

Drizzt5 said:


> Oh its great. But they still haven't added any new campaigns. Only a single Last Stand map.


yeah. sort of a bummer. i was hoping for a  new scenario or two, or at least a couple of new levels within a couple of the existing scenerios

pretty sure all that is coming soon enough, though. and with SDK and stuff....the possibilities are endless 



Mr.Amateur said:


> This last stand map you speak of... is it for the new survival mode?
> 
> Been planning on playing l4d once my quad core broke in...hopefully there will be plenty of people still playing by the time I hit 1800 fsb.  Then again there was always plenty of players


yeah i'm sure they will. i've been playing it since the beginning and it seems new players are about all the time

Steam just dropped the regular price for the game from $50 to $40, too. and with the new content and more coming its well worth that. if you were to get it


----------



## Drizzt5 (Apr 23, 2009)

I wouldn't buy l4d until they have one of those amazing weekend deals. Or buy the steam pack bundle, it's like $99 for all the valve games ever made.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought this game last night. I was tired of reading how awesome it is on just about every forum I visit. 

Played it last night for a couple of hours and had a blast!


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 24, 2009)

Just broke the 10 minute mark in survival for the first time earlier tonight.


----------



## Super XP (Apr 24, 2009)

I never tried survival yet, how is it? And what is it all about? I tried logging into it but the server is always full.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

Drizzt5 said:


> I wouldn't buy l4d until they have one of those amazing weekend deals. Or buy the steam pack bundle, it's like $99 for all the valve games ever made.




Thats what I did   I got it for 19.99


----------



## Wyle (Apr 24, 2009)

I have not played L4d in about 2-3 months.  What is the new survival mode like?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 24, 2009)

i bought my l4d for £15 on a steam weekend sale =p


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 24, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I never tried survival yet, how is it? And what is it all about? I tried logging into it but the server is always full.



You get into a portion of a campaign, prepare your defences, and pull a trigger of some sort.  Then your team tries it's best to survive for as long as possible as waves of zombies come after you.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 24, 2009)

Can I change my vote?! I'm one of the 12 jackasses who voted no.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

Better get a note from Mom first


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 24, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Better get a note from Mom first



My moms dead. 



Don't you feel crunchy.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 24, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!benchmark Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Be back later with results, 1280x960, very high shader settings, AFX16, High detail settings, effects low, no AA


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 24, 2009)

The best zombie game EVER...well its fun anyways.

http://www.1h1k.com/boxhead.html

try DoubleTrouble on nightmare.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry mailman my condolences


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 24, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Sorry mailman my condolences



Don't be. Shes not really. However if she were I think she would have been the model for the witch in L4D.  Come to think of it she looked and acted EXACTLY like the witch. Hmmmm no wonder I like setting that bitch on fire........in the game.


----------



## Ongaku (Apr 24, 2009)

no I don't to play or want this game, even though I really enjoy playing Valve games, I'm just tired of the whole zombie genre. 

It does look pretty cool though.


----------



## erocker (Apr 24, 2009)

Ongaku said:


> no I don't to play or want this game, even though I really enjoy playing Valve games, I'm just tired of the whole zombie genre.
> 
> It does look pretty cool though.



When the game goes on sale for twenty bucks do yourself a favor and get it.  Versus mode multiplayer is where it's at.  Lots of strategy and gaming skill involved.  Plus nothing is sweeter when you are pouncing two survivors with hunters, have another survivor choked out with the Smoker and the other survivor fighting for his life against a horde because they just got puked on by a boomer.


----------



## Ongaku (Apr 24, 2009)

nah...those types of games aren't really my favourite...my friend got me Half Life back in the day and I really it....then I played TF2 for awhile...but I'm just not very good at first person shooters. There's too much crap flying around and it gives me a major headache.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 26, 2009)

I believe this is the best zombie game ever made.


----------



## Super XP (Apr 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Can I change my vote?! I'm one of the 12 jackasses who voted no.





Polaris573 said:


> You get into a portion of a campaign, prepare your defences, and pull a trigger of some sort.  Then your team tries it's best to survive for as long as possible as waves of zombies come after you.


Oh, cool. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 1, 2009)

You know what the worst part of left 4 dead is?  When you're so good the opposing team ragequits after every round because they got destroyed.  My roommate and I played a lot of games today and we always ended with playing an entirely different opposing team.  That's if we were lucky because half the time nobody would fill the opposing slots and we would end up playing against one person.

Oh and erocker if you read this you need to get in on a game with us.  Seems like you're never playing when we are.


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2009)

It's been happening all weekend plus a griefer here and there.  Ragers and griefers are a worse epidemic than zombie infected.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 1, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> You know what the worst part of left 4 dead is?  When you're so good the opposing team ragequits after every round because they got destroyed.  My roommate and I played a lot of games today and we always ended with playing an entirely different opposing team.  That's if we were lucky because half the time nobody would fill the opposing slots and we would end up playing against one person.
> 
> Oh and erocker if you read this you need to get in on a game with us.  Seems like you're never playing when we are.



Then you should play against people who are good and who challenge your skills so you won't have to complain about rage quits.

One round with me and my clan and we will make you want to quit.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 1, 2009)

I never rage quit, unless I'm the only left on my team.. But I always have at least 1 friend on my side at all times so they'll always be us..


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2009)

i was gunna say join a clan. E's skill is about level with most of my clanmates.

I never rage quit, but i do occasionally rage-jump (with the entire team) 
(elevator shaft for the win! E remembers this)


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 1, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Then you should play against people who are good and who challenge your skills so you won't have to complain about rage quits.
> 
> One round with me and my clan and we will make you want to quit.



I'm sure a clan would decimate us, especially if we were pulling two random people around.


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Then you should play against people who are good and who challenge your skills so you won't have to complain about rage quits.
> 
> One round with me and my clan and we will make you want to quit.



Pfft. I'm ready.   What is your clan name?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 1, 2009)

erocker said:


> Pfft. I'm ready.   What is your clan name?



U.B.C.S


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2009)

I find the keys to having a good team are:
-Always keep an eye on your other teamates (you watch them, they watch you)
-Look for extra weapons/pills/pipes etc. but always keep a good pace through the round.
-Microphones! (good communication is a must)

All the rest is up to the individual's aiming/shooting ability, familiarity with each infected class and knowing the layout of the map.


----------



## RevengE (Jun 1, 2009)

erocker said:


> I find the keys to having a good team are:
> -Always keep an eye on your other teamates (you watch them, they watch you)
> -Look for extra weapons/pills/pipes etc. but always keep a good pace through the round.
> -Microphones! (good communication is a must)
> ...



It's hard for me to play really late 1. I'm ordering my new Componets tomorrow and my pc is in pieces. 2. when i'm on the mic I wake my fiance up  I feel bad, my voice is deep and it carries through the house


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 1, 2009)

People always insist on Microphones but its really annoying having some random guy whining sometimes. Its usually middle school through college age people that whine. The older people are usually more team play oriented and they don't take it so seriously. Games are for fun, and people who always run ahead of the group and go rogue all the time are a pain too.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> People always insist on Microphones but its really annoying having some random guy whining sometimes. Its usually middle school through college age people that whine. The older people are usually more team play oriented and they don't take it so seriously. Games are for fun, and people who always run ahead of the group and go rogue all the time are a pain too.



you can teach those people, with an shotgun to the face, ignoring them when pounced/smoked, and setting them on fire and shutting the safe room door in their face. they die a few times, then they learn.


----------



## RevengE (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah I get sick of the whining too. I play for fun, not to hear people cry all night over the mics like babies. I love it when people rage quit though, it's so funny to hear some of their voices, they sound like they don't have any pubes.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2009)

RevengE said:


> Yeah I get sick of the whining too. I play for fun, not to hear people cry all night over the mics like babies. I love it when people rage quit though, it's so funny to hear some of their voices, they sound like they don't have any pubes.



i met someone in L4D who sounded like a 7 year old boy. i went to go block them and start a votekick (i'm sick of parents letting <10 year olds play mature games) only to realise it was an 18 year old girl with a crap mic.

Since then, i've joined her clan and we play TF2 and L4D together.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you can teach those people, with an shotgun to the face, ignoring them when pounced/smoked, and setting them on fire and shutting the safe room door in their face. they die a few times, then they learn.



Nah, I don't do player killing unless its deathmatch. I feel that doing onto others as you would like them to do to you is an important part of etiquette even when online gaming.

Also talking about what you are going to do as a plan, takes the fun out of it sometimes. Videogames are like sex, talk about what you are going to do *in too much detail *before doing it takes away the spontaneousness that makes it enjoyable.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Nah, I don't do player killing unless its deathmatch. I feel that doing onto others as you would like them to do to you is an important part of etiquette.
> 
> Also talking about what you are going to do as a plan, takes the fun out of it sometimes. Videogames are like sex, talk about what you are going to do *in too much detail *before doing it takes away the spontaneousness that makes it enjoyable.



eh... L4d needs a plan. go left, go right... do we crown the witch or sneak past, one at a time across the footbridge or go in groups.

without coordination, you're not working as a team - and this is as much a team game as you can get.


----------



## RevengE (Jun 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i met someone in L4D who sounded like a 7 year old boy. i went to go block them and start a votekick (i'm sick of parents letting <10 year olds play mature games) only to realise it was an 18 year old girl with a crap mic.
> 
> Since then, i've joined her clan and we play TF2 and L4D together.



Haha, weird. I love LFD other than the 10 year olds/grown ups that act like 10 year olds. I can't wait to get the rig up and running again so I can play with you guys.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 1, 2009)

im the 199


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 1, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> People always insist on Microphones but its really annoying having some random guy whining sometimes. Its usually middle school through college age people that whine. The older people are usually more team play oriented and they don't take it so seriously. Games are for fun, and people who always run ahead of the group and go rogue all the time are a pain too.





RevengE said:


> Yeah I get sick of the whining too. I play for fun, not to hear people cry all night over the mics like babies. I love it when people rage quit though, it's so funny to hear some of their voices, they sound like they don't have any pubes.



That is why pros get in Vent.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> That is why pros get in Vent.



real men use teamspeak!

cant stand vent... terrible to use.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> real men use teamspeak!
> 
> cant stand vent... terrible to use.



I was going to say "or teamspeak" but didn't feel the need too. Teamspeak is good but my clan leader uses Vent so I just go with that, gets the job done.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i met someone in L4D who sounded like a 7 year old boy. i went to go block them and start a votekick (i'm sick of parents letting <10 year olds play mature games) only to realise it was an 18 year old girl with a crap mic.
> 
> Since then, i've joined her clan and we play TF2 and L4D together.



Have ya stuck it in the pooper yet?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 1, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Have ya stuck it in the pooper yet?



Oh LAWD!


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 1, 2009)

haha therse always something on these forums to make me giggle

plus i crnt wait till i have cash am play u guys


----------



## Super XP (Jun 2, 2009)

I have the same problem when it comes to a mic. I love using my mic, but after about 8:00pm, my 20 month old little girl is asleep.

I like going into games blind sided, not knowing who I am playing with. Many are awesome and we make a really great team (made many friends like that) and others not so good. 
I'm really into Survivor Series right now.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 2, 2009)

how much does this cost? i may invest in it


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2009)

depends on your country, and how smart yiou are.

Whatever you do, dont buy via steam unlses its on discount. the only thing worse is retail.

http://www.ozcdkeys.com/left-dead-steam-compatible-p-98.html?osCsid=081b33ef967d8e0495facea851882112

Convert that to whatever currency you have.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 2, 2009)

well ive got it and installing as i type

but how do i find out my wireless speed?


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

umm, to find out your internet speed:
www.speedtest.net
To check the connection speed for your wireless, just don't bother, it should be 54mbps for G if you're sat on the router.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 2, 2009)

it said download was 8.8 mb/s crnt remember the uploadlol im guesing thats crap


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

I get 1.2 for download 0.4 for upload.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 2, 2009)

aaaa ok maybe not lol  i dnt no anythin bout it

my god it takes ages to install

just ad ma first game it was freakin mint!

but how do i change ma name? in game lol


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2009)

Use the edit button instead of quadruple posting.  You change your name in Steam CP.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 3, 2009)

Lol I got this game but wasn't much impressed.

Cryostasis is much more scary for me.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 3, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Lol I got this game but wasn't much impressed.
> 
> Cryostasis is much more scary for me.



wait a minuet your female right? and you actually like cryostasis? right your cool 



> Use the edit button instead of quadruple posting


im so sorry for my sin's mr master lord of the world, and mod


----------



## Super XP (Jun 5, 2009)

Good Luck,

I got about 7.1 on that internet speed site.


----------



## reverze (Jun 5, 2009)

Can we get 8 people together for about Midnight tonight Eastern Time to play Versus?


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 5, 2009)

today is saturday where i am i would be able to monday onwards but im up for it


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

reverze said:


> Can we get 8 people together for about Midnight tonight Eastern Time to play Versus?



I'll be on.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 5, 2009)

ill make a strong effort to be on.


----------



## reverze (Jun 5, 2009)

I keep getting confused between posting in here and the clubhouse..

I'm headin over to the clubhouse!


----------



## Super XP (Jun 7, 2009)

What do you all think about L4D 2? I would have thought a good expansion pack would be released 1st for the original L4D before the 2nd installment.


----------



## Chryonn (Jun 7, 2009)

it's like i said over in the L4D2 thread, i reckon they've amassed or amassing enough content that's big enough for a standalone sequel. it's what UT was to Unreal. i personally don't care, i'll still buy it


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 7, 2009)

haha well im a little pissed i just bouth l4d and now everyones gonna piss of for l4d2


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 7, 2009)

The only reason people are't saying F$%& you to valve is because they have so many loyal fans. They are not keeping up with their promises when it came to expansions. They simply didn't feel obligated to do so. Its BS. I don't think L4D2 looks as gothic as L4D. It looks like "state of emergency" meets L4D with up to date graphics.


----------



## RevengE (Jun 7, 2009)

I keep trying to get on to join you guys, I'm having a problem, my computer keeps saying something like "you need a motherboard" can someone please tell me why? Why is my computer talking back to me?! Am I insane? On a more serious note I'm waiting for my new board than I'll be ready to own.


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2009)

RevengE said:


> I keep trying to get on to join you guys, I'm having a problem, my computer keeps saying something like "you need a motherboard" can someone please tell me why? Why is my computer talking back to me?! Am I insane? On a more serious note I'm waiting for my new board than I'll be ready to own.



Are you serious?!


----------



## RevengE (Jun 7, 2009)

erocker said:


> Are you serious?!



yeah, it was either the gentlemans jack I drank the other night or I'm Just insane, my computer isn't very nice when it demands componets either. It was very scary I think it's in a gang with some 940s they really want motherboards..he also said if I don't have the board by next week he's going to show me what "mushroom stamping" with his "harddrive" looks like.


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2009)

Well.. if your CPU can do 4ghz and better, you should just sell it to me.


----------



## RevengE (Jun 7, 2009)

On air my PII can get to 3.7ghz so on water I'm sure it will do over 4.


----------



## Chryonn (Jun 7, 2009)

gah, everytime someone says PII, i keep thinking of Pentium II


----------



## Super XP (Jun 8, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> gah, everytime someone says PII, i keep thinking of Pentium II



You're not the only one,


----------



## stefanels (Jun 8, 2009)

LOL... My Pentium2 can do 4Ghz


----------



## RevengE (Jun 8, 2009)

Phenom II, sorry.


----------



## Reventon (Jun 8, 2009)

Super XP said:


> You're not the only one,



Yeah, same.


----------



## Super XP (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like Phenom II is getting much better at high OC's. Not bad at all, can't wait for AMD's super charged Bulldozer Technology to get released. By then we'll be gaming with L4D 3


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 8, 2009)

Vote YES on L4D2 
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/L4D2boycottboycott


----------



## Super XP (Jun 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Vote YES on L4D2
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/L4D2boycottboycott


I can't? It won't let me for some reason. Anyway why on earth would Valve come out with a part 2 when part 1 is less than a year old? How about a kick ass "EXPANSION PACK" instead


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 9, 2009)

They gotta make money some how. It's not like they release multiple games every year


----------



## Kursah (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes but if it's another 50 dollar zombie shooter it needs to have more than a few meelee weapons and slightly upgraded graphics for value too. Not our faults EP3 is taking forever!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2009)

if you paid $50 for it, you got ripped. i can still get the game for $38 Au today.


----------



## RevengE (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't think l4d is worth $50.00 anywise. It's like a 30/40 dollar game to me.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 9, 2009)

I got 122 hours out of it so far and I still play it. Worth 50$ to me


----------



## Super XP (Jun 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I got 122 hours out of it so far and I still play it. Worth 50$ to me


Same here, especially Survivor Mode. I paid $48.99cad for the original boxed game at Best Buy Canada.
It would be nice to add some newer levels to the mix for both Survivor and the original game though.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh lol I have 255 hours, 122 is what I have in just campaign mode


----------



## erocker (Jun 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh lol I have 255 hours, 122 is what I have in just campaign mode



Where do you find that info?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 9, 2009)

Xfire
http://www.xfire.com/profile/shadowv3/

It says 122 on my steam profile under campaign tho


----------



## Super XP (Jun 9, 2009)

I do have one complaint about Survivor Mode, the crazy TANK’S are not very happy with me, they find me very dangerous with auto shotty and usually never have a chance to take off my head. 

Tonight I will make it up to one of them, I am hoping to meet up with one and apologise.


----------



## Chryonn (Jun 9, 2009)

lol


----------



## Super XP (Jun 13, 2009)

O.K. I met up with one of the TANK's to have my nice black shiny auto shotgun apologise to it. 
All went well for a moment until he tricked me and called over his other TANK buddy. 
Luckily I had back-up. 

It was 4 of us against 4 Smokers, 3 Hunters, 2 TANKS and a dump load of blood thirsty zombies on steroids.

Did we survive? I'm writing this aint I


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2009)

Super XP said:


> O.K. I met up with one of the TANK's to have my nice black shiny auto shotgun apologise to it.
> All went well for a moment until he tricked me and called over his other TANK buddy.
> Luckily I had back-up.
> 
> ...



you died a horrible death didnt you.


----------



## Super XP (Jun 14, 2009)

I ended up beating my original 8min time and got a nice 14:46 or something 
Boy those dam zombies just keep coming. I hate when they are right behind you hitting you while you are trying to run for cover


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 23, 2009)

anyone can tell me if the game is gonna run on a old xfx 6800GS at 1650x1050 at low at least ? :-s


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> anyone can tell me if the game is gonna run on a old xfx 6800GS at 1650x1050 at low at least ? :-s



at that res, sure on a mix of low and medium. CPU would matter too, so a slower CPU could hurt.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> at that res, sure on a mix of low and medium. CPU would matter too, so a slower CPU could hurt.



its a e2140


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> its a e2140



yeah, that should handle low/medium fine.


----------



## Super XP (Jun 24, 2009)

*Dawn of the Dead is coming to Left 4 Dead. *
http://g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/696749/Dawn-Of-The-Dead-Mod-Coming-To-Left-4-Dead.html


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 26, 2009)

*I just bought Left 4 Dead.*

I had had it for 360 but sold it a long while back, now i just got it again for PC.

That is all.


----------



## Akumos (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm gonna pass... shooting zombies isn't really my thing


----------



## Super XP (Jul 27, 2009)

This game is a lot more than just shooting Zombies, it's one of the best all time Zombie shooters in existence. The shooting and moving control is just awesome compared to similar games.

Valve must have had their thinking hat on for this one BIG TIME. It’s a game that is very difficult to bore U. Can’t wait to try out the L4D2 game coming soon though I still think Valve should instead work on a nice massive expansion pack for #1.

Has anybody tried out the Helm’s Deep Survivor Add-On? It’s really good.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2009)

valve didnt make it, it was initially made by a third party who got bought out (just like CS:S) - valve did the finishing touches (probably level design, voice actors - the stuff that makes it go from an A to an a+)


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> valve didnt make it, it was initially made by a third party who got bought out (just like CS:S) - valve did the finishing touches (probably level design, voice actors - the stuff that makes it go from an A to an a+)



Turtle Rock Studios made it.

And i believe Valve bought them out.

edit: Valve has confirmed they shut down the studio and all the employees now work for Valve.


----------



## Super XP (Jul 28, 2009)

In other words, Valve made the game 
But a bunch of smart lads if you ask me


----------

